# FEB/MAR 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for everyone on the 2WW

 Lots of luck to February and March Testers 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

seaweed,31 Jan,Clom, 
Leicesterlou,31 Jan,IUI, 
stella,31 Jan,ICSI, 
suemay,31 Jan,ICSI, 
~ MJP ~,31 Jan,IVF, 
jan27,31 Jan,IUI, 
KLetourneau,1 Feb,IVF, 
susiemcg,1 Feb,ICSI, 
mouse14,1 Feb,FET, 
Twee,1 Feb,IVF, 
Lolalocks,2 Feb,ICSI, 
emma79,4 Feb,ICSI, 
dani666,4 Feb,IVF, 
LOU65,5 Feb,IVF, 
Beks,5 Feb,IVF, 
Angel15,6 Feb,ICSI, 
mary11,7 Feb,ICSI, 
skywalker,7 Feb,IVF, 
samantha 1973,8 Feb,IVF, 
Jess A,9 Feb,ICSI, 
coughsweet,9 Feb,ICSI, 
Claire_Louise,12 Feb,ICSI, 
JuliaG,12 Feb,FET, 
beverley99,12 Feb,FET, 
Dizzy one,12 Feb,IUI, 
Gilly93,13 Feb,ICSI, 
kerry1,13 Feb,FET, 
Ju29,13 Feb,FET, 
poppy888,13 Feb,FET, 
Tracyxx,14 Feb,FET, 
kizzymouse,14 Feb,IVF, 
bell26,14 Feb,ICSI, 
lambkins,14 Feb,ICSI, 
TLZ,14 Feb,IUI, 
babycat,15 Feb,FET, 
mel_2,15 Feb,IVF, 
jp78,15 Feb,ICSI, 
hopefulinjersey,15 Feb,IUI, 
bunnygirl38,15 Feb,ICSI, 
dottiep,15 Feb,IUI, 
slycett,15 Feb,IVF, 
Lili Bee,16 Feb,IUI, 
*Vino*,16 Feb,FET, 
Shirlex,18 Feb,IVF, 
bubu,18 Feb,ICSI, 
*~*Nic*~*,19 Feb,IVF, 
Mae1,19 Feb,FET, 
sammiejr,20 Feb,IVF, 
london65,23 Feb,IUI, 
LJE,23 Feb,ICSI, 
Joolmills,25 Feb,IVF, 
seaweed,25 Feb,Clom, 
samonthemoon,25 Feb,ICSI, 
Portia22,26 Feb,ICSI, 
shill,26 Feb,FET, 
earthspirit77,27 Feb,IUI, 
golden,28 Feb,IVF, 
Niamh84,28 Feb,ICSI, 
Caterpillar,28 Feb,IVF
annie n,29 Feb,ICSI, 
angel83,29 Feb,Tamox, 
sarahjc74,29 Feb,IVF, 
whippet,Feb,IVF, 



Love and luck, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Lizzy, could I please be added to your list, one embie transferred 31st jan - testing 14th Feb

thanks


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Hi Kizzymouse* ~ welcome to the thread. Just seen your testing on your fifth anniversary....ah hun, i hope you get the best pressie ever  

*Marie* ((hugs))) sorry you are feeling down today......sending you lots of positive vibes  

*Maria* ~ that's great news....congratulations 

Take care everyone today...it's _really_ cold out!!

Much love, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

All done hun


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hi girls,

how is everyone doing today?

I feel fine, last time i was sore for a few days after ec but FET this time so no ec. I am trying to carry on as normal and not think about it too much, easier said than done, although all i have thought about this morning is that my embies should be at blast stage now and looking for somewhere to snuggle in for the next 9 months    

Can i ask how everyone else is doing their lovely pessaries, i am doing back in morning and front at night but the mess when i do front is horrid(i do lie down for a good hour) and i worry it hasn't all been absorbed properly.  

Good luck to all testers over weekend.

Julia
xxxx


----------



## LOU65 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Lizzy
Please could i be added to the List I had 2 embryos transfered 23/1
i do my test tues 5/2

Thanks Louise


----------



## coughsweet (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello
can I be added to the list too please. Just had first ICSI (S/P) and due to test 9th Feb. Am going unbelievably  
How on earth do I make it through another 8 days after this?  

Julia - I keep swapping between front and back too and have similar worries about it not all getting absorbed! But I am guessing it will be at a good enough level or they wouldn't give them to us like this. I have been quite sore following EC but ok now. Am kind of bloated though which isn't v nice.

Lou65 - saw your first post about going   nuts - how you doing now? Not long to go for you   

Good luck to all the other ladies  

love coughsweet


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

This is first time I've tried pessaries back door - its great no mess!!

Will continue doing it this way


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Julia - Glad you feel ok. I use all my pessaries in the back door. Didn't think I'd want to but it's not that bad, so I've just stuck with it. No mess etc!! They do say it makes a mess if you use them in the front, so I wouldn't worry about them not being absorbed enough.

Hi Louise & Coughsweet - Welcome to the 2ww board. Hope you don't go too  !

Marie


----------



## skywalker (Aug 8, 2006)

hello,

marie - more big hugs for you  .  

julia - i use the front door but the mess is yuck!!  i did a search for the effect of front door and the cyclogest came back with better results than oral or injection progesterone so i have decided to stay with front door.  the only thing that worries me is the effect on next hpt my first morning wee is all bits of the pessary.

coughsweet & kizzy - welcome to the 2ww madness. good luck  

maria - excellent news the result is fab  

talk to you all soon
skywalker


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi everyone
AF has completely disappeared today. A few wee cramps in my tummy, but no bleeding since the small amount last night.
Another HPT negative this morning. So we know that it is all over. Its just really playing with your mind!!!!!!!
Hospital still wanted todays sample and said we wouldn't confirm negative result till their own labs had tested. We should have got results at 1.30pm, but nurse phoned to say results still weren't back and would have to wait until 3.30pm. Again they wouldn't confirm that it was over despite me saying i tested myself this morning. I know they have to do the teat, but it is ridiculous that we have to wait from 9.00am - 3.30pm for them to do the test. I mean isn't the tww long enough. 
We know in our hearts that it is over, but we really just need it confirmed to be able to move on. I know that might sound daft, after all we know already.
We just need hospital to give us closure.
Sorry for the rant im just keeping myself busy. xxx


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Susan, it is awful that you have to wait even longer. I know what you mean, though - even though you have tested, until they say it's over there is still a little glimmer of hope. Hope they don't keep you hanging round much longer.

Marie


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Well hospital phoned and confirmed that it wasnt our turn this time.  
I have to phone in a week and they will have looked at my case by then and will tell me what the next stage is. Any ideas what they will be looking at and reviewing?


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

hi susie,    

What dosage were you on? They might up drugs, there really is no explanation why some embryos just dont stick, hugs for you sweetie, I know how much it hurts    

I've got a stitch like pain in left side today, really annoying!


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

I was on gonal F and a doze of 225. I only got 4 eggs and they did say they might up it if it didnt work this time.
Hope all goes well for you. hang in there. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I was on gonal F 225iu first ivf, got 3 eggs, 2 put back grade 1's
This time i was on puregon 375iu, got 5 eggs but one put back - strange eh!!

First 2 embies were 8/10 and this lil bean is a 10/10, so I'd rather have a perfect one than two not so perfect!!

good luck honey


----------



## hydee (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello Ladies,

Ive read you're all talking about pessaries, i kindda liked the back part of using it because in my first cycle it did'nt worked out right had a slight irritation using the front way.
I went to clinic today and got a new prescritption for more, i went to the hospital pharmacy and waited and waited its really a busy pharmacy. Then when they called me they've given me  3 big boxes of stuff hmmm... might be wrong and pharmacist its mine, but its a Progesterone Vaginal Gel and i insist i want the Cyclogest Pessaries and what they've given me is Crinone 8 %. I did asked them to phone the Fertility Clinic first before me taking it because i have got used to pessary and i dont want to use anything vaginally you see because of the last time. Well then, the pharmacist had confirmed that i will have to use it from now on becaused they the Hospital had stopped Cyclogest Pessary, has anyone tried using this Progesterone Vaginal Gel? Had looked up and has got almost same side effects as Cyclogest but the only difference is this type of Progesterone specifically used for Infertility so i guess doctors right.I should follow them.

Regards to all new ladies waiting. Lots of       to come.


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hydee - are you saying you used pessaries the back way all through 2ww and got a BFP??

Thanks

Julia
xxxx


----------



## hydee (Jan 18, 2008)

Dear Julia.

Yes this is my 2nd cycle as i have said the front way did'nt agreed with me so i have decided to use it back way. It said you could use it either. So it did worked for me and got the positive result.Why, how are you using yours? sorry if youve already said.


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hydee - i am doing 1 of each but hate the mess of the front way so was thinking of doing both back. Last time i did all front and got BFP(unfortunately m/c) and don't want to change anything i did but also think it doesn't make any difference anyway, it is up to the embryos now!!

Thanks honey, sorry can't help on the gel!!

Julia
xxxx


----------



## LOU65 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hello Susan
so sorry to hear your news, i hope & pray that you
have better luck next time
this is my 2nd attempt, i got a positive 1st time but miscarried
a week later so i can imagine your pain & disappointment
try to keep positive



Louise


----------



## hydee (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello again,

Julia - you're right hun what ever way you used it its up to our embies to stick or not. On my first
        cycle i did had a what they ve called Chemical Pregnancy just only for 3 weeks and i sadly lost 
        it. I bled the day i have tested, i thought only spotting because it was only a light bleed but then
        my pregnancy did'nt last long. Goodluck on yours, hope you'll get the result that you want.

Louise - goodluck to you too, its hard to recover from the 1st one but gotta try again. 
            Lots of      for you.

Susan - big hug hun    and goodluck for your next try.


----------



## Lolalocks (Mar 6, 2006)

hi all,
Absolutely gutted - seems like AF has arrived today - very faint blood when I wipe (TMI - sorry!)  Been reading and seems some people have had this and gone onto BFP and BFN so no idea - sleepless night for me before testing tomorrow.  Feel terrible.  It's too late to be implant bleed isn't it?
LL x


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi

Can I start a new thread for us?  

I am 40 years old and just had 1 little embie popped in this morning. This is our last go (and our 5th) with my own eggs so I was pretty emotional at the hospital this morning.  I cant believe we have had 5 goes...though of course at the moment I expect to have 6 or 7 under my belt by the time we get a baby or two  

We had 2 to defrost yesterday and 1 didnt make it and the other was a 3 cell at 10am yesterday. When it was popped in this morning at 8am it was a 6 cell which is hopefully nestling in and making itself comfortable.

This time I am doing things a bit differently..!!! I rested up today and fell asleep for 3 hours this afternoon, was so tired after a good cry this morning.  We are going to the seaside tomorrow and will be staying in a posh hotel for a treat and then back on Sunday. Off work on Monday and then back on Tuesday.

I have tried the 2 weeks off work 3 times. I did get pregnant on our 2nd go but had a m/mc at 6 weeks. On our 4th go I had 3 days off but was in a very stressful job. This time I have changed jobs, much happier   and I want to keep my mind busy. Of course I will take it easy but I just dont want the 2 weeks to go any slower than they have to...I am sure you know what I mean  

I also decided against the accupuncture after my 3rd go (it was bloody sore) and had reflexology on the 4th go but she was a long distance from where we live so I ended up stressed trying to get to the appointment on time  

Anyway, love to hear from any other FET 2WW and lets see if at least some or if not all of us can get this dream we are chasing.

Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Susan - Sorry to hear the news. Thinking of you  

Kizzymouse - Hope the pain goes soon. Have a good rest!  

Lolalocks - Keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow.    

Babycat - Hi! Welcome and good luck. Have a lovely weekend away - I'm so jealous!!  

Unfortunately I'm feeling even worse now, and even less positive. As well as deflatedboobs which are no longer sore, I have a strange cramping pain low down and right in the middle - not like the other cramps I've been suffering. It also looks like I have a very small amount of very slightly stained discharge (Sorry - TMI) which is worrying me with everything else too. Can't get that positivity back at the moment. Maybe tomorrow everything will have changed again.

Marie


----------



## Jess A (Jan 22, 2008)

Evening All! There are so many people on here now it is hard to keep up!

So sorry about your BFNs SueMay, LeicesterLou, Twee, SusieMCG and anyone I have missed  

Welcome newbies to the 2WW - Tracyxxx Babycat and again anyone I have missed. You will get loads of support on here, it is brill! Lots of    

Congratulations MJP, Stella, Hydee and all those other BFPs  

Fingers crossed for all the waiters    

Lolalocks - really thinking of you chuck. I don't think I slept at all the night before my blood test last time - just stay away from the home tests and try to get some sleep    

JuliaG - how are you feeling this time compared to last time? 

On the subject of pessaries, last cycle I used cyclogest and did a bit of both (front and back) cos I was paranoid that front would be best but generally found both unpleasant. This cycle the hospital have swopped to utrogestan. I have been doing all front. There is loads of discharge but it is no where near as unpleasant as the cyclogest, so fingers crossed I am absorbing plenty! The side effects are all pretty similar - some light tummy twinges, sore boobs etc. The things we have to go through - as if the mental torture of it all is not enough xxxx


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Morning!

Lolalocks - Thinking of you and hoping you get your BFP this morning. Anyone else who tests today (planned or otherwise!!) - good luck to you too.

I'm feeling a bit better today, but confused and would welcome any input from people who've been through it all.

(.)(.) feeling the same as yesterday (deflated and not at all sore). Had really bad AF type pains last night, but different to the ones I,ve had over the last week or so, and lower down. This morning I have slightly coloured discharge (sorry - TMI!) which I'm hoping is implantation, although I was expecting this to have happened before now really. Has anyone had bad pains low down on implantation? I'll be on serious knicker watch today, hoping it doesn't develop into something more serious.

Hope everyone else is doing OK and looking forward to the weekend.

Marie


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Marie

Keep positive hun!    

It's all sounding promising    My (.)(.) went down by day 10 past EC and I've had cramping since day 8, still have it now! I'm convinced it's the drugs before EC that cause the (.)(.) changes, which then gradually leave your system towards the end of the 2ww. My nipples are quite sore now but that's because my HCG is rising. I'm 4+2 pg!

Maria x


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi

Can you help me with the cyclogest please?  I haven't had these problems the last 4 goes but putting them up my derrier   is proving to be pretty awful!!!  I have terrible wine   and also feel like I could have an accident sometimes too.  As if it isnt enough to have to go through all this 5 times and then find that I spend the next 2 weeks running to the loo (literally)and feeling uncomfortable.

The only worry I have though is if the cyclogest going up the front would be too much and absorbed too much and interfere with my 1 embryo?

I might have to call the hospital on Monday but wondered what advice you had been given?

Thanks so much. You would think I would have all the knowledge on my 5th go...no chance!!!

Have a great weekend xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Babycat

I have always used the front door for Cyclogest and too be honest I don't find it too bad at all. I wear a liner as you do get a bit of leakage, but I've never been brave enough to try the back door! Ouch!   

My advice would be to switch if you are having problems, this will definitely NOT affect your little embie so please don't worry hun.

Sending you lots of   

xxx


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Babycat - I agree. They wouldn't tell you you could use the front door if there was any possibility it could affect your embie. Just try to lie still for half an hour or so after putting it in.

Maria - Thanks for the advice. It's reassuring to know that others have had similar experiences and got a BFP.

Marie


----------



## suemay (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello all,
I thought I had left this thread due to my   on Thursday. After chatting to a friend she told me to test again - just in case, which I did last night and got a !!!!! Obviously I was in shock but very confused. I called the clinic who advised a blood test on Monday, and to test again today. It was another  ..... the clinic are taking it as a positive and I have a scan booked for the 22nd Feb.
Will still be cautious as it's early days, but I'm glad to be back with my  . Miracles do happen 
Sue


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

congrats Sue May!!!


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Well, i had my ET this morning and i am going out of my mind already ! i have had two embies put back, one 10 cell and one 7 cell following EC on Wednesday... i am pinning all my hopes on this ICSI, i am so ready to be a Mummy.... My test date is valentines day   !

Ok, i am drinking milk already, lots of water and 5 brazil nuts i was told..... the only thing is my Dr said i shouldnt drink pineapple juice as i am overweight (29BMI)..... so i bought some fresh pineapple instead, will this do the trick ?  

love to all of you on this rollercoaster !!!


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Bell!

Have just responded to you on Peer Support so won't go into all that again, but congratulations on being PUPO!

Generally advice is not to eat fresh pineapple as it contains something which may make you have contractions, which obviously would not help your embies implant. It's all very complicated but there is lots of advice on the site about it.

Take it easy, and have a lovely relaxing weekend. Hope those embies settle in well.

Marie


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

why is that Bell? cos pineapple juice contains a lot of sugar?

I have been naughty need to drink more water


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Sue - Have also responded to you on Peer support board, but just wanted to say Congratulations again on your BFP! 2 tests can't be wrong!!

Marie


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls...... 

Well i feel like i'm going nuts today, i have got so many pains and twinges that i really don't know whats what, and my head is splitting, i am just keeping my fingers crossed that my little embies are still hanging on in there.... 

Hi Bell, sorry i don't know about the pineapple, but i just wanted to say hi..... . I had my e/t on wednesday and my test date is the 14th too, so we will be testing together.... 

Tracyxx


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

kizzymouse, 

apparently it is because of the sugar content of the pineapple juice, but i eat chocolate and that has lots of sugar too !!! i really think i should have a small glass a day, what do you girls reckon ?


Bell xxx


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Tracey and Hi Mary,

Good luck to you both, i am so glad i have you girls on this site ! these next 12 days are going to be a nightmare..... at least we have each other to over analyise with !!! 

one question... why do you think i am being tested only 12 days after ET ? is this to do with the stage of my embies ? ( one 10 cell, one 7 cell after EC on wednesday ) i have never heard of a 7 cell before, what is that all about ?

Bell xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Bell I have a medium glass a day when I take my vitamins and brazil nuts!

Rest of time I'm drinking water ( trying to!!) and de caff coffee, no fizzy drinks at all.

Thats you, me and Tracy testing on 14th Feb       


Bell - on the embies - was yours a three day transfer? then its normal to have more cells. 4 cells is normal for a 2 day embie


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Girls!

I know what you mean, Bell - this site is a lifeline in such a difficult and confusing time. Clinics seem to vary quite a bit in when they say to test, but 12 days seems reasonable since your embies were quite well on. My test day is 16 days after ET. (2 4 cell embies put back)

I'm also drinking one glass of pineapple juice a day - in the morning. I drink decaff tea, water & skimmed milk the rest of the time. I have my brazil nuts with milk as I don't like them and it helps take the taste away & wash them down!! I can't see that one glass is going to be detrimental to you Bell - as you say, if it's because of the sugar what about the rest of your intake (or maybe you don't turn to the cakes & bikkies quite as much as me?!)

I'm feeling much more positive now - someone directed me to a site where implantation pains were described as being just like the ones I had last night. This morning's stained discharge has stopped and didn't develop into anything more, and I'm not worried about my (.)(.) anymore because I now fully believe my embies only implanted last night, so it would have been impossible for me to have had any proper pg symptoms, and they must have still been bigger & sore from the stims/trigger shot.

Nice to have regained my positivity. Lets hope it's well founded!!

Marie


----------



## Gilly93 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi girls, can I join you?

I had a 2 cell embie transferred on Wednesday (EC on Mon), test on the 13th.  We only managed to fertilise one egg, so am hoping for a miracle   

Was really good to read your Cyclogest experiences.  My clinic said use the back way (no reason given), which I'm doing.  Easy and no mess.  But is anyone else really constipated? 

Hello to Tracy, Kizzymouse and Hydee... from the NY Miracles thread.  Hydee, what fab news about your BFP - YOU DID IT!  Congratulations! 

Looking forward to getting to know everyone else.

Gilly x


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Gilly,

Welcome to the dreaded 2ww!! Congratulations on being PUPO. There are lots of success stories from people who have only had 1 embie put back. Fingers crossed you will be one too. Make sure you get lots of rest over the next few days.

I also use the back door for all my cyclogest. I've had no problems with constipation, but I've read posts from other people that have. I'm sure you would be safe to take Lactulose - it's worth checking as I've found it to be wonderful stuff in the past!

Marie


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Gilly

Hi I only had one fertilise out of 5, it was a 4 cell day 2 embie.
I'm quite pleased with one, as much as I think twins are great not sure if i could cope!!

Our 1 embie could be stronger than 2, keep believing!!    

Marie - hoping and praying that was your embies implanting!!


----------



## Gilly93 (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome girls.

Kizzymouse, I know exactly what you mean about twins - love the idea, but am sure reality is permanent exhaustion.  Hope our little 'uns stay strong    What a great omen for you testing on your 5 year anniversary!

Marie, fingers crossed yours are well and truly implanted by now.  Thanks for the Lactulose advice.  I've brought some prunes and All Bran today  .  If that doesn't do the trick, I'm off to the chemist!

Have a nice evening all.

Gilly x


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks girls!

Feeling much better again now.

Hope the prunes & All Bran do the trick Gilly!

Off to spend the evening chilling out & watching [email protected] on the TV. Back tomorrow.

Marie


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Gilly93 said:


> Hi girls, can I join you?
> 
> I had a 2 cell embie transferred on Wednesday (EC on Mon), test on the 13th. We only managed to fertilise one egg, so am hoping for a miracle
> 
> Gilly x


Hi Gilly and welcome to 2 weeks of going nuts, i had a 2 and a 4 cell transfered on wednesday too but my test date is the 14th i wonder why?, maybe because mine was after 4pm in the afternoon they just tell you to wait another day!!.... 

Look forward to getting to know you more over the next 2 weeks.........


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Jess - last time i had ec so was a bit sore for a few days, this time is FET so is different. I am getting twinges now in stomach and have noticed wee smells quite strong(sorry TMI), i had this last time so   this is a good sign, but it could just be something to do with the pessaries?

Mary - hope you have a good evening with you feet up, i am going to do same thing!!

Gilly - welcome to the   2ww girls, you test a similar time to me so we can go mad together!!

bell - your embies sound like they were 3/4 days old so that will be why you are testing a bit sooner as they will implant alot sooner than our 4/5 cell embies, good luck   

Tracy - i am sure your embies have snuggled in by now, it is so hard not to analysise every little twinge isn't it!!   

Suemay - congrats on your BFP, what a rollercoaster you have been on, what fantastic news!!!

babycat - hope you have sorted you pessary problem, it is horrible having to do them but no pain no gain i say!!!   

Hi to everyone else and good luck to those testing soon.

Julia
xxxx


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi lizzy i test on the 13th Feb

kerry


----------



## coughsweet (Nov 21, 2006)

oh crumbs! So many posts since I last came on this board. 

Gilly - I am having same problem. Didn't think of prunes though! I looked at some laxatives yesterday but they all seem to say not to take if pg or trying to get pg which was annoying.

Babycat - you have been through a lot in quite a short space of time - I think you are v brave hon - and hope the cyclogest gets easier for you

Suemay - many congrats on your BFP  

 everyone else who is waiting to test

Am now 7dpt and breasts much less sore than before. Am getting all sorts of twinges which feel AF ish. Can't believe there's still another week to go before test date. Feel like a total loony  

love coughsweet x


----------



## skywalker (Aug 8, 2006)

hello,

marie - big hugs   .  stay positive it is very hard - the ups and downs are so extreme at the mo.

sue - congratulations - well done.  

coughsweet - pma -my boobs were very sore during stimms and have calmed down now.  it's hard to compare our treatment  effects to other preg symptoms i think.  good luck 

julia - how are you doing?  good sign on the symptoms.

gilly - i only had one egg collected and it was transferred back.  good luck you only need one strong one.  

kizzy - i feel as if i could rattle now with all the fluid and vits and nuts in me!!  although i have not been drinking enough water  .

hello to everyone else.

i had a good wee day on friday and sat.  and have tried to remain reasonably relaxed with all the distractions since tuesday.  only a few more sleeps.

good luck for all the testers this week.
skywalker


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

how is everyone today ? its only day two for me and i think this 12 days is going to be the longest of my life....

ok, i have a little worry  .... last night i had a blood clot appear, what do you think this was ? been stressing about it all day


Bell xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Bell dont worry, probably due to poking around with EC/ET

I've had shooting pains in womb area today, quite sharp, and  - TMI!   - some stringy pinkish discharge - cant blame pessaries cos they are going in back entrance   Probably same reason - poking and prodding, I dont know how I'm going to survive another 11 days


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

hi Kizzymouse,

i know what you mean, you cant take your mind off it for one second can you ? my husband is now taking me out for a pizza to try and relieve some of the anxiety !!

take care and will speak to you in the next couple of days...  

Bell xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Enjoy pizza!
I'm off to make tea soon, fancy sausages ( veggie) and mash yum!  

I am going back to work tomorrow so hoping i wont be thinking about stuff so much!!


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

sausage and mash.... yum ! going back to work is probably a good idea, you can occupy (spelling!) your mind that way..........

sending you lots of  

Bell xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

You too Bell   

and all of us ladies waiting to test


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi girls!

Well, I really don't know where I am or how I feel anymore. I'm on constant knicker watch - this afternoon I have a little more bleeding than yesterday and this morning. Wish I knew whether it was a 'good' bleed or a 'bad' one. It really is driving me nuts. I can't help but feel it's all over, although I know realistically that so many women bleed, and it may be implantation etc. I just wish I knew. 4 days to go........

Coughsweet - Like skywalker my boobs were unbelieveably sore at the end of stimms, and for a few days after ET. No soreness or sensitivity at all now though. I think it's just the drugs leaving your system.

Syywalker - You sound so calm & relaxed!! I wish I did! Hope you're having a lovely weekend.

Bell - I agree that the clot was probably just from them prodding around inside!

Kizzymouse - I've had those shooting pains too - not pleasant, but hopefully a good sign.

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're having a good weekend, and the weather is being kinder to you than it is here in Cornwall!!

Marie


----------



## Lolalocks (Mar 6, 2006)

Well this is me signing out of this room - got   on Sat so I was right about the bleed before test day.  Gutted - we now have to wait until 26th Feb for any answers which I think is sh** - sick of being left waiting and feel like my life is on hold.  
Good luck to all of you testing this week - hope you're luck is better than mine x x


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

so sorry lolalocks      

take care

Julia
xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

for Lola sorry hunny look after yourself  

Marie, only test day will tell hun, bleeding can be anything!! Ladies bleed when preggers too - could be implantation! dont think worst yet      Wishing you all the luck in world for test day sweetie


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Kizzymouse! It's gonna be a tough few days.

Lolalocks- Sorry to hear about your BFN. Take care of yourself. Thinking of you  

Marie


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Lolalocks* ~ i'm so sad to see your news hun......be kind to yourself 

*Susan* ~ i'm so sorry to see your news too. Sending many hugs to you both 

*Marie* ~ (((hugs))) and good vibes  
*
Louise, Coughsweet, Babycat, Bell and Gilly* ~ welcome to the thread everyone. Happy chatting and lots of luck. If you have a look in the 2WW FAQ there's some info on pineapple and juice 

Thanks *Kerry*  How are you getting on?

*Suemay* ~ wow, thats fab....congratulations hun 

Hi to everyone and much luck       

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Here's a link to the FAQ if anyone needs it 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

xxx


----------



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

Just thought I would give you all a quick update.....

After my BFP on day 7 after ET my hcg level was 33, on day 8 after ET it was 231.
Today is my official test day so I am having bloods done again later - hopefully hcg has kept rising  

Love to all

Dani x


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Good luck, Dani. Will kepp fingers crossed for you hun.

Marie


----------



## skywalker (Aug 8, 2006)

hello,

dani - that's an excellent rise.  good luck for today!  

lolalocks - i'm sorry about your result.  good luck for the future.   

marie - pma - how are you feeling today? good luck for testing.  i hope the bleeding has let you now.   

bell - i hope you've had no more bleeding.  the pizza sounded nice!!  dh can be very useful sometimes  , mine has been bringing me breakfast in bed most mornings!!

kizzy - how are you?

good luck for all testers this week.   

i'm going to run as i'm going to see my friend today.  

skywalker


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Skywalker!

Have replied to you on Cycle buddies - Not really sure how I'm feeling emotionally, but physically I have no pains/cramps today (good sign?). The bleeding is till kinda there. It's only spotting - just there when I wipe when I go to the loo (sorry - TMI) but I wish it would stop. Don't know what to think. Only 3 more sleeps though........

Have a lovely day with your friend today.

Marie


----------



## Beks (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Lizzy,

please could I be added to the list I had 2 blasts transferred on the 23rd Jan my official test date is tomorrow the 5th Feb at 8am, many thanks xxx


----------



## Beks (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi Lizzy sorry I forgot to say I'm having IVF, my 2nd attempt, please let this be the 1!


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Beks - good luck for tomorrow, please be a     I have blew you some good luck bubbles!!

Julia
xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Dani* ~ good luck for your levels later....hope they are lovely and high  

*Hi Beks* ~ welcome to the thread.......loads of luck for tomorrow, hope this is the one for you hun  

*Emma* ~ good luck for you today too  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Claire and Beverley,

my test day buddies, how r u both doing? My (.)(.)'s have been aching today, the only time they have felt like this before was on my last 2ww when i got a BFP so kind of feeling very hopeful today but could be pessaries so trying to keep my feet on the ground aswell!! Another week to go and we will be finding out   

Take care

Julia
xxxx


----------



## emma79 (Mar 27, 2007)

Hi all

BFN for me today devastated going to have a few months off and enjoy a romantic holiday in the sun and try again then. Good Luck to everyone.

Emma


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your BFN Emma. Have a good break and get your physical & emotional health back on track. Thinking of you   

Beks - Good luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you and praying for a BFP  

Marie


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

hope you get a bfp Beks     

I feel a bit crap today - been back to work which was a good distraction but feel drained, and a bit icky, sharp pains and af style cramps all day.
Prob pessaries - wonder if lil bean has implanted today? i simply cant believe it has as much as I want to have pma - cant believe it would happen for us  

I not looking forward to testing, feel quite -ve about it all, sorry girls  

Not long now Marie - are you nervous??


----------



## Jess A (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear of the BFNS for lolalocks & Emma. 

How did today go Dani?

Welcom to the thread Beks and good luck for tomorrow    

Hi Julia - How are you today? My boobs have been a bit sore particularly in the evenings and my wee has been a bit strong so I have been trying to increase my water intake (TMI) - Sorry but I have never had a BFP so nothing to compare to. Could all be the pessaries but this wait is starting to really annoy me!!! I can't remember when you test?


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello again,

Things seem to be getting abit worse here. I now have a bit of bright red blood and I'm getting seriously worried that it's all over. The next 2 days can't go quickly enough. I just need to know now. If it gets any worse I'll be certain anyway. Sorry to be so negative again.

Marie


----------



## Jess A (Jan 22, 2008)

Marie - Try and keep smiling          loads of people on here have bled and still gotten a BFP so fingers crossed. How many embies did you get transferred and is it Wednesday you test?


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi Jess,

Have managed to stay quite positive today, but it's all gone down the pan no I'm afraid. Feeling really down now. Testing on Thursday officially but I don't think I'll make it that far now. We had 2 embies transferred - both excellent quality. Never can tell, I guess.

When do you test?

Marie


----------



## samantha 1973 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello everyone 

I hope you don't mind me joining you.. I am currently on day 10 of the 2ww!! after DE IVF in Spain and I'm quietly driving myself mad    am not feeling very positive at all...  
Sorry to be a misery , just wondered if anyone was feeling the same?

best wishes to everyone  

sam xx


----------



## Jess A (Jan 22, 2008)

Marie - I did give in on my first cycle and did a home test but really must advise against it because they can be so wrong - you only need to read on here to see that people have gotten false BFNs and BFPs cos of the drugs. Thursday will soon be here and don't give up hope           

I test on Saturday which I am quite grateful for because I don't have to work on Sunday. Last time I tested on a Tuesday and due to lack of holiday from work I had to go back in on the Wednesday. Do you have to work Friday? Have you been working on the 2WW? 

Samantha - Good evening and welcome!


----------



## samantha 1973 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi jess 

Thanks for your welcome..

We are on about the same day.. how are you feeling? do you feel any different?  hope you dont mind me asking? 

sam xx


----------



## Jess A (Jan 22, 2008)

Sam - I had been feeling really good with just a bit of on and off sore boobs (particularly in the evenings) then since last night I have had a few twinges in my lower tummy which I can't really describe - how about you?


----------



## samantha 1973 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi jess

I have had the odd twinge over the last week but only slightly  but today I have like a AF pain.. but am trying not to worry about it as you could drive yourself mad    It comes and goes!!! and yes slightly tender boobs  
Fri/Sat seems a long way off eh!!!

sam xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Think we all need a group hug   lot of us feeling down in the dumps

marie   I hope af stays away hunny and its implantation


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls, today i am feeling quite disheartened........... , i went to bed last night feeling ok but within a few hours i woke up in severe pain, i had a terrible feeling of pressure really low down in my tummy along with terrible a/f type cramping and pain shooting down my legs, i lay there for over an hour with the pain getting worse and i told o/h that if it didn't stop then i would have to phone the hospital and ask them for advice, but luckily i was so tired that i eventually fell asleep.

I woke up today feeling great, all the pain was gone but that is my worry as after 5 days of a/f pains, backache & headaches it is all gone and i am feeling great . I know it sounds really silly but i am really praying for all the cramping to come back so at least i know something is still going on in there .

I think i need to have more positive mental attitute, i am only 5dp e/t or 7dpo so still have another 10 days to go before i can test and i havn't had any bleeding or spotting so as they say its not over until the fat lady sings.... 

Kizzy my little 2ww buddy, how are you today?. What are we like, we are going insane and we are still on week 1.......


----------



## LOU65 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi All

I have done my test this morning & its a    
so pleased & relieved
Just abit concerned tho that i have to stop the pessaries & oestradial valerate tablets
what if my baby needs abit more support?, i will speak to the hospital later on today.
do you think it will still be ok to drink the pineapple juice...quite keen on it now!!!

Thank you for support it has been a great comfort & good luck to anyone else testing today!

Louise


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

CONGRATS Louise                        

well done, enjoy your pregnancy honey!!

Did you have any symptoms? I am starting to get twitchy now, one minute i think it has worked the next i don't, i hate this 2ww business!!!

Take care

Julia
xxxx


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Morning all,

Hi Samantha. welcome to 2ww board. Hope all goes well for you.  

Jess - I'm actually off work til 18th as I'm signed off til next Monday then have a week annual leave. Haven't worked since the middle of stimms when I got too swollen & sore- my job involves very long shifts and I knew it was a bad idea to push myself. Will hold off testing til Thursday, but the result seems inevitable now.

Kizzymouse - How are you feeling today? Certainly need that  

Tracy - That pain may well have been implantation hun. Fingers crossed!! 

Louise - Congratulations on your BFP!! Really pleased for you. Take good care of yourself.  

Things are not looking good here. The bleeding has got a bit worse and last night had a bit of bright red. I think that's it for me but will still test on Thursday.  

Hope everyone else is OK

Marie


----------



## LOU65 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Julia

I stated to feel abit queasey over the weekend & had abit of lower back ache, i just tried to be positive tho.
It is such a long wait though isnt it, i felt i was going to go crazy yesterday, just abit scared tho coz i miscarried a week after my positive last time.

good luck to you!! 

Louise


----------



## LOU65 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi marie

So sorry to hear about your bleeding, thinking of you.

 

Louise


----------



## beverley99 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi Julia - test day buddy... And all you other lovely FF's.
Having had ET last Tuesday (natural FET), I have to be honest in that I haven't got any symptoms at all since my trip to looneyville last week (see my diary for the details....)
Am glad that I am on the home straight to test day now - this time next week will know one way or the other. To be honest I think I'll know by the weekend - I knew earlier than test day on my negative IVF cycle.
Why is it that whilst on the 2WW the desire for a glass of vino is almost overwhelming...?


----------



## coughsweet (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Lou65 !      

Marie - not long now to test anyway  

Kizzymouse - know what you mean about pma - v hard isn't it - but you never know     

Have been getting a bit of bleeding myself so am thinking AF is probably around the corner somewhere for me.

 everyone who tests soon     

coughsweet xxx


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Keeping everything crossed that the bleeding isn't a bad sign for you, and AF stays away, Coughsweet.  

I have more red blood now, so not good news.

Marie


----------



## mel_2 (Jan 19, 2008)

Dear all

I'm new to this board hope have posted right
am on 2ww 2day transer was done on saturday.  2 4 cell embryo's put back 1 grade 1 and 1 grade 2 

can I join you please
best wishes to everyone for a successful outcome XXXX


----------



## skywalker (Aug 8, 2006)

hello,

marie - big hugs again  .  hang in there hun.

mel - welcome to the madness.  when do you test and is this your first time?

coughsweet -    i hope the bleeding stops.  

bev - it always when you can't have a drink you really crave it  .  i hope your on the return from looneytown.  

julia - one week away!  did i hear your for cheating and testing early  !!  good luck - the tempation is so strong at the mo.  

louise - congratulations - take care - it's a fantastic result. 

tracey - i find i have more twinges after i take the cyclogest.  there are links to af pains and polls which have been done.  good luck  

jess - good luck for sat.  this 2ww is bad for the old brain.  

sam - welcome to the 2ww - i hope you can prevent the crazyness that gets us all  

kizzy - take it easy at work if you can.  i'm planning my return for next week    after a long time off ( i think i have at least 250 emails and the inbox has stopped working!!).  i hope you have a better day today  

lizzy - how are you?  i'm sure you are busy.

i had a good day yesterday with my mum and sis - we went to ikea.  so i'll see my friend tomorrow.  resisting the urge to test (no tests in the house!) so i'll wait until thursday (only 2 more sleeps).

talk to you soon
skywalker


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to 2ww Mel.

Skywalker - Well done for resitisting the urge! Keeping everything crossed for you.

Marie


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Girls

Marie... sending you a massive   i am praying that everything will be ok for you. Hows it going today ?

Kizzimouse.... how are you feeling today, i know how you feel about feeling negative, i feel exactly the same way at the moment..  


Girls, i am a little concearned, this is how i have been feeling, your advice would be much appreciated....

1. The stomach cramps have stopped (ET was sat)  
2. My boobs still ache  
3. i had some egg white stuff this morning  
4. i have got a pain in my left shoulder today  
5. i keep getting up between 2am and 4am to pee and i normally sleep right through....  

sending you all lots of love, hugs and support

Bell xxx


----------



## mel_2 (Jan 19, 2008)

hi 

i test on fri 15/sat 16

it's my 2nd ivf 1st ivf resulted in beautiful daughter just turned 5 last week

i had fet imbetween with bfn


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Bell - I have on and off AF style cramps.
And peeing in middle of night - think this is due to drinking more like water and pineapple juice!

Its hard to be +ve cos we simply dont know whats going on in there, and why by some miracle it will decide to work this time


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Kizzie,

I know exactly what you mean, i am constantly looking for a sign that they have implanted ! i am so worried that i have got an ectopic for some reason... this is the worst two weeks of my like ! all the waiting is driving me crazy, i wish there was a tablet i could take to put me to sleep until next thursday !!!

     

bellxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I know - its so annoying!! Only last week I had EC  

I hope I dont get tempted at weekend to test   

Then I'll be a bigger mess cos if its bfn I will be sad and know it could be early and if its bfp I wont believe it and think its hcg  

Arggghhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Kizzy, 

STAY AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS           

I am as tempted as you to do it but its no good for the stress, it will only increase stress and could throw out a false BFP anyway and as you said if its a BFN you will be really upset and it could just be a result of testing too early when you could really have a BFP on test day.... i am going to do a test on the morning of test date though, i need to know before i go to the doctors....

We always have each other through times of stress.... sending you lots of     

Bell xxx


----------



## Ju29 (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi Lizzy

Could I be added to list please testing on 13/02 fet

Thanks

Ju


----------



## Beks (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi all, I got the results this afternoon from my blood test and its a  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My hcg beta level was 1130 - not quite sure what that means but I think its quite high!

And have a scan booked in for the 23rd Feb. 

I can't actually belive this is happening for us after so long           

Good luck to everyone testing over the next few days may your dreams come true too

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

CONGRATS Beks                 

enjoy the next 8 months

Julia
xxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

congrats Beks!!!


----------



## LOU65 (Sep 12, 2007)

Congratulations beks!
i too got my BFP today, I was wondering how you got on 
when i seen your test day was the same as mine
It is such a relief to get that positive so enjoy it!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

oh and congrats Lou!!   sorry hun how did I miss your bfp? my brain is all fuzzy


----------



## Beks (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!!!!! Lou when's your scan xxxx


----------



## Lili Bee (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi Lizzy

Please can you put me on the list to test on my birthday - Feb 16th!!

Thanks

Lili x


----------



## lambkins (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Lizzy

can I go on the list to please, I got my ET on friday and test date is 14th Feb.

congrats bek and lou

Lambkins xxx


----------



## LOU65 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Beks
Havnt got a scan date yet, but it must
be around the same time as you maybe
i just did a test at home then had to ring hospital with 
the result. still on  !!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Emma* ~ i'm sorry to hear about your BFN hun....much luck to you for your future tx but have a good break in the meantime 

*Maire* ~ i'm sorry you've had bleeding.....hope that Thursday brings good news  

Welcome to the thread *Sam* Sending lots of positive vibes  

*Hi Mel* ~ welcome to you too.....you're in the right place. Good luck  

*Hi Ju* ~ welcome to you too...there's lots of FET ladies at the moment. Loads of luck  

*Lili* ~ hi there, fingers crossed for your birthday  

*Lambkins* ~ welcome to you and your 2 wee lambies   

*Skywalker* ~ 250 emails!!! You're going to be busy! Well done for staying away from the peesticks 

*Bell* ~ aw hun, think all your symptoms sound normal...... sending you some hugs (((hugs)))

*Kizzy* ~ how are you feeling today? Think you are right about the group hug 

*Tracy* ~ hope you have been ok too......pain sounds like it was really bad last night hun. Take care xx

*Hi Julia, Jess, Beverley and Coughsweet* 

*Angel* ~ good luck for you test tomorrow  

*Louise* ~ ah hun, that's great news....congratulations 

*Beks* ~ yay....fantastic. Congratulations to you too 

Love and luck all, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## coughsweet (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Beks!        

Bell26 - have been so wanting to be put to sleep till test date too!

Kizzymouse - I have thoughts of testing early too but am trying to put them out of my mind  

I didn't have any more bleeding yesterday. But tbh am not feeling v hopeful as am having a lot of AF cramps (just taken some paracetamol) and it feels like things are shifting around in there and gearing up for AF. Still, not long till test day for me now - Sat. I never knew 2 weeks could feel so long  

lots of love to all testing soon


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi!  I did something very different this time...I went away for a holiday a day after ET with 1 defrosted 6cell embryo and came back very relaxed!!!!  Normally I would have had 2 weeks off work but I just had a long weekend and I feel that I can handle it a bit more as I can get busy busy busy at work.

Taking 3 tablets a day and changed the cyclogest to the front entrance as was having soooooooooo many problems with the other way!!!! I am testing on the 15th. Not allowed to test early, DF and I have agreed on this as that means we can have a nice valentines day and then a miserable or happy day after!

I had a sharp pain in my tummy last night. slightly left of my middle bit?  Can you feel implantation  I had a 2 day old popped in on Friday so that would be a 6 day. Not sure about that one  

Off to work now and going to keep my mind on work and away from dreams for another day.  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Good luck coughsweet for Saturday   

Hi babycat - I think some poeple can feel implantation, pessaries give you cramps too so its all confusing!

I had an "o" this morning, half asleep half awake dreaming, worried now I've hurt embie    

I find pessaries back door is much easier than front, wish I'd done it all my other tx. No mess!! Does mess with your bowels slightly though!!  

I am at work too - find its better than sitting at home analysing   

hello everyone else xxx


----------



## skywalker (Aug 8, 2006)

good morning,

lizzy & kizzy - a group hug is a good idea cause i think we suffering at the mo.

[fly]         [/fly]

marie - i am sorry for your rough time at the mo. - i think testing today would be a good idea for you. big hugs. 

kizzy - that was the same as me last week - . i think all the hormones and the lack of action causes it. hopefully it's a good sign. there are a few threads on the subject and it does happen fairly frequently. 

beks - congrats  excellent news. have a good 8 months. the result is very good well done.

hello lili, lambkins, babycat - good luck for the 2ww.

bell - i have had shoulder pain for the first 9-10days after et and ec. i did panic a bit cause of my history with ectopics but i think there has been so much prodding and poking that our insides do complain quite a bit.

mel - congrats on your daughter good luck for this cycle.

hello julia and claire - how are you both?

i couldn't sleep very well this morning so i'm up early!! i'm going to see a friend for a nice walk and some lunch. i did some ironing yesterday (have about 3 basketsful!!) cause i haven't done any housework hardly for about 3 weeks  (that sounds bad) although the house is tidy.

talk to you soon 
skywalker


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Skywalker - good luck for tomorrow, i really hope this is the one for you!!!                    

Julia
xxxx


----------



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi everyone

Just a quick update for you:

I got my bloods back from day 14 after ET (official test day) and they were 789.
I have my first scan booked for Friday 15th Feb! So happy but terrified too!

Dani x


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Morning.

Just to let you know I tested this morning and got BFN as expected. Good luck to everyone else - will keep an eye on you and see how you're doing.

Marie


----------



## coughsweet (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Marie   Look after yourself

coughsweet x


----------



## lambkins (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi, so sorry mary, look after yourself  

goodluck skywalker    

I'm getting slight niggly cramps, boobs are fine not tender at all, don't know if thats a good or a bad sign, if its going to happen it will happen. Can only Hope.

hope everyone is ok

Lambkins xxx


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

How are you all today ? well test day is drawing ever closer and time is dragging on forever more................. luckily the shoulder pain has gone today and i feel totally "normal" today. No AF like pains, no sore boobs.... i am now worried that i feel "normal"  

bell xx


----------



## jp78 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Lizzie could I be added to the list of testers please I am having ICSI. I had ET 1/02/08 due to test 15/02/08

Thanks

Jo


----------



## jp78 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

hope you don't mind me joining you? I am on the dreaded two week wait and even though it is only 5 days since ET i am starting to go mad!!
We had our first ICSI tx September 07 we had 2 grade 1 embies put back however was a BFN obviously both very upset however was determined would do it again. We boarded the ICSI rollercoaster again at the start of this year starting down reg 3/1/08. EC was weds 30/1/08 - We had 15 eggs, 9 fertilised and we had 2 4 cell embies 1 x grade 1 & 1 x grade 2 put back on 1/2/08. Had a different approach to the tx this time not as anxious or emotional. Had acupuncture which is not like me at all thought was a load of nonsense however did make me feel better about the whole thing more positive - psychological?!  Any way am know on 2WW and that along with the pessaries   is I feel the worst part. I am off work so am on internet searching for systems and overanalysing every twinge/pain most of which are wind - damn cyclogest!! 

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I feel normal too girls  
I dont think we'd have pregnancy symptoms this early tho so dont worry!!

So sorry marie hunny      

I pity you girls off work - I need the distraction! I'd be going crazy at home


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Marie* ~ i'm really so sorry hun.....many hugs 

*Hi Coughsweet* ~ don't worry about those pains hun......could mean anything. Have you seen the BFP/AF pains link?

BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

Sorry if you've already seen it but it's a good link and reassuring for those having AF pains 

*Babycat* ~ that could be implantation pain....hope so  

*Hi Kizzy* ~ big 'o' is quite common hun and i'm sure your embie will be fine 

*Hi Skywalker* ~ hope you had a good day with your friend  All the luck in the world for tomorrow  

*Hi Jo* ~ welcome to the thread. Lots of luck to you for this cycle  

*Bell and Lambkins* 

*Dani* ~ fab levels 

Much love, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Hello Everyone

Hope you don't mind if I join too ? Only just discovered this thread .. where have I been ??  

I'm in my 2WW had IUI last Thursday, so thats 6 days ago .... and I'm am completely bonkers already ... help!!!!

I test Valentines Day, which also happens to be our anniversary
                      (NO PRESSURE THEN!!!) ..... what was I thinking??

Love and luck to you all ..

TLZ xx


----------



## hopefulinjersey (Dec 8, 2006)

Hello everyone

Can I join the party - am also going    

I had donor IUI on Friday 1st Feb, I'm due to test on the 15th Feb.

I'm analysing every twinge.  I've got sore (.)(.) and was starting to get excited that it might be a sign, until I realised I'd just been squeezing them a lot to check  

I'm back at work, and just can't concentrate at all.  I could do with a remote control to fast forward to next Friday.

J


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

TLZ - same as me!!!!!!!!     and we have same blinkie!!!!!!!!!    

good luck hun  

have you all seen the due date calculator on here - its amazing!!

go to home and click on it rhs


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

kizzymouse said:


> have you all seen the due date calculator on here - its amazing!!


Thanks for your nice comment hun 

Tony
x


----------



## jp78 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi TLZ & Hopeful,

Hopeful - you are testing same day as me!! We are all nearly half way there... hooray. Feeling quite positive today no symptoms though should I have any 

Been out for lunch last two days catching up with friends who are on MAT leave so that helps day go a bit quicker but because no-one knows what is going on not able to make too many arrangements with them as supposed to be at work!! and everyone else is at work. Think if have to go through this again may consider just having a week off and going back to work second week as would be a welcome distraction at times would have to convince DH though!

Kizzymouse - thanks for pointing me in the direction of due date calculator its fab. If, no when this cycle is a BFP I will be due 22nd October or 1st October if Twins. I did get a bit scared though when read if *quads* would be 27th august!!!

Hope you are all OK today sending lots of  and  to you all

Jo xx


----------



## coughsweet (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello everyone  

aaaargghh 2 days away from testing and am going absolutely loopy now. This is without doubt the worst bit of all! How on earth does anyone get through this? I am at work but not if you see what I mean. I just can't seem to distract myself for more than half an hour at a time. Have become nutty knicker checker.

Thanks for the link Lizzy - had seen it ages ago but forgotten about it. Am still having the pains - pretty strong ones too.

 to anyone else testing today/soon

love coughsweet x


----------



## skywalker (Aug 8, 2006)

hi guys,

well i'm out, we had a bfn at 4.30 this morning.  i'm shellshocked as i was convinced it had worked.  good luck for everyone else.  

thankyou for all the help and support
skywalker


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Skywalker - So sorry to hear about your BFN    xxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

skywalker - wanted to say sorry again(already posted on cycle buddies)

         

take care of yourself and DH

Julia
xxxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Just thought i'd do a little post on here too  

I too am going maaaaaaaaaaad     i test next sat but have been told by my clinic i can test next friday, however i'm at work that day so


ARRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHH this is by far the worst wait i've ever had to do & i'm only 4 days in  
xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

skywalker hunny I am shocked too, its not fair    

hugs hunny


----------



## coughsweet (Nov 21, 2006)

Really sorry to hear that Skywalker    

coughsweet x


----------



## lambkins (Feb 7, 2007)

so sorry skywalker, take care  

we all deserve a medal for this mental torture

Lambkins xxx


----------



## Jess A (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Again!

Coughsweet - we test the same day - I am certifiably mad. 

This morning at about 3am when was wide awake whilst DH spread out snoring on the bed I did a home test and got BFN. It could be just too early? Anyone else got BFN then BFP with bloods?


----------



## jp78 (Feb 6, 2008)

Skywalker just wanted to say sorry to hear about your BFN 

Take care  

Jo xx


----------



## mary11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Skywalker - I'm so sorry hun. Absolutely gutted for you. I was convinced it had worked for you, too. Lots of   to you & DH.

Marie


----------



## bunnygirl38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey girls, can I join you?   

Firstly, congratulations to all who have tamed this IVF beast and got their BFP's.  My absolute sympathies go to those who haven't yet... 

I had two blasts. (grade 2) put back in on Tuesday with a date of February 15th for testing (I already intend to test early, I know! I know! I shouldn't, you're right but I'm afraid it's just the only way I can deal with this....)

I'm also on my lovely, lovely Jan/Feb cycle board but thought this might be a better place to offload as I am feeling unaccountably down since transfer  .  I think I've spent the last four weeks on a kind of high - always looking towards the next scan, the next blood test, the next injection etc.  and now it's all stopped I feel like I've run into a wall and cannot summon up any positivity at all.  

I don't remember feeling like this on my last two 2ww's and I'm annoyed because this is such a self-indulgent way to introduce myself!!      arrghhh! I'm not normally like this!!!  

Bunnygirl x (hopefully more upbeat tomorrow)


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Afternoon Girls,

Skywalker and Marie, i am so sorry about your BFN girls, sending you massive massive    

Bell26 xxx


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Bunnygirl,

I know how you feel ! i have been the same, positivity all the way until the ET and now all i seem to be doing is preparing myself for the worst ! we are silly sods arent we ! chin up girl and wishing you all the best..   

Bell xxx


----------



## coughsweet (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Bunnygirl  

yes jump right in and join the madness. I know what you mean about doing all the appointments, injections etc and then suddenly running out of things to do apart from go    Don't give yourself a hard time about it   Just look after yourself, you've been through a lot - get a book/DVD and some munchies and put those feet up!
Very best of luck with your embies - sending sticky vibes to you

Hi Jess -    just hang in till Sat for the next test,   for then - and yes I've seen plenty of people post on here testing negative because they did it too early and then positive

love coughsweet x


----------



## Jess A (Jan 22, 2008)

So sorry skywalker,    

Welcome to the thread Vino and Bunnygirl. 

Julia - is it tomorrow you test?


----------



## hopefulinjersey (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi All

jp78 - how exciting we test the same day.  I've felt ok today, but am over analysing every twinge.  How are you feeling?

Skywalker - I'm so sorry to hear your news 

J x


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Vino

We are testing the same day honey!  If you test Friday night you will get a correct reading and at least you will be at home. Or maybe just wait until the saturday as it wont change the outcome. Not an easy one but I dont think I could go to work if it was a neg and I have booked friday off.

Any twinges yet?  I had a slight twinge left of my pubic area on day 6 when I was in bed and I hope and pray it was an implantation pain...though I expect it was trapped wind!!!

Have a great weekend.

xxxx

lots of love


----------



## jp78 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies!
How are you doing?

I was v.weepy  last night no real reason (apart from the obvious) think because not cried since EC just poured out all at once!!. Feel much better this morning though so maybe just what i needed!!

Hopeful - I have had no twinges/pain (apart from wind) for last couple of days and feel _normal_ whatever that might be! don't know how I feel about this now 'cos if did have twinges would at least feel something was going on inside will try not to overanalyse though!  Are you tempted to test early?

Bunnygirl - You are due to test same day as Hopeful and me. i know you said testing early when? and will you get accurate result? I want to test early but don't want to set myself up for a fall if you know what i mean?! was thinking maybe Thursday so only 1 day early this would be a lovely valentines pressis for my DH.

Hi babycat & Vino you may be testing on Friday like us too How are you doing?

Good luck to everyone due to test over the weekend. lots of  and  for a BFP

Jo xx


----------



## poppy888 (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
I am on day 9 after FET with 5 day blasts.
I am pulling my hair out. I did have cramping and sore boobs...now I have nothing  
Do you think I should test and put myself out of or into misery depending on the result??
Poppy


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Jo - Yes i am testing on friday   I don;t know whether to laugh or cry today i'm so   ........I had day 6 blasts in on mon & the clinic told me i could test on friday 15th. Officially i should test on sat 16th, but hey if they said fri then fri it will be. I too have booked the day off work.
I too was tearful last night, like very tearful  the emotions this wait causes hey? It drives you insane.

Babycat - Yeah i've booked fri off & i'm testing on friday  I just have to, they told me i could so i'm gonna. OMG OMG!!! I have had AF twinges since ET which was mon & i did have that last time but this time its soooooo playing on my mind its driving me insane   How are you today?? xx

Well it looks like theres a few testing on friday??

Me, Jo, babycat, bunnygirl, hopeful?? Is that right??








all round!!!!

xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Skywalker* ~ i'm so sorry....many hugs hun  

*Jess* ~ you're still a couple of days early...hope it turns around for you  

*Hi TLZ* ~ welcome to the thread, oh my goodness what a day to test. Good luck hun  

*Hi J* ~ welcome to you too....hope your (o)(o) are feeling ok today 

*Vino, Poppy and Bunnygirl* ~ hi there and welcome to you all too  

*Hi Kizzy and Jo* ~ hope you are both doing ok 

*Coughsweet* ~ how you doing today....not long to go!  

*Samantha*        for today 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Hope you are all doing ok.... just 6 days left til test day ! i am going to do a clearblue test before i go and have the blood test at the Doctors i think, i dont think i will be able to wait much longer by the time it gets to Thursday morning....

I am not feeling anything now (et sat 2nd), i have no AF pains, boobs are normal, no implantation pain and no slight blood stains or anything, i dont know if i should feel happy of sad about that, my emotions are all over the place !

sending you all lots of love and positive thoughts   

Bell xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Bell - I always think its better to not see any blood personally 

I dont have much symptoms either not to worry hun doesnt mean it hasnt worked


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Kizzy,

How are you feeling today ?

The only other thing i wanted to talk about is that my jeans are very tight, i am not overeating or anything and i have cut out my daily choc intake so i can have the pineapple juice. i dont think my belly would grow this quickly... would it ?


bell xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Bell, its the pessaries and hcg ( from booster ) which make you bloat.
Dontworry it goes down - mines is gone almost.


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi

Hope you don't mind me joining in - just joined FF (fantatsic place!) and need to the reassurance of others going through the awful 2ww!

Had first round of IUI last Tuesday - so my 2ww is up next Tuesday (12/2). It's hard going isn't it? I'm paranoid that I keep over analysing everything (really good to know I'm not alone with that!) - I was sick yesterday morning, and had to keep telling myself being sick on day 9 can't mean anything.....can it? But other than that no symptoms at all. Just need to try and stay sane for another few days...

Hiope you're all bearing up during the wait!

xxx


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Dizzy one, welcome and   and lots of luck !


Kizzy,

the bloated tummy just started yesterday and its really hard  

only 6 days to go Kizzy xxx

bell x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hmm not sure on that Bell - are you using pessaries back door?
They can give you constipation! Nice!

They have actually went the other way with me - have had a bit of the runs and a sore tum, seems ok today but I am very windy!! oops!

Welcome dizzy xx


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Kizzy -  i am using the pessaries front door, i am such a wimp i dont think i could face the back  , how come you are using the back then ?

bell x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Cos I cant stand the flipping mess they make front door!

No mess no fuss back door - first time I've done it and its great - honest!!


----------



## lambkins (Feb 7, 2007)

hi, under a week to go till test date 14th!!!!!! wee cramps seem to be going away a bit and boobs are tender at the sides, cyclogest makes you a bit windy too, lovely!

   for everybody.


Lambkins xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm getting scared now lambkins!! 

heres to a bfp for us all


----------



## london65 (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi - can I be added too please? IUI on 7th Feb - PT on 23rd. Thanks! I love to see us all together like this - its so easy to see the successes and I wish us all luck. This is my 4th...after this we will do one more if BFN then I'm afraid it'll be egg donation is Spain.
GOOD LUCK!! 
Kate


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Hello all,

Mind if I join?  I normally post on the Single girls thread but am now on day 9 post IUI & going mad!
Like you all, I've been over analysing the cramping pains & wondering if there's such a thing as implantation pains?? Boobs hurt for a couple of days but ok again now....is that a bad sign??  
On first tx I didn't use cyclogest but am using them now (can't face the back way though!) - not sure if symptoms are really just side effects..
I test on 15th so there are quite a few of us... It seems an eternity away!

Keep sane everyone!

Dottie
x


----------



## bunnygirl38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey girls, just keeping a hand in this thread - my daft puppy has eaten its way through my internet cables so grabbing 10 mins. at the library.

 going out to all - not much to report from me - no symptoms, nothing but had a bfp and a bfn last year and both times had nowt so impossible to analyse!

have a good weekend everyone, its a lovely day, and hopefully back on line next week.

Bunnygirl x


----------



## london65 (Feb 8, 2008)

Now on 2nd day post IUI. Am on 2x400mg cyclogest pessaries.YUK!! Am not even sure how well they work as my womb linig is good anyway, but its still worth doing I guess.Slightly sore boobs, but I know thats the progesterone.Isnt that a b**ch? That in trying to get prego we have to take a drug that mimics it?! Feeling so bloated and was aching and cramping after the IUI too.Hope he hasnt perforated my uterus or anything! This is my 4th one and I never got this ache before so I hope I am worrying over nothing....? I used to do a blog last year but gave up when even I got fed up with reading such a miserable entry! Now I am pretty prosaic and allow myself a real wallow of disappointment but otherwise try to be grateful for other stuff in my life (glass half full and all that). Blah blah....sorry!!
Kate


----------



## london65 (Feb 8, 2008)

And I see that there were a few of us waiting to test on the 7th and 8th....? I am hoping that no new is good news. But   to all of them and to all of us still waiting.I would love to see some BFP's from IUI's!
Kate


----------



## coughsweet (Nov 21, 2006)

Hello

it's good news from me - tested this morning and got a   !!!

Can't believe it yet - just want to sit around doing pee sticks all day to keep checking. 

I thought I would feel less   if I got a BFP but I think I have gone even nuttier now! Still having AF pains on and off. 

 and best wishes to everyone else who is waiting 

love coughsweet xxx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Congratulations that's fantastic news!

I'm on day 11 - no real symptoms other than nausea and throwing up on day 9 (too early to mean anything?) - so it's so great to come on here and learn of others fab news.

Good luck to everyone else in the 2ww - fingers crossed for all of us.

xxx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Congratulations Coughsweet that is fantastic news!!

Tracyxx

[fly]                                        [/fly]


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

OH coughsweet that is just fantastic news!!!  Enjoy it and pee on as many sticks as you want to   

Hi Vino, really glad you have booked Friday off. Either way we will all be emotional wrecks. I am crying at anything at the moment. Watched the goonies last week and bawled my eyes out at the end. I don't have any twinges at all as mine was a FET so I hardly had anything to do compared to our last 4 goes at ICSI.  I have noticed that the time has gone very quickly which is a good thing but I know it will be more difficult next week.  Praying for a positivie but as you know I am not confident about it at all due to my age and only having 1 egg put back in. Maybe off to Spain in Feb for us? 6 days to go and then we might know a bit more.

ttfn
xxx


----------



## lambkins (Feb 7, 2007)

coughsweet, fantastic!!!!!!  great news         

5 days to test date YIKES!!!    

P off    

Lambkins xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

congratulations coughsweet!!!


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

CONGRATS Coughsweet,                     

well done, what symptoms did you have if any?

I am testing in morning, so scared, not sure which way it will go, had achey(.)(.)'s, felt a bot sick for last 3 days and a bit light headed on occasions but too scared to get excited in case it is the drugs!!!!

take care all, good luck to any testers this weekend!!    

Julia
xxxx


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS COUGHSWEET, THATS FANTASTIC NEWS      

Bell xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Hi Bell* ~ don't worry about the lack of symptoms hun.......lots of ladies get BFPs with none at all 

*Jess* ~ any news?  

*Kizzy, Lambkins, Tracy and Babycat* ~ hope you are all doing ok and enjoying the fab weather 

*Hi Dizzy One* ~ welcome to the 2ww and welcome to FF too  Are you completely addicted yet  Lots of luck  

*Hi Kate* ~ welcome to you too.....much luck for this cycle hun, really hope this is the one  

*Hi Dottie* ~ another Feb15th tester  Pains are really common hun and not a bad sign at all....i've got a good link about BFPs and pains:

BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

*Hi Bunnygirl* ~ cheeky puppy! What have you got hun?

*Julia* ~ much luck for your test tomorrow  

*Coughsweet* ~ aw thats fab! Congratulations 

Have a good weekend everyone, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Jess A (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

Congratulations Coughsweet, you must be on cloud 9!!

Good luck tomorrow Julia   

I tested today at the hospital and got a BFN so absolutely gutted. 

Just want to say good bye to you all and good luck      may see you again on another thread or back here some day xx


----------



## hopefulinjersey (Dec 8, 2006)

Evening all

Jess I'm so sorry to hear your news  .  

Julia - good luck for tomorrow.

JP - I've still got tender (.)(.)s and have felt mildly sick all day.  But I think it could be nerves.  I'm not on progesterone though - I'm going to ask for them next cycle if this doesn't work.

Welcome Dizzy One and Kate

Dottie - let's hope the 15th is a lucky day, I test then as well.

Congratulations Coughsweet - fantastic news.  Lets hope your luck rubs off on all of us! Enjoy your pee sticks - I've kept all mine from both my little ones.  I'm a sentimental old girl!

J x


----------



## mel_2 (Jan 19, 2008)

Dear all

Jess  -  srry to hear your news      

coughsweet  -  congratulations  

dottie - i had pains 1st ivf was convinced it hadn't worked right up 2 testig and it had and hve dd    

Can anyone help  have had brown discharge/blood since about 11 this morning.  Had been on my feet for the past hour and then went shopping until 12.30 at 1 point there was a bit of pink.  ovaries have been pretty painful today and had to go to bed didn't feel ok 2 stay up.  Am concerned not about the pains had them last time and it OHSS  (mild)and had aBPF  .  Would rather had af if it was going to happen and get it over but it is 9days since ec and 7 days since et so seems a bit early and with taking the cyclogest.  clinic said test 15 at earliest but wait until 16 if can.    Last time when had a BFP the nurse did 5 peestickc as the line was so faint.


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hi girls,

bad news for me, did a test this morning and  , really disappointmented as thought i was preggers, nevermind nothing i can do. Official test day is Tuesday so could change but from what i have read on here there is only a very small chance of that happening.    
I will test again on Tuesday but will be on the phone tomorrow to see when i am getting my NHS letter cos should get next tx funded. We are not beaten yet and will be trying again as soon as we can!!

Good luck to everyone else

Julia
xxxx


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Julia  

Big congrats to Coughsweet  

Just checking in quickley as having a lovely lunch at mums today .. mmmmm!!!

Thinking of you all enduring the waiting  

Lots of love,

TLZ xx


----------



## Tracyxx (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Girls........... 

How are my test day buddies KIZZY, LAMBKINS, BELL26 and TLZ... 

I am driving myself nuts, all the way through my 2ww i have been having twinges but since last night i have had real a/f type cramps so i am sooooooo tempted to test early just to know. I am going to wait and see how today goes but if the cramps keep up then i might test in the morning, as i would want a clear BFP or BFN before the witch shows up......... 

How are you guys feeling??

Tracyxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I've been bad and tested today 3 days from official day    why do i do that to myself idiot!!!   

Official test day 13th but I said i would do it on our anniversary 14th - DP mad at me now     

Hoping it will change, please pray for me xx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Coughsweeet          yeeaaah!!!! Congrats xxxx

Julia & Jess - I'm so sorry i really am. Take care & i hope one day you really get a BFP    xxx


Kizzymouse - Ooooh you naugty thing testing early   I really hope it changes to a BFP for you & that it really was just testing early xxxx

Tracey - I'm going insane    i hate this waiting part, it drives me nuts!!!!!!        Hang in there (if you can) xxxx

I never test early.....what a good girl i am     well i can't anyway as i have an extra jab of HCG ( i had it on friday) & it can stay in your system for 5 days so i'd get a false positive.....still be nice to see a postive though even if it is fake    xxx


----------



## jp78 (Feb 6, 2008)

Coughsweet that is fantastic news so pleased for you both. 

Jess A & Julia - so sorry sending you  .

Kizzy - will keep my fingers crossed for a BFP on the 14th  

Hi to Dizzy One & Kate and welcome to the madness that is 2WW.

Hopeful - how are you still sick and suffering with (.) (.)? I have had no symptoms for last few days only slight pains after cyclogest! Good or bad? not sure trying not to overanalyse!!  
Hi Dottiep you are testing same day as me - how are you feeling today. Lets hope its a lucky day     
How are the other 15th Feb tester's? - Hopeful, Babycat, Mel_2, Bunnygirl & Vino?


Jo xx


----------



## hopefulinjersey (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi Jo - I feel really crabby today, feels like pmt.  My boobs do feel slightly bigger - but it really feels like pmt.  So I'm not feeling too confident.  Trying to focus on when I can start the next cycle, IUI is easier, because as soon as you fail you can have another go 2 weeks later.

When is the earliest we can test?

J x


----------



## lambkins (Feb 7, 2007)

jess and Julie so sorry, take care xx    

Kizzy, you are naughty but brave as I'm too scared to do a pee stick!!! hopefully it will change for you.

Tracey, everywhere you go your reminded of the 14th AGH!!! just when I start to take my mind off it, won't be long, everything crossed    

I think everybody is getting all different symptoms and the results are going either way, can only Hope for the result we all want. Please stay lambies.

Lambkins xx


----------



## london65 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for the welcomes! I am now day 3 post IUI. I Can't remember what I felt last time when I got a BFP except the extreme - and I mean EXTREME!!!! - tiredness, and think that I am now psychosomatically feeling tired and ratty and hungry. I know inside that it all means nothing. PLUS I have stopped smoking so - oh yeah - no extra munchy symptoms there, then. Every tiny thing that occurs (being hungry/not hungry/cramps/lack of them/ etc etc), I read something into it and then spend the rest of the day talking myself out of believing it so I don't get disappointed. Duh. I am a female Homer.


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Kizzy you are naughty !   Hopefully there is time and it may change into a positive - hang in there  

I have been having AF pains today and just have no energy to do anything - feel really miserable - boo!   

I really want to test too but I am showing an unprecedented amount of restraint for me    Have moved the pee-sticks downstairs away from the loo so that temptation is out of the way   

Bonkers or what !!!!

Love to all  

TLZ xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Jess *~ really sorry hun.....love and luck to you 

*Julia* ~ sorry for your news too but really hoping it turns around for you by Tues  

*Kizzy* ~ aw hun, you're way too early (((hugs))) Keeping everything crossed for you  

*Hi J* ~ nothing wrong with being sentimental  Do I need send the  

*Mel* ~ could have been implantation bleeding hun....hope so  

*TLZ* ~ lucky you ...hope you had a lovely time at your mums (((hugs))) for today 

*Hi Vino, Jo, Lambkins, and London* ~ hope you are all doing ok 

*Tracy* ~ try holding out a bit longer hun 

Love and lots of luck,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Hi girls, 

did another test this morning and still  , i will be chasing up NHS today as need to know where i stand as to next tx, i have paid for last 2 tx's so hopefully i can have next one free!! Need to move on now but can't until official test day tomorrow, and still have to keep taking these silly tablets and doing the stupid pessaries    

Good luck to all this week's testers, hope there are lots of   to come!!

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Morning all, and yes I am getting addicted to this site!

Julia - so sorry you didn't get the result you wanted - I'm new to this but already realise what a complete rollercoaster it is.

My test day is tomorrow (anyone else testing tomorrow?). I've been good and stayed away from the peasticks(!)  but only because part of me doesn't want to know, it's somehow easier to remain thinking you might be, rather than getting the dreaded BFN.

Good luck to you all and hang on in there!

xxxx

PS Need to work out how to use the faces - my messages are looking very dull!


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Morning All

I am a naughty girl too ... tested early this morning because I had a dream I tested and got a BFP .... no, big fat NEGATIVE in reality    

I know its 4 days early but now I'm devestated ...  

Whats wrong with me  

TLZ x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

May I join you lovely ladies please?

I had two top grade blasts transferred yesterday and am due to test on the 19th.

Don't want to go crazy in 2ww by myself   ok to go crazy with you lot?

TLZ - I tested way too early after my first IVF and got really upset too - why do we do this to ourselves?  Chin up as there is plenty of time for that to change to a lovely BFP!

Julia - Hope you result changes overnight.  Have chatted to you before somewhere   Good Luck  

I am still feeling quite sore from e/c - think its because I had so many follicles? How long did you all feel sore for afterwards?

Nic xx


----------



## Joolsmills (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi everyone.  Im new to this!  Just joined yesterday and still trying to navigate myself around and post on the appropriate page.   You can see from my signature my tx history and am now on the dreaded   again!  Had my ET on Friday with 2 lovely embies.  Am trying really hard to stay positive but feel myself slowly getting down.    I always feel great going through the tx until I have my little buds transferred (called ours batman and robin this time)   I have been told to do test on 25th Feb which is 17 days post ET!  Last time it was 17 post EC.  But different hospitals.  The longest Ive gone without bleeding is 13 days, so as always    Ive decided to test early.  Going to do it 14 days after ET  (who am I kidding, will have done at least 3 by then!!)  One thing that sends me on the downward spiral is something that always happens in my 2WW whether had tx or not, yes its the big "O" that wakens me from my sleep!     Why does this happen to me?  Has it happened to any of you?  Is this normal?  I have read so many comments about avoiding orgasm in the 2WW but this is out of my control, and its so strong.  How an embryo can survive that is beyond me!  Feel I have already killed them as this happened the night after my transfer. Can anyone advise me?  Sorry to get so personal but im at my wits end here!  
Sending you all


----------



## jp78 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies,

TLZ - So sorry you got a BFN but it is still very early days and you have 4 days for it to turn around. sending you   Will keep my fingers crossed for a BFP  .

Dizzy One - Good luck for your test day tomorrow.   Well done for not testing early I know what you mean though ignorance is bliss!!  

Julia - Sorry you didn't get a BFP take care of yourself  

Welcome to Nic & Joolsmills and to the madness of 2WW. Congratulations to you both for getting to ET stage and having two embies on board! You will find lots of help, good advice and much needed support on this site.
Nic - I was sore a lot longer after this tx - first time only day of and day after EC nothing from ET onwards but this time I was sore from Wednesday until Monday not sure why?!

Joolsmills - can't help you with the big "O" I'm sorry something I've not experienced on 2WW.

Lots of   &    for BFP's this week.  

Jo x


----------



## Joolsmills (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi girls!   Hope you are all trying to stay   even though this is torture!   

jp78 - what stage r u at just now?  When is your test date?   

TLZ - Remember its not over til its over, 4 days can make all the difference to a p test    

Dizzy One - Admire you for not taking test.  I know I wont be able to wait, especially since Im not supposed to test until 25th which is 17 days post ET!  Good luck     for tomorrow   

Julia - Sorry about  result.  You and DH look after each other   

Nic - I was very sore after my first EC and it lasted for about a week.  Felt like I had been kicked by a horse after intense workout at gym!   This time its completely different.  No pain except when I first woke up from sedation.  Not much difference in follicle numbers but different hospitals.  Just remember and drink plenty fluids and rest up!  

  to you all!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

brown spotting for me this morning - af is coming - so upset, why do I never get lucky??


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Kizzy mouse   I had brown spotting from day 10 on and off in my last cycle and got a BFP - may be implantation    

x


----------



## gogo (May 6, 2007)

Kizzy      I too had brown spotting on BOTH times arround day 9/10 and ended up with my BFP's!!! so stay positive chick and hang in there, it could very well be implantation old blood, I have my fingers well and truly crossed for you chick


----------



## jp78 (Feb 6, 2008)

Kizzy -   fingers crossed its implantation bleeding.

Joolsmills - this is my second round of ICSI last one in september 07 BFN. I  had my EC 30th Jan got 15 eggs 13 were suitable for injection and 9 fertilised. ET was 1/2/02 2x4 cell embies 1x grade 1 & 1 x grade 2 & 5 frosties. so am 10 days in. I test this Friday 15th Feb only 4 sleeps to go. I have felt more positive with this cycle had acunpuncture which made me feel less stressed about the whole thing. Had no symptoms as such just slight Af pains this afternoon!!! 

x


----------



## mel_2 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Julia - so sorry about your result     

TLZ - 4 days is a long time it could all change   

kizzymouse  - I hve just had brown discharge on day9 and 10  today is day 11 and all discharge gone was feeling v negative yesterday  ate loads of c*** food however 2day had an extremly dizzy spell while stood up queing for food so who knows what the otcome will be  what  an emotional rollercoaster.       

nic and joolsmills  - welcome  

love 2 everyone else too

mel XXX


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Can you add me to list please testing friday 15th


----------



## hopefulinjersey (Dec 8, 2006)

Julia - so sorry about your result.  I hope you're coping ok.  

kizzymouse & Mel - it sounds like implantation spotting to me.    

Nic - I had ICSI last time and was very sore for about 5 days afterwards.  I just stayed in bed with a couple of books and got the dh to run round after me    

TLZ - you've got 4 days for it to turn around     everything is crossed for you

I was naughty and tested this afternoon.   Just had an urge so ran out of the office and bought a test, then locked myself in the loo for 10 mins at work.  There was a really faint line, almost like a watermark showing a positive, couldn't even decide if I was seeing things it was so faint.  I've looked again tonight and it has dried to a faint positive.  My test day is Friday, so don't know whether this is just a hang over from the HCG injection?  I'm on day 11 now, I had IUI on Fri 1st Feb.  I've got everything crossed, especially my legs   

J x


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow there are a lot of people testing early on here    I couldn't bear to do that. As this is our last go with my own eggs (5th go 4x icsi this one a fet) I just want to be PUPO for the max amount of time.  

Has anyone been having any side effects/symptoms. I test on Friday and am 10 days past the transfer but have absolutely no symptoms at all. I dont expect to get pains in my tummy as the fet is so easy and non intrusive so my ovaries arent settling down or anything like that.

I have been very tired and hungry!  But nothing else to report. Have booked Friday off as holiday and will test at lunch when DF comes home. I dont want to test in the morning as it would be awfully sad to send DF off to work if it hasnt worked and he cant take a day off.  Depending on how I feel I might test on my own when he has left the house but even that feels a bit sneaky.  I know you cant change the result by waiting but the wait is getting longer as the week goes on.

Best of luck to everyone but especially me!!!


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

Thats a definate   for me    , i knew it anyway so just have to move on now. I will hopefully be doing fresh cycle in 3 months or as soon as they will let me anyway!!

Good luck to everyone else testing soon!!    

Julia
xxxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi babycat.....

This wait seriously is driving me nuts   i can't take it much more   we're one step closer to friday (thank goodness) but it seems to be going really slow..........i have hardly any symptoms either, but then i didn't last time.  All i have are slight AF pains on/off which i have had since ET so i think its a positive sign     hmmmmmmm only time will tell now, gosh i'm scared!!!!!!

Hang in there girlies................xxxxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Julia - I'm so sorry honey       

Good luck with your next fresh cycle, may it bring you the dream that you so want xxxxx


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Vino

Do you get AF symptoms even with a FET? I am waiting for the sickness to start like it did on the last 2 goes (chemical preg X 2). It would normally start this lunch time and I am very nervous of that. It makes you think you are pregnant but it is just the embryos trying to implant but they dont make it properly. I would rather just get to fri with nothing and see what happens but you cant tell in this game.

I woke up and the first thing I thought about was trying to recognise any twinges, but still nothing. Only 3 more sleeps. This is the worst part because you see so many other women getting their pregnancies but if we are all honest with each other the only person that matters is the one going through it and I have nearly had enough after 5 goes!!!

take care xxx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Miserably a BFN for me this morning. 

Feeling really fed up - I know it was first lot of IUI, so the odds were stacked up against us, but thought (or kidded myself!) I was having lots of sumptoms, nausea, twinges, tiredness, dizzy etc etc......

There's a really thin line between thinking positive and building yourself up for a huge fall! Was trying to think really positive but now wish I hadn't!

Just want AF to start now so I can start again - but not having any AF symptoms yet either.....arghhhhhh

Big meeting this afternoon so need to keep it together until this evening, but just wnat to sit and feel sorry for myself.  

Sorry to be so glum - good luck to all you ladies still waiting to test......lets have some good news!  

xxx


----------



## london65 (Feb 8, 2008)

Does anyone know if progesterone pessaries cause a rise in your basal temp? Mine has gone up more than usual but I am only 5 days post IUI so it's probab;ly nothing to get excited about.
Cheers 
Kate


----------



## london65 (Feb 8, 2008)

My heart goes out to Dizzyone and Julia. Its hard to be positive without setting ourselves up for a fall - but then, if we're going to fall, at least we have had the joy of positive anticipation beforehand.
Good luck on all your future attempts, you two.
Kate


----------



## jp78 (Feb 6, 2008)

Well ladies I think it's all over for me again. Slight bleeeding last night hoped was implantation bleeding but too much this morning!   was early as well 2 days earlier than last time. Absolutely devastated   really thought it was our turn. Unsure where to go now I know it's only second go and some ladies on here have been through so much more but everything with me is ok or normal?? Cons etc have all been positive all the way through TX "textbook"  is a phrase I am sick of hearing!! especially as this is 2nd BFN. So not sure where we can improve to get a much wanted BFP. Doesnt help when you have been watching "Jeremy Kyle" and its full of 16/17 yr olds on their 2nd or 3rd kid with no care for their welfare dad is a lowlife with no respect for mum or kids.....life is so unfair!!!! 
Not sure if will still test on friday will see how rest of week goes.  

Good luck to everyone testing this week.  

Jo xx


----------



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi all

The last 2 days I have started to feel really sick , I am not quite sure where to put myself!
I have my first scan arranged for this Friday 15th so I am really really nervous incase we dont see anything 
My last hcg level was on day 16 or 17 after ET and the results were 1905!

Dani x x


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Babycat - Yeah on my last FET (that worked) i got AF twinges literally after ET, which is about right as i've had blasts in again & they would implant by the Tues (had them on the Mon).  So i'm hoping its the same again this time. Slight AF twings since last Mon so   all seems exaclty the same......hmmmmmmmmmmm i never had any sickness last time even though i was PG with twins   not an ounce of sickness & i don't really feel sick now.......  xxx

Dizzyone- So sorry you feel down honey    its a bloody nightmare this waiting game isn't it. Try & remain positive as best as you can    xxxx

Kate - Sorry i have no clue at all on the pessaries & a higher temp hmmmmm   hopefully someone will help xxx

Jo - I'm so sorry honey    xxxx

Dani - I gather you got a BFP?  With those HCG levels it sounds like twins to me!!! Hang in there all will be revealed soon & i bet everything will be ok    xxx


----------



## lambkins (Feb 7, 2007)

so sorry julia and dizzy one, take care    

J your are naughty but I'm too scared to do a pee stick or I would. 

JP78, have you done a test yet? I know what you mean with the JK show and all the young uns on without a care in the world for themselves or their babies!!!! makes you sick..

kizzymouse, how are you?

Hope everyone ok.

Lambkins xx


----------



## dani666 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey, yeah I got a BFP on day 7 after ET and have kept checking every 2 days since then!
My levels do seem pretty high compared to others I have seen, slightly worrying me but I am sure eveything is fine   

Sorry to hear of the BFNs on here, take care of yourselves x x x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

af is coming - another neg test today, no hope for tomorrow - af pains starting properly.

why didnt lil bean stay?


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Kizzymouse -     

I'm so sorry honey  xxxxx


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Kizzymouse..... I am so sorry babe   thinking of you... x

I am still waiting for some sort of sign ! i am testing on Thursday 14th and i have no symptoms still.... i have still had no implantation pain or bleed and i am really paranoid about that, this truly is the most stressful two weeks of my life... a quick question.... i am having my blood test on Thurs at 4pm, do they do any other kind of test ? and will i find out the result the same day ? i will be testing at home in the morning before my apointment anyway !

sending you all lots of love

Bell xx


----------



## lambkins (Feb 7, 2007)

kizzymouse it's not fair, I'm so sorry take care  

dani666, thats great news.

I've had cramps since day 1, boobs were only tender a couple of times but on sat night I could not touch them ouch!!!!! then they're not sore at all, who knows whats happening, just can't wait till thurs but so scared aswell.

Lambkins xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

trying to stay positive, i tested 3 days early bfn, can i just say this site has helped me so much the last few days, all my mates have squids and though they try their best they really have no idea. first time at ivf not testing again till due date!!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I know results can change, but not after full on af  

I'm okay - cant do anything about it, just have to think towards 3rd and final treatment


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

hi could u add me 2 testers please? test date 15th feb ivf
thanx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Kizzy* ~ so sad to see your news.....look after yourself and big hugs 

*Julia* ~ so sorry hun.....take care and hugs too 

*Dizzy* ~ how did you get on? ah hun just seen your post. So sorry 

*Jo* ~ sending many hugs to you too hun.....not fair 

*TLZ* (((hugs))) good luck for test day  

*Nic, Joolmills and Slycett* ~ welcome to the thread. Joolmills, there's a thread about the big 'O'....I'll dig it out for you 

*Hi Mel, Babycat, Vino, Kate, Lambkins and Bell* 

*J* ~ so many early testers!! Fingers crossed for you  

*Dani* ~ good luck  

Take care everyone, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## beverley99 (Oct 2, 2006)

BFN for me - Congrats to those who got their BFP this time..
Bev xx


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Bev - sorry to hear your bad news  
Today doesn't seem to have been a very good day for any of us, fingers crossed for some BFP's tomorrow.   

Thanks for the words of support - it does really help  

xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Bev 

It's been a terrible day 

Take care all xxx


----------



## sammiejr (Feb 4, 2008)

hi 
can you add me to the 2ww, test date 20th,,,cheers


Lambkinsw....i to have had no bleed (which not sure if still to early) had not much pain , only pain when i wake this thing in morning, which only last a short time,,, i have read so much on here about people having AF pains,,, feel like i am missing out on something   ... good luck for thursday    

sammiejr


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Link to thread about the big 'O' 

Orgasms in 2WW: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9452.0

Sammiejr ~ welcome hun.......I'll add you to the list. Good luck  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## seaweed (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey 
Guess I'm back...due to test AGAIN! on Feb 25th, hope this cycle doesnt turn out to be as outrageous as the previous one.
Totally fed up of Clomid  

seaweed


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Its all over for me  

Full on AF this morning - gutted  

A devestated TLZ xx


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

It is so sad to hear of the negatives. Lots of love to the girls who havent made it this time.

I am getting a bit freaked out now as I am testing on Friday which is 14 dpt of a 2 day old embryo from FET. No symptoms at all yet but sleeping like a log which is lovely.

Feeling very nervous too. Cant believe this is the last go with my own eggs. That is weird! fingers crossed, legs open as I say to my consultant  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

TLZ - I'm so sorry honey      xxx


Babycat - Love your fingers crossed legs open saying      I'm soooooo nervous too !!!!!!  We had days 6 blasts in on the 4th.  Would love to test early but i'm just too scared of a BFN, this way without knowing there's still hope   ?


Anyone fancing joing me in a group saying?  ready....1.....2.....3.....AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  

xx


----------



## Shirlex (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm usually on another link - but am currently on 2ww - due to test on Monday 18th - feeling really panicky - but trying not to let it take over & get negative- Had v. slight brownish spotting yesterday - made me feel positive (maybe implantation) This morning slightly more, colour more red this time - Please no!!! Just want to hold on as long as possible.
My heart goes out to all of you that have had BFN this time around. 
Shirley xx


----------



## jp78 (Feb 6, 2008)

Morning ladies,

thanks for all your nice messages yesterday. A definite   for me. I am still upset but more accepting of it today if that makes sense?? I can't do anything to change it just have to look forward and try and remain positive for our next go. We have 7 frosties so think will try FET next time will have to discuss with consultant. Anyone any idea how soon can have FET after BFN? And if 7 is enough to get good chance of Embryo's to transfer? 
In the meantime me & DH are going to have a   - take ourselves off somewhere hot for a well deserved break!

Big   to Dizzy One, Kizzy, TLZ, Bev & Slycett   - It wasn't out turn this time but it will be one day.   to you all for next TX.

Dani -   on your BFP. Good luck for scan on Friday keep us updated with how you get on. 

Jo xx


----------



## jp78 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good luck to everyone testing today *Gilly93, kerry1, Ju29, poppy888. *

Sending you lot's of  for lots of 

Jo xx


----------



## Joolsmills (Feb 10, 2008)

Just want to say sorry for everyone who got       All seems so unfair!  

Good luck to everyone else still to test    

And congrats to all who got      

LizzyB - thanks for big 'O' thread.  Feel better knowing someone had this in 2ww and got  

Im slowly going mad myself   Can't stand this!  Clinic told me to test on 25th which is 17 days after ET but there's no way Im waiting til then.  Would have AF before that anyway if  .  Have never gone past 13 days without    Has always started on day 13 after HCG injection.

Still a little bit of hope deep down.  Different to last cycle.  This time I feel well.  Only slight cramps now and then.  (.)(.) sore but nothing like last time.  Don't know if good or bad sign.  Trying not to analyse symptoms cause they are probably all down to Progesterone.  Anyway DH a gem.  He works offshore and has to go back to work next Tues night.  Marked on calander as day I officially go mad, become obsessive compulsive pee-on-stick-nicker-checker!!  

If I get to monday (day 14 post HCG) without   am going to test so DH will be here when we find out either way.  Anyone else testing that day?

Sending     to everyone


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Morning all

Not feeling so down today - yesterday seemed to be a lousy day all round, here's hoping for some good news today   

Trying to get some work done - but getting distracted every 5 minutes looking at this site!

No AF yet, and no real symptoms - but hey ho, sure she's on her way   

Jools - yes I'd test early in you position, better to do it whilst your DH is round - wishing you lots of luck     

Jo - I know what you mean, its so upsetting but you kinda realise it's a waste of energy to fight it when there's nothing you can do - here's hoping it's both of our turns next time . Have a great holiday - sounds like a wonderful idea.

Shirley - fingers crossed for you - stay positive and hang on in there until Monday    

Babycat - Not long to go - really hope you get good news    

Hi to everyone else as well and fingers crossed for all of those still waiting.  

xxxxx


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

Jo - I'm so sorry honey    I hope you achieve your dream someday real soon xxxxxx


----------



## bubu (Jun 10, 2007)

hi shirlex and everyone,

  i am testing on 18th as well shirlex...so far i havenot felt anything except 3days back when i had an O in my dream..i have not had any sort of spotting ..have i missed implantation? i am tense done know what to do? tense 

bubu


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies 

Am I in the wrong place to join you guys?  I had ET on Monday (11th) 2 embies 8 cells, good grade, I don't test until 28th though as my clinic is one of those   places that makes the 2ww more like a 3 ww!!!!

Em


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Everyone !!

Well, the wait is almost over for me, i am testing tomorrow at 4pm at my clinic.... i am going to do a home test in the morning though !  

Just one thing, Dr is testing 12 days after ET, i had 1 x 10 cell and 1 x 7 cell put back, does 12 days seem too soon to you ?

sending you all lots of love and  
Bell xxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Ladies

heres some cuddles for the BFN's     

Bell - Sounds fine to me - at the Lister we test 14 days after collection.

Em -   14 days is a long enough wait - good luck!!!

Bubu - You don't have to have spotting to have had implantation - the wait drives us mad doesnt it.  I had spotting last time yet when I was pregnant with twins had none  

Sorry i cant keep up with everyone on this thread. So hello to you all!

I really am low at the moment - I'm at that inbetween bit where I'm over egg collection but too early for pregnancy symptoms.

Oh and I have a cold!!! That won't effect my embies will it?

xxx


----------



## lambkins (Feb 7, 2007)

hi, so so unfair to the bpn's   feel as though there have been lots of negatives, take care    

goodluck to everyone testing soon and Hope for bfp's  

still no sign of the   hope she stays away   still crampy, I'm usually regular on the same date every month but I'm sure the hormones can make the   come late...have one pee stick in the house but I'm too scared to use it.

Lambkins xx


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi all,


i have just done an hpt and its a bfn day before official test day.   i am so upset.

bell


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Bell so sorry hun, I know how you feel but still test tomorrow sweetie - levels can change in a day 

You have no bleeding, the witch got me b4 test day 

good luck hun xx

And you lambkins xx


----------



## Donkey (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi girls
I hope you don't mind me joining, I'm normally on the cycle buddies board.
EC was 1st Feb and ET 4th and I test (blood test at HH) on Fri 15th (14 days after collection).

So today is 9dpt of 3 day embies and I have had a dull ache on and off all day.  Do you think it is all over and I shouls prepare for a bfn?

Good luck to everyone else testing soon  
Katharine


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello again everyone, hope you are all not going too gaga waiting! would have used one of the little yellow faces but cannot work out how to get them on screen! Well i am blonde!! Due to test on friday did one test late last nite which was neg (suprise) Still got cramps 2day but cant work out whether its my imagination or not. think i may do another test in morning if i can go all nite without having a wee! Can someone tell me what AF stands for please? am new to site (and blonde)


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hello blondie  

AF - Aunt Flo (period)

and to get a smiley in your text just click on it - in your text box it will come up with some weird symbols but when you post they will turn into the smiley that you clicked on

Good luck for testing - when did you have egg collection?

x


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

hi nic  
had 2 grade 1 embies trans on wed 30th jan one 4 cell 1 5 cell pains keep coming and going since yesterday pt neg about 6 last nit


----------



## london65 (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh dear, I apologise in advance my friends, but at 7 days post IUI I have given in and tested. Had a faint positive. Will that be my HCG shot that I had last Wednesday? I guess it is, but my sweet partner is going to look at the faint test now and although it may cause us massive disappointment, if it gives us some excitement, then it's OK!!
What do you think re the HCG shot? Tell me off. I deserve it....
Thanks in advance. Kate


----------



## mel_2 (Jan 19, 2008)

Dear  All

so sorry to hear about the BFN's    

shirlex - welcome to the board I hve been treated at the womens for this cycle  (2nd ivf)  1st was at murrayfield but they have been taken over by care manchester now  

KL  -  Best Wishes for Friday I hve had a dull ache all week testing sat 16th  14 days after et cant wait 2 test  

Nic  -  I hve a cold too it's all so draining just want 2 know now


bell26  -  best wishes for tomorrow    


everyone else good luck there's soo many of us now

mel xxxx


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello everyone,
I'd love to join you all!

I had 2 four cell grade one embies put back today, they're my beanie babies!! 

Test date is 28th Feb, how Im meant to hold out till then, I have no idea

Look forward to chatting to you all


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good luck Niamh   
I am testing 2moz 1 day early, if bfp will put in fellas val card, if bfn will pretend i never did it and test on friday!!
Please wish me luck


----------



## Dizzy one (Feb 8, 2008)

Slycett - wishing you all the luck in the world for tomorrow          

Let us know how you get on.

xxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*TLZ* ~ loads of hugs hun.....so sorry to see your news 

*Jo* ~  love and luck for those frosties xx

*Hi Seaweed* ~ welcome back hun......much luck for this cycle  

*Hi Shirlex, Bubu, Em, Katharine and Niamh* ~ welcome to the thread and loads of luck  

Oooh *Kate* ~ i think it's too early to be testing hun......give the HCG a little more time to leave your body. Fingers crossed though  

Good luck *Bell, Tracy, Lambkins and Slycett* ~ really hoping for good news tomorrow    

*Nic* ~ a cold won't do any harm hun.....just make you feel a bit poop 

Big hellos to everyone 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi all ,
I just want to wish you all  in your dreaded  and i hope it dont drive you all
MAD !!!   too much i am thinking of you all and my fingers are crossed for you all too 
         
I really hope that you will get that OMG   real soon keep us all posted 
love nicky  
    
   

TLZ- I am so sorry hun to hear your news


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Nicky ~ good luck for your appointment today hun   

Happy Valentines Day everyone.....hope your DHs are all lovely to you 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Slycett- hope it went well


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

to anyone who's testing today xxxxxxx

OMG OMG OMG OMG - I test tomorrow!!!!!!!  

[fly]      [/fly]








xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Slycett   How'd it go?

Vino Good luck for tomorrow    

Hello to all other 2ww nutters!!!

My embies are 9 days old today (hopefully) I feel no different - a few silly symptoms but thats probably the cyclogest playing tricks on me.  Anyone esle feeling any different - god I am so jealous of anyone having proper pregnancy symptoms.

Cold is feeling a bit better today - sneezing loads though - are you sure the sneezing won't be forcing the embryos out I know that a really daft question but I honestly think that everytime I sneeze.

Nic xx


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nic- I totally agree, I do it too, every time I sneeze (or do a number 2 for that matter, sorry tmi) I worry they are being forced out


----------



## hydee (Jan 18, 2008)

Dear Ladies,

A truly wonderful valentines gift for us today. I had my first scan after my positive pregnancy test 2 weeks ago. So pleased to know that its a viable pregnancy    
sooooooo relieved. I went with DH and we saw the first pic of our precious one, so little but beating so fast. We've had our first print out too.The moment our doctor said its viable and its in the right place, tears in my eyes just went. After 6 years of waiting finally im officially pregnant.This thread did helped me through the wait and got lots of information so im pleased that i have knew this site. 
I wish everybody the best and im sure your luck will come soon as in our 2nd try it did succeed.
Dont get disheartened if you fail as there must be a reason for that.

All the best everyone.....


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi

Hydee - that's great news so pleased for you, you must be on cloud 9!!!

Nic- everytime I cough I get scared, it's so silly sure there is no way it can effect them!!!  Just I tense my stomach that still aches from EC and then do a pathetic cough, which doesn't really clear my throat at all.  I don't have a cold, just you know when you need to clear your throat?

Why am I so tiered anyone know?  Is it just that I am bored of the 2ww and it's only day 4 since I had ET (Monday) of the 2 embies which were started on Friday does that make them 3 or 4 days old?  The due date calculator on this site said that I was 2 weeks and 3 days on the 11th Feb so guess I'm now 2 weeks and 6 days PUPO!!

Sending lots of   and   to you all whatever stage of the wait you are at.

TTFN
Em


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

I know theres a few testing tomorrow with me but i've forgotten who  I can only recall babycat......

So babycat & everyone else & me!!!        








babydust for us all
xxxx


----------



## bunnygirl38 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hello 2wwaiters,

I have been a bit awol because my PC's been up and down but I wanted to check in because I'm testing tomorrow! No symptoms really just little stabbing pains in ovaries and I've blown up like a balloon from the cyclogest. Also, things haven't really been _moving_ (if you get my meaning lol!) DOWN THERE so I've been necking Lactulose - nice!!!!

All the stuff about coughing etc. well I'm with you on that one. I have this unfortunate tendancy to do these enormous man-like sneezes - I can knock people sideways with them. Terrified that I'm going to "sneeze" the embies out so have taken to clutching a pillow to my stomach and bending double to try to subdue the Richter-like force!!!

But the main reason for this post is for you Hydee! I mean, wow! I thought from the Miracles update list that things hadn't gone to well? so this is truly wonderful, wonderful news. Many congrats. 

Bunnygirl x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Afternoon girls  

Can i join u please?? I'm now officially PUPO... had 2 expanding blats put back yeterday     So hopefully they will be implanting today     Is it o.k to not feel as bloated?? I aid b4 i tarted the 2ww i was gonna be relaxed about it ect BUT i feel i'm going to be driving myelf   very soon  

Sam xxx


----------



## lambkins (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm in total shock got   today, so so happy.

Done a test when we came back home just to be nosey and nothing happened, looked at the box and the pee stick was out of date.  

We're  

wishing all the future testers to a  

Lambkins xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello everyone, thanx 4 all ur help but i got a bfn this morning after going without a wee all nite, know its a day early but unless a miracle happens still expecting a bfn 2moz as well, feel so   . still at least we had a go. getting spliced in july so think we'll prob wait till after then for another go.
Best of luck and good wishes to everyone who's still gotta test, hope u all get bfp's


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Vino

all the best for tomorrow morning. I cant believe how quickly the time has gone, can you  Easiest one ever, I just wish we could do a fet again but thats not for us if this one doesnt work.  We have a plan b already set up as I have no symptoms at all. Felt a bit tired today and out of sorts but no real symptoms to report.  Not testing until lunch time though so I might not be on the board for a while. Expecting a negative as the odds are so against us but I just wasnt prepared to test early.  Better to do it tomorrow with a day off work.

Hope you have a good nights sleep. Fingers crossed darlin!!!!!


----------



## Shirlex (Feb 8, 2008)

Good luck everyone testing 2moro    
Mel_2, I'm usually in antoher thread - it's onder 'Counties' on main menu, then 'Merseyside' - I'm guessing most of us are attending the LWH. The girls are really supportive, although at different stages of treatment, That's is why i linked onto this thread - really helpful as we are all in the same place & time. It helps to know you'tr not the only one! 
When do you test? - I test on Monday   
Shirley x


----------



## Ju29 (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi

Sadly AF arrived yesterday. Was distraught    but today was a little better.  I knew that with only 1 frostie left the chances were slim but you can't help getting your hopes up.

I just have to be thankful that I am so lucky to have my little girl.

I wish everyone due to test   and  

Love

Ju

x


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies, 

Can I please join this thread. 
I had EC on Feb 4th and ET on 7th, one 7 cell and one four cell. 
DH and I have been really positive and he is sending positive    vibes to my tummy by rubbing it. I was worried a few days ago as I woke in the middle of the night with AF Cramps [but not as bad] and it really worried me. This was 7 days after fetilization. I have had a few twinges since but am still worried. I don't think I have any other symptoms of pregnancy. My test date is Feb23rd and it seems like such a long way a way.

Lisa x


----------



## *Vino* (Dec 31, 2007)

BFN for me, gutted     life has been so cruel to us xx


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Vino I am so sorry about your result. I am testing later today when DF is home. Take care and we will catch up soon on our next go. I dont expect mine to work either.

lots of love xxxxxx

p.s I suggest you get some wine in the fridge for tonight and send DH out for crisps and chocolate as that is what I will be doing xxx


----------



## Joolsmills (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi girls.  

Vino - so sorry   take care

There are so many on this thread I can't remember who's testing when.  So I'm really gutted for all who got a BFN and congratulations to all who got a     

I feel that   is on her way.  Have all the usual symptoms - cramps, loud gurgling from tummy, feeling of constant wetness down there, PMT, headache.  I just know that this is going to be a BFN for me.  Now feels the same as every other cycle.  Am absolutley gutted    Will be surprised if I even get to Tues without AF, and thats well before the test date I was given (25th Feb - had ET on 8th)  Trying to prepare myself for the aftermath  Sorry for being so negative.

Anyway        to all of you still PUPO!


----------



## coughsweet (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Lambkins       

That sounds so lovely Hydee   for the rest of your pregnancy

Lots of love to those for whom it was a BFN this time - and   for the future 

coughsweet x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Jools~ Chin up sweetie it's such early days!! I too am due to test on 25th and had 2 expanding blats put back on the 8th.... i've had wetnes down there today, backache, cramps ect..... are you on cyclogest?? Don't forget this will give you lots of AF type symptoms   Lots of PUPO thoughts for you          Hope it helps hunny  

Sam xxx


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Good Morning 

Can I join you guys?

I had ET yesterday for my 3 rd cycle. I had 2 grade 1, 8 cell embryo's put back and have 5 frosties this time.

I test on the 1st March, hope this is a lucky thread !!      

Sarah x x


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi all,


Well after 3 litres of pineapple juice, 65 brazil nuts and 13 litres of milk i got my AF today. so its a BFN for me. got to wait til next AF for FET. I feel emotionally drained and empty. 

love and luck to you all

bell


----------



## lambkins (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks coughsweet it's still sinking in, gona take it easy.

I'm so sorry for the BFN's, so so unfair, take care.

goodluck to everybody testing and hope for BFP's     keep the   away.


Lambkins xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Vino*  so very sorry hun.....not fair 

*Ju* ~ very sorry to see your news hun....take care 

*Bell* ~ many hugs for you too....be kind to yourself 

*Slycett*  any news today?

*Hi Sam* ~ welcome to the thread, fab to have you here and PUPO.....loads of luck hun  

*Lisa* ~ welcome to you too....don't worry about those cramps, they don't mean bad news at all 

*Hi Sarah* ~ you're our first March tester this year! Lots of luck  

*Jools* ~ there's a list on page one if this thread.....tells you when everyone is testing. Sending hugs and positive vibes  

*Hydee* ~ well done hun. I'll leave you the link for the Tri Boards now: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=173.0

Good luck to everyone testing today.....there's a few of you and i wish you all the luck ion the world       

Much love, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## babycat (Oct 6, 2006)

Well, as expected its a BFN for us too. We are taking a few months out and then going off to Alicante for donor eggs. Will see you all here in a few months.

take care and lots of love

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi,

WOndered if I can join you.

I had nat FET of one 6 cell precious embie on 5/2. Im due to test on Tues 19. Hoping you lovely ladies can stop me being carted off by the men in white coats    I think Ive officially lost the plot! I cant think of anything else other than Mr Frosty.
Got a question for you now..have any of you had copious amounts of CM/ (sorry - tmi! ) Keep thinking the witch has arrived and knicker checking is keeping me constantly busy in this 2ww!!

Babycat, Vino, Ju, Bell, Slycett - so sorry to read your news. take care of yourselves.

Sending lots of sticky orange vibes to all the other girls waiting   

Lol

Mae.x


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Mae - Im testing on the 19th too (I did a sneaky test today    bfn of course) 2ww i obviously driving you as mad as it is me - its a killer isn't it.

Baby cat   so sorry

Slycett - where you gone?   Hope your ok

Bell and everyone else who has got bfn's  

I have a good sign - tiredness! In my previous two pregnancies that was my first and biggest symptom.  I hope it means good things this time   

x


----------



## Portia22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi 

After lengthy lurking I hope it's ok for me to join in for some 2WW support. 

I had 2 eight cell embies transferred by Mr T himself at ARGC yesterday. My first cycle with them. My fourth ICSI - 3 BFN's so far - so i'm less than optimistic.

I've done the full immune thing this time so i'm hoping that'll make some difference....

Would love to see out my time until 26 Feb (test date) with all of you. Is anyone else an ARGC girlie?

PPx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi nic, lizzy b and everyone else!
Got bfn this morning again im afraid :'Bit of a weird one and would appreciate some comments or advice but after bfn yesterday me and fella had a bit of a errr sexy cuddle.  There was a bit of blood after but nothing since and still nothing at all.  Any ideas anyone?  Nic keeping my fingers crossed for you girl


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi ladies can I join the madness?

IVF first scan was thurs day 8 shows 8 follies back tomorrow for another and a blood. Me endo is 12.7 which is hopefully good.

How is everyone holding up?

Whippet x


----------



## london65 (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, I have another BFN today and all my sore breast symptoms have suddenly gone, as well as the acute bloatedness. BBT is still the same, but no implantation dips or exciting rises. So I dont think the IUI has worked tis month. The boobs were soooo sore that I was really hopeful, but I think it might just have been a chemical pregnancy.


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

London65 -  so sorry Hun

Slycett -   so sorry. I have no answer to your spotting 'thing' either.  

Portia and whippet - welcome to this madness   

Hi to everyone else.

Feeling really low today as feel so premenstrual. Just want to curl up and have a good cry under a rock!! 

Sorry for short post,

Hope all you lovely ladies have a good and sane weekend,      

LOl

MAe.x


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I'm rwally worries as I think AF is on her way!!  

This is my ninth day after ET, went to the loo this morning and a very light mucusy bleed. Sorry for all the details but I have to tell someone.  Hubby doesn't really understand and said 'it could be due to something else as you are stressed, the glass is still half full'.

I feel completely gutted and I don't know what to do with myself.  I've been so careful since ET, no lifting or energetic housework and I've been off work.

I'll still have to wait untill next Saturday to do the HPT. 


Sorry for the rant

Lisa xx

P.S  Good luck to everyone testing


----------



## hopefulinjersey (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi All

It's all over for me, AF started on Wednesday.  Feel a bit low but will be back here in 2 weeks as have started a new IUI cycle already.

Congrats to all who've got a BFP, hugs to those with a BFN and lots of   to all who ar waiting for their test day!

love

J x


----------



## Joolsmills (Feb 10, 2008)

Samonthemoon - I'm on the Crinone Gel not the Cyclogest.  Don't know if that makes a difference.  Wonder if the side effects are just the same.  If I think about it Ive had wetness since I started using it which was EC day, but I think because its nearly test day I'm more paranoid about it.    I can't stop nicker checking!  I felt a bit sick this morning but think it was because I lay in bed too long.  Just wish I knew!!  I analyse every twinge, noise, sensation    

Mae1 - As you may have just read, Ive had a lot of CM as well. Not so much mucous but more wetness (TMI).  Hopefully its the Progesterone support and nothing else!  Did you say you had some slight blood, Sorry if you didn't, but that could be a sign of implantation.  Not everyone gets it but it is quite common.  Try not to dwell on it.      

to all who got        

to all of you still waiting to test     

to all who got bad news


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

he heeee listen to us:

Just been for my first mooch in to town since ET, we had a full on mcdonalds lunch- bigmac, fries, and 2 cheeseburgers    WHAT A  FAT PIG I AM, followed by a massive hot chocolate with cream at Thorntons. 

The best bit was going to debenhams to have "a quick look" at the baby department, he heeee we've got the beanie babies wardrobe all picked out for the first 4 years of their lives   

Come on beanies Implant!!!


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

hello, please may i join you? i had my ET yesterday at wessex in southampton test date 29th!!!!!!

 to everyone waiting and some sticky glue    

annie n


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

J - so sorry Hun  Fingers crossed for you that March WILL be your month   

Lisa - Dont give up. What you described sounds to me like it could well be implantation bleeding.  Not long now til test day 

Niamh - OMG -I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed a Thorntons hot choccy with cream NOW!!!   

Joolsmills - Ive still got heaps of 'wet cm' (sorry tmi!) but Im on a totally natural cycle, no pessaries or drugs involved.

OMG - today my cramps and CM are soooooooo much worse. I just want to curl into a ball and hold my tum . So sore!

Hope all you ladies are enjoying the sunshine. I live in the depths of Cornwall and its just gorgeous here today 

Take care and wishing you all loads of love and luck          

Mae


----------



## mel_2 (Jan 19, 2008)

dear all

tested today 14 days after et and got a *BFP * was soo convinced it hadn't worked still cant believe it. I had AF pains for the last week and a brown discharge on day 9/10. I'm 39 and \dh 40 this was our 2nd and last attempt at IVF to get a sibling for our DD sooo made up

hugs to everyone who didn't get a BFP this time.

my tip - eat curly kale

melxxx


----------



## Portia22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Congrats Mel!! How exciting! You're the second person with a BFP who's mentioned kale. I hate it - too chewy - but to get a BFP i'd probably eat live spiders, if that was recommended! 

Lisa - I agree with Mae. The blood could be implantation perhaps?...

Thanks Mae for your welcome. Sorry you're not feeling great. It was gorgeous here all day in London. I moved from bed to sofa where it was sunnier. Bliss. 

Joolsmills - your trip sounds yummy. I bought DH some Thorntons chocs for Valentine's so i'm enjoying them from the comfort of my sofa!

Did anyone use gestone on their wait? I'm using if for the first time. Have used cyclogest in past and had major side effects (sore boobs etc). This time on gestone....almost nothing. I'm worried maybe we're injecting it wrong. DH is injecting it into my bottom muscle and it's all going in. Maybe I just should be grateful i'm still comfortable and perhaps the effects will build up.

A hug to all those with BFN's. I've (too much) experience of how that feels xx


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Guys

Good evening, how's life.

Don't know if I've been overdoing it but had quite a few tight pains today, up under my ribs around belly button and very low down in towards bottom of stomach.  Don't think they are AF pains, and I should take my own advice and try not to analyse every little twinge but I am a natural born worry pot!!!

Mel and Lambkins - Congratulations on your BFP's that is great news!!!!!!  

Slycett, Babycat, Vino, Ju, Bell, and J - So sorry to hear about your BFN's    

Vino - Sending you lots of   for your 2 frosties when you try again

Shirly -   for Monday

Ju -   I know you have DD but would have been so nice to have a brother or sister 

Bell -   for FET in March

Nic - Step away from the pee sticks    It's not over until official test day!!!  

Lisa - As said above I'm getting all sorts of pains.  Maybe your little bleed was implantation, it sounds about the right timing.   for 23rd Feb, it will soon be here

Jools and London65 -   It's not over until the Fat lady sings!  

SOTM - Do you really think it's the progesterone making all these pains?  I am on 6 Utrogestan tablets vaginally that's 600mg of progesterone.

Sarah and PP - Hi to you both I too have 2 embies 8 cells on board, I test on 28th so we are all close in test dates  

Mae - As some of the others have said there seems to be increase in CM I think it's due to the progesterone and some of it is the pessaries bits that not been absorbed comming out.

J -   for your next IUI you seem to have a good attitude to get you through this roller coaster of tx

Annien - Hi to you too and a big   and sticky vibes, you test day after me, here's hoping the leap year is your miracle!


Hope you're all enjoying the weekend.

TTFN
Em


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi all ,
Just wanted to wish you all  in your  and hope that you will all get that 
OMG   real soon      

I am so sorry   to hear of those that got a  i am thinking of you all here's sending you
All a HUGE cyberhug  
Take care love to you all nicky xxxx


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Girls,

Thanks everyone for your support, it means a lot to me.  Didn't have any more bleeding yesterday but had some this morning when I went to the loo.  This time the bleed was a more true red.  I'm still keeping fingers crossed!!!!     praying and hoping that it is an implantation bleed!! 

Congratulations to those who tested , I am so thrilled for you and good luck to those who are waiting to test. 

Lisa xx


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Eeeeep 11 days till I can test. I put our dates in the ff due date calculator the other day and it said the standard pg test day would be 2 days before my official test date hmmmm  

Had a few little period like pains down low yesterday, come on beanies please stay with me I love you to the moon and back


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

EM~ Yep def think the progesterone is a bugger for pains..... i told myself b4 my embies went back in that i was going to stay cool & relaxed this 2ww because i had pains b4 they even went back in..... OBVIOUSLLY that went out the window     but i know when i'm thinking rationally that it's the progesterone   I'm on 2x 400mg cyclogest daily  

Lisa~ A friend on another thread had some bleeding and got her BFP this week! It sounds about right to me hun    

Well i'm holding onto the fact that as i had to D/R for longer, in a normal cycle i would of been due AF on the 12th feb and i have no sign of anything so i'm taking it as a good sign       

Good luck to all those waiting      

Sam xxx


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Thx SOTM you are helping my   mind get it's act togetherand believe in the   that it's the drugs, according to the calculator on ff site my LMP date would have been 25th Jan if wasn't for the D/R so that makes me day 24 in cycle today, so if don't get any AF signs by mid week next week I will be even more   despite having to wait until Thur 28th to test!!!!!

Niamh, the ff calculator says first HPT test for me should be 23rd Feb, I have to wait another 5 days!!!!! 

Lisa,   really hope it's a good sign of implantation bleed for you, as others have said you could still go on to get a BFP after a bleed. Try stay  

TTFN
Em


----------



## shill (Jul 30, 2007)

Would it be alright if I joined you ladies?

I had two frosties put back on Tuesday and my test date is 26th Feb.  Managed to stay fairly calm so far but I can feel the tension rising and the madness beginning    God, this bit's hard innit 

Shill x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Shill~ hi hunny   Apparentlly you'll feel a lot better once you've had ur mid 2ww panic   Guess it's a little like a midlife crisis!! Hoping mine is over now   

Where is this test calculator you girls r on about?

Sam xxx


----------



## Portia22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome Shill. We're test date buddies. Good luck with your frosties!

I hit my first 2WW meltdown today when the clinic rang to say that the two embies i'd left behind weren't good enough to freeze. One, a five cell, never really got past that stage. The other got to blast but they're strict on what they freeze so they decided it had to go.

Makes me feel so low. If those two weren't good enough, how are the two inside me any different?! Going to make the nightly gestone jab a little less easy to bear tonight!

I've had a little cry and, as there are 10 days to go, i'll just have to get on with it. I HATE this 2WW!!!

PPx


----------



## shill (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey Sam  fancy seeing you over here   It's funny, I thought I was doing so well and then today I've just had a real negative "it hasn't worked" feeling, I think mainly because I haven't got any symptoms - even though in my rational state I know it's far too early.  I'm trying desperately to stay positive but this bit is definitely the toughest bit of the lot!  Glad you're feeling better though   What's a test calculator?

PP - yay test buddies    Sorry to read about your two embies, it really is a cruel old business isn't it    Try to stay positive though, it only takes one.  Sending some  your way xx

Thanks for the welcome ladies, hopefully we can go quietly   together!

Shill xx


----------



## bubu (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Portia,

  Dont worry..i also didnt get any of my embies frozen and my test date is tomorrow.Very scared :-(
Please pray for me.


bubu.


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi ladies.

2 days till official test day for me......I have been so tired which is a really good sign for me.  Having an hours nap each afternoon since day 10.  Boobs also getting bigger (hooray  )

Bubu/Portia I had 4 embies (2 blasts transferred) the remaining 2 werent good enough to freeze - not sure I would have frozen 2 anyway    Portia those two they put back in you are in the best place to progress.  I had a little panic when the ebryologist said not good enough to freeze and she told me off!! She said I had the better ones put back and embies are more likely to progress inside the womb than in a dish  

Good luck for testing tomorrow Bubu  

Shill - I could have written your post.  I had days of negativeness.  Its horrid isn't it.

Lisa in my last pregnancy I had a bleed towards end of 2ww - was part brown and part red and I got a BFP - although its scary it can be a positive thing  

Good luck to anyone testing tomorrow

Nic xx


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hello ladies,
Im getting a bit worried now, I totally understand what people mean when they say they are scared about official test day. I know Ive got a whole 10 days left till I can test. (Hell have I only done 5  ) but Im swining from excited and pooping myself. 

Had a bit of tummy pains last night and sore boobs, thats about it. Im drinking my pineapple juice religiously but other than that, I hate being completely powerless. Also its so sh1t that I have another week and a half to go  

Come on beanies mummy and daddy cant wait to meet you


----------



## ClaireL65 (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi all

can I join you?

had my ET yesterday and now have 3 embies in there (well, I hope they are still there)

I test on the 2nd March (Mother's Day!!!)

Fingers and everything crossed for everyone

Claire xx


----------



## Portia22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you so much, Ladies for your support. 

Feeling a little better today. The sunshine really helps. Is anyone else off work for their 2WW? I have quite a physical job, so I decided it was best to stay at home for most of my wait. Not sure how much difference this all makes, but don't want to regret anything. 

Bubu - hope it's good news today. 

Nic - thanks for your words of wisdom. Hoping your tiredness means good news.

Niamh - welcome and hope your test date is a fantastic omen!

Shill - hope you're a little better today? I keep reading about pineapple juice - what's that meant to do??!

Enjoy the sunshine all you ladies in waiting! xx


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hmm quick question ladies......

Does increased CM mean anything?


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

It can be a positive sign sweetie     

Sam xxx


----------



## shill (Jul 30, 2007)

Afternoon all 

Niamh - As Sam says, I'd take it as a good sign  

Portia - Glad you're feeling a little better.  You're right, the sunshine does make a BIG difference.  I'm off the whole of the 2WW.  I'm lucky enough to work for a really understanding company who insisted I took the whole time off to relax.  Who am I to argue    As for the pineapple juice, it's all about Selenium which helps improve the womb lining.  Brazil nuts are high in it, pineaple juice has some of it but not a lot, but personally I take it as a supplement.

Claire - Good luck with your 3 little embies and oh what a test day!!   for you    

Hello to everyone else, I hope everyone's well and not going too   ?

Today I'm feeling much better.  Had a bit of a blip yesterday and felt convinced it hadn't worked.  Today I'm feeling much more "it is what it is" and there's nothing I can do now to influence the outcome.  Feel nice and calm.

Anyway, bye for now.

Shill


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ooooh good good!! That's been a nice pick me up. Been feeling quite negative today and convinced Im not even going to get to test date and Im going to bleed early.....

Come on beanies mummy loves you and is dying with the anticipation


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Welcome Shill and Claire to the   of the 2ww!!!

I had no frosties first time round, but have 7 this time (3 of borderline quality).  But lets stay   that we won't be needing them anyway!!!  However if I have another boy I may be tempted as would really like a little girl!!!

Been to work today, but as was training day been okay.  Only doing few hours tomorrow too, so be ready for a rest again tomorrow afternoon.  It was weird after a week off, think I could get used to being a lady of leisure!!!  Shame that full-time it wouldn't pay too good eh?

Hope you're all holding up,     for any testers this week!  Everything crossed for you and lots of prayers!

TTFN
Em


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi there.....really sorry i haven't been around the last few days.

*Babycat, Slycett, Kate and J* ~ just so very sorry, there's been too many BFNs this month 

*Mae* ~ welcome to the thread and good luck for tomorrow  

*Hi Portia, Whippet, Annie and Claire* ~ welcome to the thread, you'll find the list on page one. Good luck  

*Sam* the calculator is here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_ivfcalculate

*Nic, Shirlex and Bubu* ~    for tomorrow.

*Mel* ~ congratulations hun 

Take care all, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Lili Bee (Aug 28, 2007)

Just wanted to let you know I ahve a BFP at last! 
Good luk to everyone
LILI x


----------



## Portia22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Shill for the pineapple info. I'm eating Brazil nuts by the cartload so I hope i'm getting all my Selenium there. I do love pineapple so perhaps i'll add that too! Less fattening.

Many congrats Lili - fantastic news!!

Hi Lizzy - thanks for adding me to the list.

A hug to those of you with BFN's. I really feel for you. This time next week will be the night before I can test....eeeeek!

Em - thanks for the heads up. My work is quite physical - lots of standing up and carrying - so i've decided to cancel it until next week. I'll do desk stuff and admin at home until then - and until I go mad with waiting!!

As i'm quite new to FF, i'm not sure of the etiquette and if i'm meant to keep up with everyone, every post... I hope i'm getting it right!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Portia....you're doing just fine hun, don't feel you have to keep up with everyone because it can get really busy and it's hard to keep up with everyone's news.

And if you need to have a 'me' post that's fine too 

Hope that makes sense....I'm not quite altogether at the moment 

Congratulations Lili........wonderful news 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Lili Bee congrat honey  

Portia I know what you mean about pineapple juice, brazil nuts and my clinic have me on 2 litres milk 2litres water minimum for mu follie development anyway for me its EC on wed did trigger this evening.

Here goes round 1 IVF for me and DH

Whippet x


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

How are you all?  Welcome to the new ladies on 2ww, I have found this site marvelous.

I haven't written in a day or to as I have felt rather negative.  I'm still bleeding but not very much, which is a  .  Yesterday was my first day back in work since before EC. I spoke to the hospital and the lovely nurse there told me that I must come home and totally rest this week!!!  So I was in work for a total of 1hour 10mins!!!  I feel more   since speaking to her yesterday and she has told me to bring my hpt forward and do it on Thursday and on Saturday as normal. I must say I am going 'do-lally-tap' .

A big   for those who have had a   and lots of      for those who are waiting to test.

Thanks Mae1, golden & Portia22 for your support, it's much appreciated.

Lisa x


----------



## ClaireL65 (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi all

what is the advice on having a bath during your 2ww and early pregnancy? I'd like nothing more than a nice relaxing bath as opposed to a shower, but seem to think I was advised to avoid last time. 

And how about sex? My poor hubby is imagining months and months of nothing!!!

Not that I feel like it at the moment, so soon after EC and ET!!

Cxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Ladies - I got a BFP this morning!!!!!!!!!

First scan on 6 March - hope to see all of you over on the waiting for 1st scan thread   

Claire - I think baths are ok but not hot ones.  Personally I wouldn't risk it and would stick with the showers but easy for me to say as I always have showers and never baths  
Now as for sex I'd say go for it I did in my forst 2ww's and got BFPs and my clinic said its fine to carry on as normal - No swinging from the chandeliers now though  

Lisa - Hope you are following doctors orders! Feet up !!!!

Portia - Hi - its impossible to keep up with everyone (well I think it is) dont worry yourself about it. Good Luck  

Lili   

Can't keep up anymore!! So good luck to all due to test - will be keeping my eye on you all  

Nic xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ClaireL65 (Jul 20, 2007)

Congrats Nic - fantastic news!!!! You must be very excited!!  

And thanks for your thoughts on baths and sex!!

I think I'll avoid the baths, but not sure how long I can avoid the sex!!!!!!!  

Good luck

Cxxx


----------



## Portia22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Yay!!! Well done Nic   Fantastic news!!

Claire - i'd agree with Nic on the baths. I'm sticking to showers. Re: sex - I thought the general advice is not to...BUT...if its done Nic no harm then perhaps i'd better grab my man! Think he'd be too scared to touch me anyway at this point of proceedings!!

I hope you're resting up now Lisa!!

Good luck with EC, Whippet. I was also on 2 litres and milk (skimmed of course!) AND a minimum of 3 litres of water! I was literally SLOSHING around in it! My clinic still recommend 0.5 - 1 litre of milk a day plus 3 litres of water. They want to wash out the drugs from out bodies and, I suppose make sure the embies are well hydrated...

A huge hug to those with recent BFN's.  

Portia x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Nic~ CONGRATULATIONS  Fantastic news.... i will be joining you very shortlly  

Claire~ Yep i'd say Nope to the baths and we were also told by clinic that NO SEX too.... because they clear away ur mucas plug when they put the embies back so ur suseptable to infection   Up to you though babe  

Sam xxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Sam of course you will be with two lovely blasts on board like you have!!!!! I had two blasts transferred - wonder if they both stuck?

Strange how some clinics say yes to sex and some say no - I didn't during this 2ww but did in the previous 2 and got a BFP in all of them   I'd say go with your own instincts.....

Portia - you have a good night tonight  

Just woke up from my afternoon nap - hard life ay!

Right must do some work now  

Nic xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Nic~ Not long till you'll know if they both stuck!!! My ticker says i've got 6 days to go till test day BUT i tested neg 2 & 3 days ago as have been testing to see when trigger comes out of system   So may test tomorrow as Pumpkin & Boo will be 12 days old so technically only 12DPO and 2 days early..... 18 days for the clinic test is just stupid!!!   

Sam xxx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Nic fantastic news on your  

Portia cant believe the huge volume of fluids continue after my EC tomorrow cant pass a toilet at the moment ha  

Claire we have been advised no baths or sex sorry feel like the bearer of bad news  

LJE go rest and as my boss has advised me(she used to be a family planning nurse) nothing heavier than a coffee cup - decf of course       

Big hug to all those who have tested neg. hang in there your time will come be positive.

As for me shipping my 15 year old out to my sister-in-laws tonight telling him we both night shift. We have such an early start for ec and wouldnt be back for the school run and needless to say he dont know what we up to but would love a brother or sister. Little does he know how hard we been trying.

Take care all

Whippet x


----------



## ClaireL65 (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi again Nic

I see you are a fellow Clexane jabber - how are you getting on with it?

I am finding it really hard. Before starting on Clexane three days ago, I was also finding it really hard to do the Menopur jabs and the trigger injection - far worse than last year.

I am freaking out every evening, and can;t bear it. Just found out that if I get a BFP, the Clexane jabs will continue for another 10 to 12 weeks. OMG.

Any tips or advice?

Cxxx


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

HIYA ALL!

Well its good and bad news for us.  Bad first.....chesterfield lost all our bloods so got to have them done in march but good news is we are starting icsi in late april. possibly ealy May!!!! long wait i know but we're being positive!!!!
wahooooooooooooooooooooooooo

hows everyone

xxxx
angie


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Claire - I think the clexane needles are bigger than the menopur ones.  I'm ok doing it although sometimes it takes a few attempts to jab it in.  My belly is SO bruised - big purple and yellow ones    Hopefully all be worth it though  

Sam   Why such a long time till testing.....I couldn'thold out that long - you know the trigger shot is gone now so get testing   I tested 12 dpo and got a bfp just kept it quiet till today - don't know why really think I just wanted to be double sure.
On my 1st IVF I tested 12dpo and got a BFP with twins.  Ooh gonna keep my eye out for your BFP!!!

Whippet - good luck for EC tomorrow    

xx


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya All

Hurray!!!!!  Congrats to Nic and Lili on your BFP's that is great news!!!!!!!

Lisa -   for your hpt on Thur hun  

C - I am sure you can have a bath just make sure it's at body temp and not too hot, hot baths are bad.  I don't think there is any infection risk this long after ET, maybe first few days after EC but, if you can stick to showers then it will stop you worrying!!!

Big   to all you ladies in waiting!!!  This 2ww is   isn't it.  

I have been thinking lots about having twins and what we will do, what stuff we will need to get etc..  I am getting quite excited!!!!  Am getting our house valued tomorrow, as I have been wanting to move for a few years but never find the right house to move to, there is one have my eye on, will be ringing tomorrow to see if can go view at weekend, but DH needs bit convincing on the house as thinks not enough parking and it's opposite an entrance road to another few houses (about 6).  Would be just the right size though for me, DH and the twins!!!!  And one of my best friends and my DS's best friend would be right next door!!!!

Off to watch Hotel Babylon now.

Nightie Nightie
Em


----------



## Portia22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi all

Not SUCH a great morning for me. Major cramping that's making me feel sick!    I'm still trying to be positive, but feeling a little "here we go again" - just like the first few goes. Never mind - not a lot I can do at this stage! Just trying to stay positive  

Claire - i'm also on Clexane (and Gestone) and i find it a real bummer to get in.  I was fine with the Menopur and Puregon needles, they're thin, but the Clexane one is a BIG Mama. I have to really stab to get it in and i've loads of bruises and puncture marks on my flabby belly! It's gorgeous! I read that you should pinch the skin up to get the needle in, inject, pull out and then don't touch the area at all. Meant to sting less.  

The Gestone's the really nasty one. The needle's at least 2 inches long (a girl 2 inches!) and Mr Portia has to inject it into my bottom muscle each night! We've found something called EMLA cream which is an anaesthetic you put on an hour before you jab and it numbs the area. It's fantastic!

Hope you've a whole box of eggs Whippet and I hope you get a   Sam.

Does anyone know how long after trigger the HCG is out of your system?

Pxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Well ladies 12dpo....  Got a neg 2 days ago so tested again today..... and were PREGNANT!!!! WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 

Am over the moon and can't believe how blessed we are    Seeing that fantastic word on the pregnancy test has made all the heartache of the past worth it      

Sam xxx


----------



## ClaireL65 (Jul 20, 2007)

Sam, that's BRILLIANT BRILLIANT news - yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!  

You must be over the moon  

Look after yourself

Cxx


----------



## Portia22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Fantastic news Sam!!!!  

Many congratulations!!  

xxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Sam         

Well done to you and DH!!!

Nic x


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Sam,

Congratulations to you and your DH, you must be overjoyed   

My test date is now tomorrow but I think the   is truly on her way.  More bleeding today, not spotting!!!  I'm feeling very emotional and devastated. I can't beleive how much I have slept over the past few days. I think I must be emotionally drained.

Good luck to all testing, lets hope and pray for a  

Lisa xx


----------



## partyqueen (Mar 6, 2007)

Well done Sam and Nic on your recent    

Many congratulations.


----------



## shill (Jul 30, 2007)

Sam - have already said this but HUGE HUGE congratulations to you and your DH     you must be on  

Lisa - Praying you still get your BFP      

Portia - Hope you're feeling a little better hunny    and sending LOTS of   your way.  Not sure about the hcg shot I'm afraid but I would guess at around 7 days to be sure?

Nic - we didn't really get to speak much but congrats on your BFP too  

Sorry no more personals, it's quite difficult to keep up with everyone  

No news from me really. 6 more sleeps until official test day.  Swinging wildly between being positive and sure it'll work to being convinced it hasn't worked.  Had a little cry this morning because of the latter.  This 2WW is such a cruel business. 

Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned.  Hope you're all well and not going too  

Shill


----------



## Portia22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hang on in there Lisa.  

Bleeding may STILL not be the end. 

Fingers crossed for you  

Px


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Ladies, can I join you please?

I ahve just had 2 liitle embies popped back in at the wessex, one 4 cell and one 2 cell, both graded as good.

This is my 2nd icsi, last one was in Oct/nov, which was sadly a BFN, with 2 x 2 cell, so better this time.

Emma


----------



## earthspirit77 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi 

Can I be added to the list please..?
Undergoing IUI and due to test on the 27th feb


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Just wanted to know if i can join you all. Im currently on Tamoxifen (replacement for Clomid)

AF Due OR BFP on the 29th February.

I have to test even if i get my AF because Tamoxifen is lethal in Pregnancy.


----------



## Joolsmills (Feb 10, 2008)

Sam and Nic - Congratulations on your       

Not been posting for a few days as feeling really down.    Had decided to test yesterday as   should have been here according to all my other tx cycles (all 10 of them).  Clinic gave me 25th as test date, which is 17 days after ET. So Im now on day 14 post EC, and so far have had 2 x   on Mon and today.  AF symptoms for about 4-5 days now.  Boobs now only very slightly uncomfortable.  Finished my Crinone gel as my clinic only give you 13 days worth, so last one was on Monday night.  Just wish AF would come and I can try and get over this.  Husband away back to work today for 2 weeks.  Spose am just feeling sorry for myself.  Sorry such a negative post but I just feel like giving it all up cause it's never going to happen for us.

Anyway, anyone still to test ignore me, am hopeless pessimist   

        to everyone.  

Can't post personals as too many!


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Aww jools im sooo sorry


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

So very sorry jools hunny     Best to wait it out though as i know so many women who haven't had a positive till a few days past AF being due       

Sam xxx


----------



## sammiejr (Feb 4, 2008)

hi jools

sorry to hear about your  ,
i also tested monday which i know i shouldnt of done and got   , my test date was today and again also got a  now have to wait for AF to arrive, but got no pains at mo, 
i was been sick over the pass couple of days phoned my clinic and they told me to test again if AF dosnt arrive, which should take 4 - 5 days, from taking crinone.


----------



## Joolsmills (Feb 10, 2008)

Sammiejr - sorry for you too hun     Its not fair is it!  As if its not bad enough to get a   you have to wait for days til AF arrives!  Makes you  .  My last IVF I was still on the Crinone when AF arrived.  Its so confusing for me not to have  .  Usually arrives before I can get a chance to test.  Spose every tx cycle is different.  

Take care of yourselves    

Jools X


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Jools and Sammy sorry guys dont know what to say other than thinking about you   

Hope everyone is doing ok we only managed 4 at ec today so fingers and everything else crossed that some fertilise.

Whippet x


----------



## Portia22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Jools and Sammiejr - i'm so sorry. I've never got to test as  that evil cow  always arrives before my test date. It stinks whichever way it happens. It WILL happen for you. Be nice to yourselves - lots of treats. I go mad on ice cream, coffee and alcohol after a BFN.

Whippet - 4's ok. Hopefully they'll be nice and concentrated with good stuff and all fertilise.

Welcome earthspirit, angel and em. Nice to be waiting with you!

I've had my cramps pretty much all day but not much else. Still days to go, so who knows... 

Px


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi ladies,

My 2ww is now over, as I thought    .  The  came last night and my stomach cramps were terrible.  Did the test this morning and I feel as if I am grieving for my two litle embryos. Even dreamt about them last night!!!!  

We will have another go when it's our turn on the NHS, approx May.
I need to lose some weight by then to get my BMI down. Here I come WW!!

It's been good posting on here and thank you everyone for your kind words of encouragement.

Wishing all testing     and if you are in the same boat as me a great big    


Lisa xx


----------



## Portia22 (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm sorry Lisa. A big   to you. 

Good luck with your NHS cycle. I've one coming up too. I've waited over 2 years for it! I hope it's the one for you. 

Px


----------



## ClaireL65 (Jul 20, 2007)

So sorry to hear your sad news, Lisa   

You take care of yourself and very best of luck for the future

Cx


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

LJE sorry honey  

My call came in looks like zero fertilised they will keep them warm till tomorrow in case fertilised early but said highly unlikey and therefore for it to happen to all 4 even more unlikely. Said doesnt know what hapeened egg and sperm look good just didnt happen.

Whippet x


----------



## ClaireL65 (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh Whippet, I'm so sorry to hear that  

You never know tho - if they are keeping them until tomorrow, there must still be a chance.......... 

Hang on in there hun

Cx


----------



## Portia22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh Whippet i'm SO very sorry.  

This whole business is a mystery even to the Dr's so maybe, just maybe, something will happen still. 

I'm thinking of you and sending you a big  

Portia x


----------



## shill (Jul 30, 2007)

Sorry no time for lots of personals as I'm off out in a mo, I just wanted to say....

Lisa - so sorry hunny.  It's so difficult to say the right thing at times like this, but I hope you're o.k.   

Whippet - so sorry to read your news too.  What a shocker for you.  Have everything crossed for the next 24 hours 

Thinking of you both  

Shill x


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Aww whippet hunny I'm so sorry I didnt see your news on scottish girls, big hugs hunny


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Ladies, just started my TWW yesterday as i had ET with 2 Embs transferred. At home trying to relax but difficult even though it is 2nd time around!!

Just wanted to chat to others ina similar situation.

Thanks and good luck everyone!!

Floss


----------



## letitbe (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi can I be added to the list too please, I test on the March 4th. 2nd cycle of IUI. Thank you, I am new to all this so wasn't sure how I get on the list !! I didn't get on last month so would love to this time. Thank you.


----------



## ClaireL65 (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi Floss and Letitbe

Welcome and good luck!!

Claire x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Lisa* ~ really sorry to see your news....take care of yourself and many hugs. Hun, if you want some support while trying to lose weight we have a Belly Buddies board. You will have to ask for access so I'll leave you the link for where to ask if you want too 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=54750.0

*Jools* ~ i'm sorry you got a BFN hun.......will you be testing again?

*Sammie* ~  Many hugs for you too xx

*Whippet* ~ Oh, i'm sorry to see you news.......really hope tomorrow brings better news  

*Emma* ~ hi there......welcome to the thread, what day do you test hun?

*Hi Earthspirit, Letitbe and Floss* ~ welcome to you all and loads of luck. Floss, can I have your test date too 
*
Hi Claire, Portia, Golden and Shill* ~ hope you are all ok   

*Portia* ~ if you have look ate the 2ww FAQ there's some info on HCG 

*Hi Angie* ~ shame about your bloods but lots of luck for you tx hun  

*Nic and Sam* ~ many congratulations to you both......fab news  

Love and much luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Lizzy,
Hi, I am due to test 5th March, seems like forever   

Emma


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Evening Ladies

The 2ww   continues!!!!  Only 7 more sleeps to go, and I have strange stitch like pains under my ribs, anyone else had them?  Just want to get to Sat then will feel better as FF Calculator said that should be my hpt day, although I have to wait until Thur as that's when my clinic say to test.  Being really good, don't have any other pee sticks in house just one clinic gave me so won't test early.

Portia - I am getting all sorts of cramps, think it's all the drugs,   try stay   can't believe you too have to stab yourself not once but twice still in the 2ww poor you!

SOTM - How wonderful hun, your BFP big congratulations, after all those worries, it was worth it eh?

Lisa -   for your BFN, I have lost 4 stone in last year with WW so if you want to message me about my experience feel free, I don't work for them by the way, so not on commission!!!!  I think it has really helped with this cycle as I got a higher fertilisation rate from same number of eggs, and higher grade embies, and had some to freeze.  It's not easy but does help with fertility so they say.

Shill - Only 5 more sleeps hun  

Emma, Earthspirit, Angela, Floss, and Letitbe - Hi to you all joining the madness of the 2ww thread, come go slowly   with us!

Angela - Why are you on tamoxifen instead of Chlomid, especially if effects a BFP?

Jools -    not over until the witch actually arrives try stay  

Sammiejr -    for your BFN, so sorry hun, and having to wait for an AF to come too, is just more torture isn't it?  Hope she comes soon, so you can relax and get your head around it, ready to try again?

Whippet -   so sorry hun, will you be trying again?  

Right that's it for personals, hope wasn't too long!
TTFN
Em


----------



## sarahjc74 (Feb 1, 2007)

Please can I be added to the 2ww.

I had my e/c on Friday 15th Feb and am due to text on 29th Feb. (IVF- 1st attempt and hoping for a BFP)

Thanks

SarahJC74


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Sarah
Welcome to the club!  You test day after me, so sending you lots of   only 8 more sleeps until you find out!
TTFN
Em


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome all 

Lizzy, they didn't give me a test date but said to go in on Tuesday for blood tests to see if i had enough meds. I assume my test day is 14 days from ET. ET was on 20 Feb so 2WW should end 5th March!? I think. Last time i [blood]tested early because i felt AF was def on the way and it was bfn. In fact, my clinic is not very helpful. Could anyone tell me which day i am on? Do i count the day of ET?

Hope everyone is keeping sane. I am getting all sorts of twinges down there and ovaries ache but then i had all of this last time. Am scared because everything is the same as before and i got bfn then!! Still trying best not to feel negative 

Good luck to everyone!!    all the way!!

Floss


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey Floss sweetie~ You count E/C as ovulation.... so depending on how old embies were when they were put back depends how far u are past 'ovulation' you are   hope this makes sence?!?!  

Sam xxx


----------



## Joolsmills (Feb 10, 2008)

Well I am having the worst time of my life.  Had tested on Wed and got  .  Husband went away to work still hopeful it would be a positive as no AF yet.  Got to yesterday, done onother test and OMG OMG it was a    !!!!!!  I just couldn't believe what I was seeing!!!!  There it was at last, we have done it!!!!  Husband not phoning till the afternoon and thought I was going to EXPLODE with happiness.  All sorts going through my head.  I kept the test in my hand constantly except when I had a shower.  Couldnt stop looking at it.  Strangely though sill convinced AF coming.  But said to myself NO, she's not coming cause your pregnant!  Done test at 7.30, at 10.00am had started spotting.  Went from one extreme of emotion to the next.   Phoned hospital.  Told me to relax, do test on Monday and let them know.  But it's not to be.  Bleeding really badly since then, passed numerous clots (sorry if TMI) and have bad cramps.  Done another test today, its still positive but less so than yesterday.  Phoned clinic again, told to do test on Mon but likely that pregnancy won't continue.  

I can't tell you in words how I feel.  I think I would have coped better if I hadn't had a positive result.  Don't know how Im going to pick myself up from this.  

Jools X


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh Jools hun  big , that is devastating news, really feeling for you   You must have been so happy to finally see that BFP to then have a chem preg and AF to start I just can't begin to imagine how you are feeling.

Hope your DH back home with you soon and going to help you come to terms with the loss.

Take care, rest, try relax, and treat yourself to something naughty you've been denying yourself!

TTFN
Em


----------



## Portia22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh Jools! 

Huge hug   because this is totally messing with your mind. What a nightmare! 

I hope it goes the right way, but if it's a chemical, at least you've come close this time. There's hope for the future.

Sending you a massive hug  and hoping for a miracle. Take care of yourself. Like Em says, treat yourself to something you've been denying yourself

Px


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi there

May i please join this thread??

I had ec on Tue 19th & had ET Thur 21st & now have two grade one embies onboard & my test date is Thur 6th March....i guess the wait starts here!!!

Love SueXXX


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Sam, thanks for reply!! Looks like congrats are in order for you!! Looking back i think i remember reading your diary. That is just fantastic news.  I kinda get it but after having ET on Wed, does that mean today friday i am on day two of the 2WW? my clinic is closed so i can't check anything with them.

Jools, i am so very sorry to hear your news. 

Best wishes to everyone else.

Floss


----------



## whippet (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi folks we got the confirmation today that it is a zero fertilisation for us this cycle. They willn discuss all aspects of our cycle and telephone us prob next week but looks like it will be ICSI in case I have hard eggs! They will advise when we can go again they say it may be sooner than 3 months since we didnt make it to ET. 

In any case yesterday was tough but we both got our fight back today. We went back to fat class ready for round 2, we lost round 1 but not ready to throw the towel in yet.

Anyhow we wish you all the very best in your journeys as for us we will be leaving this thread since we wont be either jan,feb or march miracles but look out April!

Take care all

Whippet x


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Whippet sorry to hear your news    It is really good to hear that you are not allowing all this to defeat you!!

Much love  

Floss


----------



## shill (Jul 30, 2007)

*Whippet* - so sorry hunny  Lovin' your attitude though!!!  

*Jools* - Big  to you, what an awful thing to happen. A very similar thing happened to me last September. I got a surprise natural BFP, first time I've ever been pg having been trying for almost 5 years. Anyway, pretty much as soon as I got the +ive result I started spotting, which then moved on to full on bleeding. hcg tests confirmed that my pregnancy "wasn't viable" - such an awful way of putting it I thought. We were totally crushed. To have your dreams whipped away from you just as you're beginning to believe there's a chance of achieving them. So so sorry 

Hi to all the new recruits  welcome to the madhouse 

So, how is everyone? Anyone actually gone mad yet or are you all fighting it off?

Shill


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Shill, i am very close to madness!! How are you doing?

Floss


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

floss what day are you on? I am day 6 post blast transfer I am going mad mad mand mader

No sym,ptoms

dawn


----------



## shill (Jul 30, 2007)

Depends when you ask me Floss    One minute I'm Mrs positive and the next minute I'm crying at the drop of a hat and convinced it hasn't worked


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Jools ~ aw hun, what a nightmare for you.....sending many hugs and good vibes for Monday  

Whippet ~ i'm so sorry to see you news....take care and much luck for april 

Thanks Emma ~ hope it flies by hun 

Em ~ wow, well done you......4 stone, thats fab 

SarahJC, Sue and Dawn ~ welcome to the thread   Dawn ~ what day do you test?

Thanks Floss ~ i'll put you down for the 5th 

Hope everyone's ok,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

Hi everyone
can I join you?  I've been on the 2ww since monday, its my 9th attempt at DIUI and I'm going mad already.

love

Kehlan


----------



## Portia22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Welcome to the new ladies in waiting. 

Jools - again, still thinking of you.  

Whippet - hope you get to read this - i'm so very sorry. My last cycle was cancelled which was hard enough, but to get so close must be gutting. You're being so brave. 

Shill -  glad you're hanging on in there. Only 4 sleeps to go. 

This wait has gone quite fast. I'm remarkably calm by day although i'm sleeping pretty badly. Almost certain it hasn't worked as am really crampy but the teensiest bit hopeful still. If I make it to tuesday w/o   showing up it'll be the first time i've actually been able to do a test. She normally arrives by about day 12... I'm going away tomorrow night for the night - will try to take my mind off things...as if!

Hang on in there girls. Keep


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Good morning ladies!!

I have been up for one hour and checked my knickers 6 times - am i losing it or what?  

Shill, i am feeling exacly the same!!  

Dawn, i had 3 day transfer on Wed 20 Feb. I assume implantation would have occured yesterday if it was going to happen. No implantation blood. Just aching ovaries!!   How are you feeling?

This time is going sooo slowly!! Feel like i had ET ages ago but was only on Wednesday. Sorry to whinge - so difficult this wait

Will be back soon i am sure

Floss x


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

just went for a wee about 2 hours ago whilst reading through all the recent posts, not been on this one for the last 4 days or so and when i was about to flush i noticed a little red/pink bit starting to drop down the water- now I'm thinking my embies have just left me   EC 13th ET 15th, test date 29th. should i be worrying??  i was being 95% up until then.   

 

hows everyone else doing out there?

Annie
x


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi, I hope nobody minds me joining this thread?

I had EC 19th Feb-ET-21st FEB= Test Date 6th March....

I am having really strange twinges/pain from my ovaries and into my back.  Is this normal?  is anybody else having them?

This is going to be the longest 2 weeks of my life!!!!  How are you all coping?

I read somewhere to nickname them somthing fun and if the worst happens it easier to come to terms with everythin.  So my hubby nicknamed them George and Mildred... Everytime we say it we both laugh.  So it can only be a good thing.

I am talking to them.. am I going mad?

Hope everybody else isnt feeling the same as me... but  then again i hope this is normal to be feeling like this.

Good luck everybody

Love Hayley xxx


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi hayley

i had ET a day before you and it seems i am having the exact same symptoms! However, today they are less so. Hang in there! This is a crazy rollercoater of a ride!!!

Annie, i am not sure but your test day is still 6 days away! there is still hope hun.  

floss


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

thank you floss. i had been so calm but this arvo i'm starting to go  
x


----------



## shill (Jul 30, 2007)

Don't worry *Annie* - it's all perfectly natural for the madness that is the 2WW. I'm pretty calm 95% of the time, and then this morning wondering around M&S it was all I could do to stop myself collapsing in a heap dramatically crying "I don't think it's worked"  I'm fine again now 

Expect the next few days to be a real rollercoaster of emotions, but just go with the flow  Sending lots of  your way.

*Hayley* - hello  and welcome  In answer to your question re coping, you just have to accept the moments of madness and try to get on with it as best you can. One thing I have found really helpful is a hypnotherapy CD called IVF companion. It's in two parts, one for pre-transfer and one for post-transfer. So I've made myself a little playlist on my ipod which starts off with the 20 minute post-transfer relaxation session, followed by a few tunes that make me feel good e.g. Bob Marley 3 Little Birds, one of my all time favourite tracks and the lyrics should be our mantra for the 2WW 

Sending lots of  your way too.

Good luck everyone    

Shill xxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi ladies ,
I hope you all dont mind me popping on as i dont really come on this thread very often anyway i just
Wanted to wish all those of you in that dreaded   and i hope it aint driving you all MAD !!!  
Too much my fingers are crossed for you all too i hope that you will all get that   real soon
Take care love nicky


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

hi all
        can i join you, im on day 3 of the wonderful 2ww, ive not been posting much because this time i think ive had somekind of brain freeze i cant even think about it, I diont even feel as though ive had treatment, i think it must be my bodies way of protecting myself, dont know its a wierd feeling. does anybody else feel like this?    
                                                  good luck to everyone whos testing today 
                                                                          christina x


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Christina, welcome and good luck on   Sounds like you have the right attitude in dealing with this!! Wish it would rub off on me! Yes, you are right - it must be a way of protecting yourself - not abad thing if it works. I have been the opposite - def feel like body has gone thru something drastic but in last two days have been feelin sooo negative as all symptoms have been same as last time and got a BFN  . However, feeling much more positive today  . Have been out so that must have helped- think i have spent too much time couped up at home. Good luck with the wait and keep us posted!!
Floss x


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

thanks floss
              i know its easier said than done but try not to analyze every symptom, because i dont think theres any real way of knowing, it can drive you   if you let it so try to relax and let nature take its course and hopefullly you will get that bfp, when you testing?
                                                              best of luck christina x


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

I test on 5th March. Seems sooo far away!! Just trying to keep busy now.    

Floss x


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

Whew, its going to be really difficult trying to catch up with who is who, but I'll do my best....

half way through my 2ww now and feeling very calm about the whole thing.  At least until thursday when a god friend, who should have known better, rang me to tell me all about her sister who has just miraculously got pregnant - ending with the usual "if it hapened to her it can happen to you...."  Darn!  I could have killed her at that moment.  then to make things worse, got to work and trhey had radio 2 on al day and they spent the morning going on about babies and later it as women leaving it to late!  Grrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!

This is my nineth attempt though and I'm feeling pretty philosophicla about it.  i'm only carrying on with IUI because the hospital are making me do it while I wait for my IVF  (Its NHS so I have to do as I'm told)

good luck to all of you

Kehlan


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey Kehlen!! Well done to get to half way - i am still not there yet!! Yes, people think they are being helpful and say the wrong thing. I think the problem is that people are always trying to provide the answers when really they should just spend time listening. That's all we need sometimes. 
Take care, Hun
Floss


----------



## anna167 (Feb 20, 2008)

hi there im on my 2ww just wondering how i can join this group please

thanks anna xx


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

Hi anna, i'm new to this thread myself, just post away and we'll be hapy to listen and chat with you.  I've been made welcome here and you are equally welcome....

love
Kehlan


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

hi anna 
welcome! ive only just joined this thread too, how you finding the 2ww, what day are you on im on day 3.


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi ladies,
Lottie here...i know some of you but not all - so i'll say Hi and how are you?
I'm new to the 2WW - had ET yesterday - although it already feels like yonks ago! a long wait to get there and now i am feeling quite odd about it all?!
is this normal?
I am not as excited as i thought i'd be - but feel very happy - and i can already feel that i am "hormonal" - having moments of pure anger and then want to cry - then relax...urghhh! it feels like AF - anyone else feel like this? 

oh god - Father of the bride 2 is on TV now! i can;t cope! 

i keep getting pulling pains and shooting pains in my tummy - but presume this is my ovaries still trying to recover from being punctured 40 times! i am also very swollen - i can't wear any of my normal "bottoms" and look 6 months gone...please tell me this is normal? 

Also - i had a day 3 transfer - i was originally told that i should test on March 7th - but by then the embryos will be on day 16 - should i test a little earlier? ok - i'm trying to cut this mad time down a tad - but it does seem a long wait - surely day 14 is the norm? if AF (cow) hasn't turned up by then...please don't! 

well - i wish all you lovely ladies and the luck in the world - you are all amazing!     

Looking forward to hearing your good news and always here to offer support for the not so good times 
Lottie XXX


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi girls, im new to this thread too.

I am having pretty much the same symptoms as all of you, so this must be normal?

Wishing you all the luck in the world.  Sending lots of positive vibes your way       

Take care

Love hayley xxx


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

hi lottie
        think we was on other thread together, i know exactly how you feel, i too feel pre-menstrual dp has gone to bed(to get out of my way i think) hes got man flu and is getting right on my (.)(.), sorry but i cant help it. my temper is fowl its awful been picking on him all day, so your not alone. i might get shouted at for this, but i think your right you could test a few days early but if its bfn (hope not) take it with a pinch of salt until official test day, my clinic told me to test 12 after 3 day et which was on thursday. but knowing me ill be testing from day 9. got a bfp last time on 10 day only very very faint line. i know what you mean about not feeling as excited as you thought you would be i feel the same, maybe its all the drugs they pump us with, im feeling very angry one minute then feel like crying the next  could go on but gonna leave it there b4 i start depressing everyone
think it is normal still to be swollen, lets hope it just keeps getting bigger for 9 months 
                                                       best of luck to all the lovely ladies on 2ww christina x


----------



## dolphin17 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi All

Was hoping it's ok if I also join the thread - I had my ET last Sunday (17th) so half way through the 2ww (my official test date is 3rd March) - some of you I know already - Christina and Lottie have you moved over to this thread or will you also be posting on our NY miracles thread still?

Lots of sticky vibes to you all

Dolphin x x x


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

hi dolphin 
              hope your bearing up ok and 2ww isnt driving you crazy , im just gonna post on here i think cause i lost track on the other thread im rubish at keeping up, will post on other thread if i have any news though, how you feeling? ive been ok but heads going a bit today, im being really nasty dont want to but cant help it. 
                                          christina x


----------



## dolphin17 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Christina

You are not alone feeling irritable/angry... I shouted so loud at my poor DP yesterday (over nothing) I'm sure the neighbours 3 doors down must have heard! Oops  Today I am feeling normal... so far 

Some days I am fine, and some days I am doing both mine and DPs head in with a constant am I arent I am I conversation with myself!   Impossible not to think about it though isnt it!?

Well... not TOO long to go now I guess 

   to you and everyone else on the 2ww

Dolphin x x x


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya everyone is it ok if i join you and ask a question at the same time 
i had et on 19th feb 2 embies replaced one was 6 cell 100% and one was 6 cell but lost a cell 83% im due to test march the 5th  my question is id like to ask im only 5dpt but since yesterday ive been having backache and like a intermittent burning/stabbing pain in my pelvis also a bit of tummy ache. ive been really bloated as well but have put that down to the peseries. as anyone else had these symptomsxx sorry to be a moaner lol
thinking of everyone hugs to you allxxxxxxxxxxxx
sue


----------



## Portia22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi girls

Been away this weekend trying to keep my mind off this 2WW. My test date - 12 days after 3dt is Tuesday. Been v crampy and not terribly optimistic but hanging on in there. 

Welcome all you new ladies-in-waiting. We can all go quietly mad together!

Christina and Dolphin - i've also been SO snappy with my DH. Poor love. He's doing v well this time dealing with me even though he has an awful cold.

Sue - i've also had backache and some stabbing pains. I assume it's our poor ovaries recovering from the onslaught.

Kehlan - know what you mean about feeling philosophical. I think i've got to that stage. I just feel that at my age, it'll take a bit longer and a few more tries. I'll get there eventually, one way or another!

Tonight i'm distracting myself with Bruce Forsyth's birthday special....could I get any more mumsy?!!

Hang on in there girls. Stay   !!


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi ladies,
Thank goodness! i'm normal!! horrid and grouchy  - but normal!! and this evening i'm back to being Dr Hyde (sp?) - Jackel has gone to bed for a bit!!!   
Dolphin, Christina & bigchicky - thanks for your responses - makes all the difference to know i am not alone in this madness!  Sue - i've had so many different pains since EC - i presume that's what is ailing you - but if it gets worse or more importantly is worrying you - then call your clinic huni - they are there to help...xxx
portia - hi there...hope Tuesday brings you the biggest smile ever... 

i too am watching Bruce - blimey - is this it 

well - we are in it together and that's the best it can get - wishing you all the luck in the world...

lots of love LotteG xxx
PS - Dolphin - still gonna check in on NY miracles - miss it!


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya All

Not got time for lots of personals, but hi to all the newbies!!!  Sending you lots of   and sticky vibes.  You'll all be pleased to know that the pains, the bloating and the back ache are all things that many of us are experiencing, whether it's the result of nasty EC pocking and proding us, the result of the progesterone we take everyday, or just those embies nestling in and the muscles around the uterus tightening up WHO KNOWS!!!  But it sends us all   in 2ww and is nice to know we are not experiencing this alone!

  to everyone else too, sure there are a few of us testing in next couple of days so    for some BFP's.

Well I've made it to Sunday, which was my goal on Thursday and still no AF so I'm happy, only 4 more sleeps to test day.  It's so tempting to go buy a test as the FF site calculate thing said I could test yesterday, but don't want to be disappointed so I'm going to wait until the clinics suggested date on Thur.

Take Care All!!!
Em


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

hi all
       theres something seriously wrong with my head was nearly crying at dancing on ice! decided to lay of dp a bit now its a shame he cant even talk to me without me biting his head off, im glad im not alone though, im sure last time i got bfp i could feel implantation i had af pains in the bottom of my back which i never get, but havent felt anything today which should be the day. oh my god its started ive started analyzing every twinge i swore i wouldnt do this!

portia- good luck for tuesday babe hope you had a nice weekend away

sueandles- easier said than done i know, but try not to analize every symptom you,ll drive yourself cuckoo like me.

dolphin-glad im not alone, your right it is impossible not to think about, i even wake up in the night thinking, i could do with taking a bit of my own advice

sending    to all of you hayley, kehlan, floss,golden
sorry if i missed any one, i told you im rubbish at this but dosent mean i dont care thinking of you all on 2ww, i am getting better i personals  though xxxxxxx

em- congrats for getting this far 
and best of luck for thursday, you,ve got more patients that me


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Em

THis whole tx thing sends you crazy does'nt it?? i was quite a level headed happy go lucky person until starting tx & now i have turned into this other creature that is    it is mental. I am crossing everything that the backaches & stuff are all positive signs for us all    

Good luck hun for Thursday      

Hope all you other lovely ladies are keeping it together 

Love Sue XX


----------



## Caterpiller (Sep 16, 2007)

Dear all
I am new to this posting thing. I had 2 embies transfered on St Valentines Day (I try to take this as a good sign although spending the Day of Romance with an embryologist and 2 nurses peering up a speculum wielding a catheter wasn't the most romantic Valentines' Day I've spent). Anyway I'm back in the clinic for a blood preg test next Thursday. As this is my second cycle I'm a bit calmer as regards doing lots of home testing (which I did the last time). However I will do a home test first thing the morning I go in as if its not good news I don't want to be like a crazy demon at work when the nurse rings me.
My tummy is still huge after the injections/10 follicles/e.c etc I am writing this in my jim jams! I was very very sore in the immediate hours and days after e.c., I found paracetemol to be useless and was told not to use anything stronger, but a hot water bottle helps, as does having the hubby waiting on me hand and foot!
Best of luck to one and all,
x


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks Sue, not many sleeps left for you either hun, till test day  

Welcome Caterpillar!  DH waiting on you hand and foot sounds good, I'm off now to put my feet up and make mine run around after me!!

TTFN
Em


----------



## Portia22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Caterpillar - I also had Valentine's Day transfer. As you say, not the most romantic way to spend the day but v lovely if this was to work...

I've also had my DH running around after me AND he's got man flu but still insists on bringing me food etc. Bless him. Makes me feel v guilty. 

My hormones are definitely all over the shop. I'm so packed with progesterone I cried buckets over DVD we watched last night. Miss Potter - with Renee Zelwegger and Ewan Mcgregor. Lovely film but perhaps a comedy is better for 2WW

I'm sorry not to manage more personals - there seem to be so many of us sharing this wait - which is lovely.

   and a huge   to you all! xx


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

oh no a bit of blood when i had a wee this morning, but only when i wiped and it was pink, is it too late to be implantation blood im 10dpo, i'm worried sick its a negative sign, any advise please?  

annie 
x


----------



## mooer (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi gals,

Ca I join you?  I had FET on Fiday 22/2 and my clinic make me wait 16 days to test - aaargh!!  Which means test day is 9th March.  I will gone truly bonkers by then I'm sure.  No symptoms at all at the moment, only the lovely Cyclogest side-effects     When do I count ovulation from?  I know it is normally EC but I didn't have EC this time.  My embies were 3 days old though so I guess count 3 days back from ET?

Amanda
x


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

hi amanda
                welcome to 2ww, i think im just 1 day in front of you i had et on 21/2, sorry cant help you with your question about ovulation, but thanks cause you just answered what i have been wodering, iwas going to ask which day do they class as ovulation day? but you,ve just said its ec, do you know how long after that your af should come if its going to? im just one of the ladies will help you with your query,  just wanted to wish you the best of luck
                                                                                                      christina x


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Can I join you.  I had ET on Friday 22nd Feb and am currently on 2WW with test date of Friday 7th March.  

It hasn't been too bad over the weekend but now that DH is back at work it seems to be longer.  I am just watching TV and DVD's and trying not to think about it.  

DH was a real honey and bought me a DS Lite with the Brain Training so I hope at least to be smarter by the end of the two weeks  

Fiona


----------



## dolphin17 (Oct 17, 2007)

Welcome to the 2ww Amanda & Fiona

Annie - I know it's easy to say but try not to worry - as far as I know (but I not expert), spotting can happen anytime during the 2ww and be implantation related. Also, lots of girls have bleeding during the 2ww and beyond, and still have a bfp.    you nearly there, hope it is good news for you 

Sticky nestly vibes to everyone else  

I had to go to clinic for blood test this am to check the clexane jab thing ok, I questioned my test date again as it seems a bit late but no it is still only next Monday 3rd March! Altho the nurse did say I could test on Friday if I really couldn't wait that long!! Hmm what should I do!

Sparkling baby dust to you all, Dolphin x x x


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey all. Welcome to newbies!!  

Annie, don't give up yet- could still be late implanter!! wait till your date.    

Yes, i am also getting emtional over anything  !! Mind you, i was like this over the stimms too - the process is just such a rollercoaster and the impact on our bodies is massive - what do we expect!?! 

Dolphin, difficult dilemma - not too long till Friday now honey!  

Hope everyone else is well. sorry too tired for personals as i didn't sleep too well last night. The meds are making me feel really hot at night. 

Love
Floss  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi
Can I join u ladies for my 2WW too please. I had embies transferred on 23rd, so test day is Sunday 9th... and my DH will be away offshore!! My mum wants to be with me but think I'd prefer to go it alone.
I'm trying to sit around & watch TV and read, but I can't concentrate... Am I normal? AGH!!!!
Tummy feels & looks bloated, but I am eating lots....
I had an up & down week leading to EC and found the new board on FF a godsend....

I'm sending    to all those girls waiting too....

Andrea
xxx


----------



## anna167 (Feb 20, 2008)

hi lizzie, can i please be added i had ET through IVF on wed 20th and due to test on march 4th so on my 2ww.

thanks so so much


----------



## ClaireL65 (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow - I've only been away from this site for two days and there are loads more people - welcome to everyone!!!

I don't have the patience for lots of personals today, but suffice today I wish you all well and hope that soon we get to hear of lots of positive news  

I am just over a week into my 2ww - I test on Sunday (Mother's Day!!). As well as Cyclogest, I am also on Clexane, Prednisolone and Aspirin, so I feel like a druggy and my tummy is a real mess with Clexane jabs. I am having huge problems with injecting and can't do it in my right side, so my left side is getting all the grief. I am constantly jittery from I don't know what (maybe the steroids plus anxiety) to the extent where I have avoided anything 'social' including supermarket shopping  

I feel emotional and I have had some ovary aches and pains, but no bleeding - last time I spotted from about day 6 post implantation. 

I've had a major falling out with my sister who has been criticising me for being emotional - she texted me to 'grow up and get a grip on my life' - how supportive is that   

I have given my DH such a hard time of late. We were going to give IVF another go after this if unsuccessful, but we've decided we probably won't as it's been a complete nightmare this time, other that having a successful EC and ET, for which I am of course extremely grateful and lucky.

Anyway, enough woe is me.

Love to you all

Cxxx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi ya we meet again!!   

Welcome hun Wow how come your yest date is the 2nd March    thats really quick is it different for Blasts

I congratulated you on our other thread & you take it easy & look after yourself hun. it is a really strange feeling knowing that your beanies are inside you is'nt it?? I speak to them all the time & tell them in my head at bedtime to get dividing & start snuggling in    Am i mad or is this normal behaviour

Hope all you other lovely ladies on her are well.

Love Sue XX


----------



## misha72 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi everyone 

I hope nobody mines me joining this thread.. Lizzyb suggested i drop in.. 

I have been feeling low today  had no twinges or anything.. this 2ww is sending me completely loopy already...  
Try so hard to stay positive   

I had my et on the wed 20th and my test date is the 8th March.. can you please add me to the list.. 

A big thanks to Lizzyb xxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

Aliyah05


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

aliyah05 - Welcome to all us 2ww ladies. I know what you mean this wait is driving me mad & you try & work out what any little twinge is. Don't worry about not getting any pains or twinges everyones bodies are different.

Speak again soon Love Sue XX


----------



## misha72 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Sue,

Thanks Sue,  it nice to know that im not the only person on the planet going insane.. ..

love Aliyah05 xxxxx


----------



## misstattoo (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi everyone, I'm on the 2ww, I test on the 10th march, Could you put me on ur list LizzyB, please


----------



## Kimberly (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi,
I am kinda late to jump on the list  but would you add me still? I test March 1...
I am back and forth between wanting to know and not. You know NOW there is still hope. I am having to spend all my time practically alone in a hotel room... waiting for test day. ( I live in a foriegn county and have to do the ivf in the city, about 8 hours from home. The dr. said to stay and not travel...although, not sure why...) It is very trying. I keep thinking I should DO something - some of those things that you always think you want to do when you have the time. BUT ... I am mainly just watching movies, reading and resting. IT seems like a nice break, but unfortunately it isn't that fun. OK well, I have whined enough. I wish you all the best and send out special prayers for each of you that have still not tested.
All good thoughts and kindest wishes,
Kimberly
PS about me- 2nd time w/ ivf
3 wonderful boys from a previous marriage...ages 8,9,10 
trying for 1 more with new husband of 2 years


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

welcome kimberley and good luck, it must be driving you mad this 2ww being on your own and so far away from home , well not long now, at least you,ve got no one around to shout at lol thats all i seem to be doing last few days im such a nark!
                                                                                good luck for test day x
                                                                                                  christina


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Kimberley, Misstattoo, Aaliyah and of course Zengirl welcome to 2WW!! Kimberley you are doing so well over there by yourself!!!  

Good luck to you all

Floss


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Can I join too? I'm half way through my 2ww - had ET on Monday 18th Feb and test on Monday 3rd March. Am driving myself up the wall!! So far have sore nipples, stabbing pains in pelvic area and that's about it. Of course they could both be effects of the lovely cyclogest but am hoping different!! V.V emotional too, poor old DH!! 

Good luck to us all


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

hi fingers- congratulations for getting this far, im feeling pretty much the same as you all the pains and stuuf, was nearly crying at dancing on ice last night theres not even anything to cry about  good luck for test day
ive just been to tesco to but 2 test so i can test tomorrow to make sure hcg is out of my system, so when i test early (naughty i know but its drving me bananas)if its bfp then i know its not hcg
  to everyone christina


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Floss, glad to hear other people are getting emotional at nothing.  I keep wanting to cry 

Sue, I had been talking to the beanies as well so you are not alone.

Kimberly, that must be hard to be away from home at the moment. 

Hi to everyone     
Fiona


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

hi all just a quick question as ive got to cook t now, im having af pains in tops of my legs i usually suffer from this before af, is anybody else having these, im beginning to think its not a good sign for me , sorry for depressing post but your the only ones i can ask
                                                                                        christina


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

christina, sorry i cant comment on that but i'm having a low day with pink spot and bit of brown, PM me if you need.  had lots of stabbing pains and stitch too. i cant remember what my AF pains are like my last natural af was about 10mths ago, so my pains are anyones guess, im trying to be positive now though.

     to me and christina and everyone else on 2ww.  

x


----------



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi again girls

I'm off work for my 2WW and find it a real help reading about everyone.... Helps me realise my insanity is quite normal at this stage of life!! Also its great to see so many ladies around my age... 

Claire, reading about you gave me hope.. 

Aliyah you helped me feel like I'm not the only one going  . I've been quite low too, not been out of the house since ET, which was Sat, but going to go for a walk tomorrow... get some oxygen in my blood 

My test date is 10th March, could you add me too please....

Love
Ands
xx


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya everyone im now 6dpt and stil getting af type pains and backache sounds like we are all experiencing aches and painsxx babydust to us allxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

just a quick one ive just found this it may be of help to anyone having any painsxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0
hope it helps


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

thanks sue- that really did help looks like a lot of people get af pains hey! might be a good thing


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

sorry am having a mad day today lol 
this is the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi all ~ firstly, just want to send my apologies.....i really haven't been around much at the moment but I'll try and keep on top of things now 

*Kehlan* ~ welcome back.......i recognised you from your avatar pic. I voted for you too hun  What day do you test?  

*Hayley* ~ hi and welcome to you and George and Mildred  

*Christina* ~ hi....can I have your test day too hun?  

*Anna* ~ hi, welcome to the thread.....i've added you to the list too. If anyone hasn't seen it, the 2ww list is on page one of this thread  Loads of luck Anna  

*Hi Lottie, Dolphin, Sue, Caterpillar, Amanda, Misstattoo, Kimberly, Fingersarecrossed, Fiona, Andrea, Zengirl and Aliyah* ~ wow, fab to have lots of people joining the thread. *Aliyah*, aw thanks hun.....all the lovely ladies on here will stop you from going too loopy  Loads of luck to everyone       

*Portia* ~ all the luck in the world for tomorrow hun       

*Hi Floss, Em, Sue and Claire*. *Claire* ~ sorry about your sister hun, not supportive at all  (((hugs)))

*Sue* ~ this is another good link for those having AF pains. Aw, you beat me to it! It's a good link hey 

*Hi Shill* ~ i love 3 little birds too......definately good for the 2ww  Much luck for tomorrow       

*Hi Nicky* 

*Annie* ~ how are you getting on....hope the bleeding has eased up and fingers crossed it's implantation. (((hugs))) and positive vibes  

Loads of luck everyone.......i think I'm going to have to be really speedy to keep up woth everyone here. Love and luck  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

hi lizzie my test day is 5th of march (official one) 
                                                                    christina x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks Christina


----------



## LYNNWIL (Feb 5, 2007)

Hello all you 2WW Ladies,

Can I join please? I had EC last Monday 18th and Day 3 ET on Thursday 21st.

I am at St. James in Leeds under Mrs Sharma

This 2ww is going SO slow! pg test date is 5th March, it can't come soon enough!

not had any symptoms that I know of, but am doing the Brazil nuts, pineapple juice, Water n stuff.

Off work and have been a total couch potato!!!

theres only so many Jeremy Kyle Shows ya can put up with before going completely insane!!!!

Anyway, Good Luck and LOTS of baby dust to ALL!!

Lynn.


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

welcome lynn- me and you are testing on same day it seems ages away dosent it? just wanted to wish you the best of luck
                                  christina


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Lynn ~ welcome to you too......i can't even do one Jeremy kyle show without going nuts!!

Good luck hun  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## HelenFS (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi 2ww's - Can I join you please?

I'm Helen and I've just had ICSI (male factor) at CARE Sheffield. We had EC on Monday 18th and ET on Wednesday 20th. 
OTD is Friday 7th March.

I'm off work so going crazy too! I'm trying my best not to symptom spot but it is so hard   . I've not experienced much mainly twinges, fluttery pains and last night I had some cramping but it didn't last long. 

Love Helen xxx


----------



## shill (Jul 30, 2007)

Morning all,

Welcome to all the newbies - so many of you  

Well, it's bad news for us I'm afraid.  Our little embies didn't make it  

Hope everyone else is doing o.k. and not going too mad on the 2WW.  Wishing you ALL so much luck and   

Lots of love

Shill xx


----------



## seaweed (Dec 22, 2007)

hey!
Guess it's a   for me this time AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dont know if i can keep this going, 
Last cycle of Clomid had better work for me, or I guess will just have to go on a ttc break!


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Shill & Seaweed - words can't express how sorry i am for you    

Sue xX


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

shill + seaweed- so sorry to hear your news, its a cruel world sometimes,  wishing you the very best of luck for the future xxx


----------



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi ladies
I have a question about the brazil nuts....Why r they good to eat as opposed to anything else? I tried to look on the internet, couldn't find anything...
Also I'm confused, as I've read pineapple isn't good.... 

I'm resting lots & drinking lots of water....
Thanks
Andrea
xx


----------



## dolphin17 (Oct 17, 2007)

Shill & Seaweed  I'm so sorry it hasn't worked for you this time   

I really hope you still get your BFPs this year, best of luck   

Dolphin x x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Shill and Seaweed ~ sending many hugs to both of you, so sorry that it wasn't good news 

Take good care of yourselves xx

Andrea ~ there's some info here about brazil nuts and pineapple 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Lynn, I know what you mean about Jeremy Kyle - I hate the way there is always children stuck in the middle of all these mad situations.

Helen, we are testing on the same day, it seems so long away.  I have had night sweats, some twinges but this morning I woke with some dull pain which worried me a bit.

Shill and seaweed, I'm so sorry about your BFN  

Andrea, the brazil nuts have selenium in them and they recommend 5 a day.  I'm confused about the pineapple juice as well as there is so many differing reports, I know the juice was supposed to be not from concentrate.

Fiona


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

I copied and pasted the bit from the FAQ 

Why do people suggest Pineapple Juice?
Pineapple contains selenium...and selenium (an anti-oxident) helps promote a healthy womb lining which is why it is thought to aid implantation. Pineapple also contains an enzyme called bromelain which is contraindicated during pregnancy as it may cause uterine contractions (many people, especially in Asian cultures, suggest eating fresh pineapple to induce labour if overdue)....however, during processing this delicate enzyme is destroyed which is why its ok to drink pineapple juice in moderation when ttc or pg but not to eat fresh pineapple/pineapple pieces etc .

The preferred juice to drink is fresh, pressed or "not from concentrate"....although not the best, its still ok to drink "from concentrate"...all this means is that the pineapple pulp has been frozen or freeze dried for exportation and then reconstituted with water.

A small glass of pineapple juice a day is supposed to be good but there are also many other food sources richer in selenium than pineapple (brazil nuts included!)

This link provides some info on selenium & a list of food souces:

http://ods.od.nih.gov/factsheets/selenium.asp

 This post contains unconfirmed links/information and readers are reminded that
FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites.


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Shill and Seaweed - so sorry to hear your news 

Welcome to all the newbies!!!!!!!!!!!   

Christina, i am also having those pains in my legs.

Have also posted this on another thread as am feeling pretty desperate!! ladies, i am not sure whether it is all over for me or not. My clinic does things differntly over here in M.E. I went in today for a blood test to check if all my meds were ok - that is routine here six days after ET [had ET on 20th]. I spoke to my doc and she said my meds were ok and i didn't need any additional meds. I asked her if she could tell i was pg and she said no, not yet. I asked doc what my hcg was and she said 2.5 and that was normal. i am confused by this. does this mean it is all over for me? Any ideas? 

Lizzy - thanks for your wonderful support on this site 

Love

Floss


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Thank you Floss 

I think if your clinic say it's normal then I'm sure everything is fine. Did you have a HCG shot? It could be that it's not out of your system yet and that's what she's picking up. Can you call them.......get some reassurance 

Not really sure hun but I don't think it's all over at all........it's just to early to know.

Sorry, not much help but sending hugs (((hugs)))

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Lizzy thanks. Feel better - was panicking!! Did have a trigger shot 36 hours before EC. Spoke to my doc and she said you cannot tell yet but my mind wasn't quite hearing that and she isn't the most friendly doc when she explains things.F eeling ok nw. Thanks. x


----------



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info Fiona & Lizzy... helped clear up the confused state of my mind, altho even trying to read a book feels impossible just now!

Shill & seaweed, so sorry, hope you get your BFP's in 2008   

Ands
xx


----------



## LYNNWIL (Feb 5, 2007)

good Morning all 2ww Ladies,

Thanks for the kind welcome girls..

*Lizzy Thanks for adding me to the 2ww list!*

*Shill & Seaweed I can't say more than I am So gutted for ya both I know the heartache that ya going thru - Take Care Both of you. x

Fiona Yes, I know what ya mean, Jeremy has so many topics about Babies on his show! I'll have to stop watching!

Christina Hey we are Same Day Testers!! Wishing you LOTS of luck, are you having any pg feelings yet? I don't feel any different at all!!

Keep up the good resting everyone and Sending Baby dust to all!!

Lynn x

*


----------



## Portia22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Shill and Seaweed - i'm so sorry. Sending you a big  

I'm a little bit dazed. The clinic just called and congratulated me. My hcg was 300 and something. OMG.  

I was so convinced I wasn't that i've been miserable today and much of yesterday. 

For those of you still waiting - symptoms have been - AF pains for about a week with back ache (just like my failed cyles), boobs were huge but are now just a a bit sore and swollen; a few twinges in the ovary area. Feeling a bit jittery - which I thought was the drugs  i've been taking - and quite tired - which i thought i was imagining as i'd read you get tired!

I've a long way to go but i'm relieved to find out DH and I can actually get this far!

Good luck with you waits, girls xx


----------



## dolphin17 (Oct 17, 2007)

Portia wooo hooo congratulations hun!!    Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy and beyond x x x


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Morning Ladies 

Portia - HURRAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! So pleased for you hun on your BFP that is just awesome news and cheered me up no end, having just been in tears watching Niamh's video diary thing of her IVF journey.

Floss - It's not over until test day!!!  It's way too early for your HCG to be rising, that bit is left from the trigger shot.  Your embies should be nestling in over next few days, so sending lots of sticky vibes!!!!!

Fiona - I am getting all sorts of pains hun, it sends you   doesn't it, I've just spent ages reading all the 2ww pain threads and seems it's really common.  Just hope it's my body adapting to make room for the twins!!!!

Andrea - You got lots of answers on Selenium in Brazil nuts and pinapple juice, you can also take tablets I believe Q10 a lot of girls take?

Shill - So sorry hun  , not what you expect after coming so far is it?  Sending you lots of   go treat yourself to something nice that you've been denying yourself.

Seaweed -   sorry your 5th Clomid cycle didn't work, but don't give up yet hun!!!  I had 9 cycles of clomid before my first IVF and then got a BFP, then I had a further 3 cycles Clomid this time before I went for IVF again, and now here I am in 2ww again, and only 2 sleeps to go before test!!!!!

Hi to all the newbies too, it's a lovely thread and you're very welcome.  It's great to know someone else is out there going through this   tx cycle thing with you isn't it?

TTFN
Em


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Girls

Shil & seaweed....I am sending you both my thoughts....I have just had a tear in my eye for you both... I cant even imagine how you are both feeling.   

Congratulations Portia... So pleased for you.

I dont know about all of you girls.. I am doing best to stay positive, but I am not sleeping.... Ive gota terrible head aches, leg ache, back ache, ovaries are aching, sore boobs...  All I do is moan....  I should be trying to enjoy this time but im just not and im feeling guilty?

Should I be worried I have not had any spotting yet for the embies nesting?

Lizzy thanks for adding me to the list.

Sorry for my moan girls.

Good luck everybody whos testing in the next couple of days.

Take care

Hayley xxx


----------



## misha72 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Portia

Just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Its really cheered me up..    

Can i ask u...Did you rest for all of the 2ww   
I want to do things but to scared too im going mad still...

Enjoy every minute honey..

Love Aliyah05 xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ClaireL65 (Jul 20, 2007)

Many congrats Portia - brilliant news!!!  

So sorry Shill and Seaweed - my thoughts are with you at this difficult time, and I wish you lots of strength  

Hi to everyone else, and thanks to Andrea - yes, my sister has some serious apologising to do.

My 2ww continues, and I am also going slightly mad!! I have had night sweats the past couple of nights, and I do have a few aches and pains in the ovaries and tops of my legs. My boobs are swollen but not painfull. Makes it hard to do the Clexane jabs as I can't see over them!!!!!!! I am still jittery - helps to take the dog out for his lunchtime walk in the woods as I then use up a bit of the adrenaline or whatever it is. Mind you, I keep having to disappear behind trees to have a wee as I have been drinking lots of water and my bladder isn't as good as usual!!!

Thinking of you all

Claire


----------



## Portia22 (Jan 10, 2008)

Thaks for the congrats, Hayley, Em and Dolphin

Thanks too Aliyah - I did very little this 2WW. Cancelled ALL work (as my job is quite physical) and spent at least the first 3 1/2 days in bed or on the sofa. After that i was up and about and went out walking every day. I also tried to put my feet up between 5 and 7pm. A Zita West thing. I've taken it far more easy than during my previous 2WW's. Just have to decide now for how much longer I must take it easy...I'm off to work tonight - fingers crossed that's all ok.

Claire - I was also really jittery. I thought it might have been the drugs, but i'm hoping that's a ggod sign for you!! Fingers crossed for you.

Good luck all of you. Sending you     and


----------



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

Congratulations Portia, what fantastic news   , you enjoy.

Aliyah I'm like you wary to do too much, went to Tesco just now, but walked around like an old woman!! And only bought 2 pints of milk instead of my usual 4... didn't want my shopping bag to be too heavy   Have I totally lost it now

rapidly going thru our dvd collection... and endless eating!!

Andrea
xx


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Hayley - you're not alone, it's just so   this 2ww, I didn't have any spotting for my BFP last cycle so don't worry, some people get no symptoms at all, others suffer all the symptoms during 2ww everyone's different, only real definitive is that pee stick or blood test at end of the 2 ww.

Aliyah05 - I rested the first 2ww, this one I have been to work a couple of days but not done anything too strenuous or stressfull.  Just do what you feel comfortable doing.  It sends you   whatever you choose to do, doing little bits and bobs will keep your mind off it a little.

Claire - LOL at the vision of you squatting behind tree's with your dog watching you pee!!!!!  

Andrea - I too been a little   in Tesco, packing only a few items in each bag so I'm not lifting anything too heavy, and buying less of things so not too much to carry.  Sure that shopping doesn't count as heavy strenuous activity but got to be on safe side!!!

TTFN
Em



2 More sleeps to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Em


----------



## misha72 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi 

Have just post another thread on 2ww, but wondered if anyone has drove? sound stupid i know.......

Ive lost it!!!!!!  

Aliyah05 xxxxxx


----------



## LYNNWIL (Feb 5, 2007)

Just got to say....

Yayyyyyyyyyyy!! Portia!

Well done Hun, Fantastic News!


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Aliyah

I am feeling pretty much the same... I am too scared to do anything.  I have been attending a link support group meeting at the hospital and the girls who have been successful said they had many cycles but on there last cycle they didnt do anything... So I havnt done anything!!!!!

I read somewhere that if you do what you feel comfortable with or not... then you have done everything possible that you feel is right for it to work.

I hope you dont mind me asking either girls..... have any of you carried on with your normal sex life? I cant find anywhere that says you cant.. but im scared too!!!

Thanks

Hayley x


----------



## Tracey&amp;Chris (Jan 6, 2007)

HI All,
I have been reading your posts and would like to know if you would mind me joining in the conversation.
I had 2 embryos (4 cell) put in on 19 Feb and am due to test on 3 Mar (day 15)
I have been trying to convince myself that the AF pains are a good thing, but I still feel scared it hasn't worked...although last night I had a dream I told my dh that I got a  .
Who knows, I think this being off work for 2weeks is not healthy for my mind.
I can't go back as I have cancelled all my appointments so not worth it.
I have been doing paperwork at home although there is only so much I can handle and in the back of my mind I keep thinking of being preggers.  
Anyway I gues enjoy it while you can.
Hope everyone is doing well and congrads to Portia, may your pregnancy be a good one. 
Tracey


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Portia, congratulations on your BFP. 

Hayley, I haven't had any implantation bleeding either.  Our clinic did say that you were to refrain from sex for 16 days from EC date - sorry!! 

Aliyah, I have been resting in bed or sitting watching TV/DVD's.  I did go out today to post a letter and then I called into some shops beside the car.  You asked about driving - I only drove a few miles.

Claire, I had to laugh at your description of disappearing behind the trees!!  

Tracey, I have only been off for 2 workdays since ET and it is fine so far but I know that as time goes on I might get more bored.  I find as long as you keep doing different things it is easier.

Fiona


----------



## misha72 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Hayley,

I am scared to do anything too.. it silly..  I think im gonna try and get back to some state of normalty..  before i loose the plot!!!!!!!!

Going out to the shop with Dp flexable friend !! Hurray...

Oh our clinic says we should hold back frm sex life(whats that) ha ha  

Aliyah05 xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi again girls

it makes me smile to see we're all thinking the same.... 

Aliyah I drove today for the first time, but only 5 mins down to tesco... not sure if that counts..

Our clinic told us no sex for the 1st week... but we're gonna abstain for the 2ww and beyond... Too much information really eh?

I'm on day 4 of ET and still enjoying the rest, altho I did gently sweep the floor yest, we're selling our house & had a viewing!

I keep getting a stabbing pain when I pee, just as my bladder is emptying... AGH got to stop obsessing but its impossible
think its just with all the activity thats gone on down there...

TTFN
Andrea
xx


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

Portia-    keep taking care though Hun nothing to physical at work though.

shill and seaweed- i am so sorry, i cant imagine how you are feeling i know how upset i was yesterday with a spot i just cant imagine    to both of you.

hello to all the new girls  

well 3 more sleeps until i test.......................... no more spotting for me which i am pleased about a lot of dull pains and a bit of stabbing now and again low down almost that low down   also really tired in the afternoon and been having naps- lovely. this afternoons sleep i could feel my heart racing hopefully thats my blood pumping to a couple of little embies.  i am being really positive about it all.  please send me   and as many bubbles as pos.

good luck to everyone else on 2ww.

oh by the way I'm enjoying Jeremy! DH thinks my crazy.

xx


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

oh i am having terrible night sweats too, i was when d/r and/or stimming, just started again the last 2 nights............ good sign maybe?  
x


----------



## Kimberly (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello to all of you wonderful ladies!! I read the posts this morning, I laughed and cried...and I don't think it was all hormone related either!! I am so sorry to Shill and Seawead with your BFN. It never gets easier. Ever. 

I am doing about all the sames stuff as you guys. Sore boobs and the rest. I talk to the little ones all the time. I have tried to get DH to say a few words of encouragement to them as well, but he seems to think that is a little off...LOL 
My Dr. told me to stay in bed 3 days then light activity for the 2ww. Last time I didn't do what he said exactly - I did the 3 days, flew home and took up life as usual. BFN. Honestly though, last time I had two embies transfer that looked weak at best. I think he just went through with the transfer on the long shot that something could come of it. I guess I didn't really think there was much hope in it and don't really think the Dr. did either. This time I had 4 beautiful ones transfered and the Dr. was absolutely adamant that I bed rest and take it really really easy for the 2ww. I don't know if he is just overly cautious and this is his standard protocol or if he has a special reason for doing this with me, he didn't say and I forgot to ask. He also said NO SEX. 

WIshing you all the best and thank you all for being there. AND thanks for adding me on your list. I feel official now. 

Kimberly


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

welcome kimberley.  
x


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

Hiya every1. Bit of an update for me.  Me and DH going to clinic on thurs as he is having his last sperm test/trial before start of TX.
due to the fact i have been having massive pains in ovaries for 3 weeks they booked me in urgently for a scan thurs AM aswell to check to see what is going on.  I must admit i was very impressed with how quick they were to help me out.......HORRAY!! for my fert clinic!!

hows every1 doing today??
xxxx


----------



## fabizzy (Jul 27, 2007)

Well I am glad things are moving along for you hun   Good luck with everything  

Rachelxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Ladies, just catching up with you all as now half way through the dreaded 2ww.

Had some advice today about the dreaded cyclogest, apparently back door is best as more of it is absorbed, wish someone had told me as id been doing the other way  

Quick question though to anyone who has ever had accupuncture, has anyone ever mentioned fluttery pulses?  My accu said I had my fluttery pulse again, which i dont normally have only when I have embies on board, I am taking this as a very positive sign but wondered if anyone else had ever heard of it.

Anyway lots of       to you all

Love
Emma


----------



## Kimberly (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I posted on a different thread last week, the one for newbies. One of the things I mentioned was my NEW and powerful phobia about crossing the street. I am in a huge city and crossing the street is just something you have to do. I have found one crossing guard about 5 blocks away. Anyway, this isn't normal for me and I was worried if possibly I was going mad...really. I mean everytime I would start to cross I would think " I am going to get smashed by a car and they will find I was pregnant after all." Weird I know. 

Finally I decided it was some kind of crazyness associated with the 2ww and hormones and to cut myself a break and just not cross the street if possible until after test day. Fortunately there is is a lot to do here on this block. Today, I was walking to the pharmacy ( on the same side of the street) to get a hpt and got hit by a car!! It wasn't bad, I didn't get smashed although there is a nasty bruise. Ironically it was as I was passing my Fert Clininc!! The car had pulled in off the street and I passed behind just as they decided to BACK UP  - BACK INTO THE STREET! Who does that? It really freaked out a man that was walking toward me and he practically knocked me down trying to save me, others walking on the street started screaming and and the driver of course was horrified. It took a minute for me to catch up.  Curiously, NOW I am not afraid to cross the street anymore!! What a cure.

So, I came back and tested - even though I know it is too early and was in the afternoon and there was no way outside of a set of quadruplets I could test positive now. Not having quadruplets, so a clear negative. I mainly just wanted to DO something. That was my day.

HUGS AND BABY WISHES TO YOU ALL,

Kimberly


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Morning All

Anyone get scared to death by the Earthquake in England last night?  Was awoke at just before 1 a.m. by the house violently shaking.  Apparently it was 5.3 on the scale and the epicentre was Market Rasen in Lincolnshire so not too far away from us.

I was so scared, it really shook me up, I was clinging to my DH!!!  Buy my DS slept through it!!!

Hope it's not shook my little embies away!!!!  Only one more sleep to test day!!

 and   to everyone.

Em


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Morning ladies,
How are you?
i hope you don't mind me joining in...feeling very worried about things - i'm on day 5 following ET with 2 x Day 3 - 8cell embies...
up until last night i was feeling very positive about everything, but suddenly last night all changed - my heart started pounding and the negative thoughts started to flood in. i feel nothing. my boobs are massive and very sore - but they were getting sore before EC and i put the continuing pain down to Cyclogest - i am prone to sore boobs on a monthly basis!
but in my tummy i feel nothing - all i can feel is my tummy getting back to normal - after the trauma of EC (i suffered badly with pain, bloatedness and constipation - sorry TMI!)
i think that my embies should have been blasts on Mon and i expected to feel some implantation pains by now - and perhaps some spotting...pinkish stuff that other ladies on here talk about...but nothing? DH has asked me what happens in natural pregnancy do ALL ladies get implant' pains and spotting?? Do ALL ladies get pain & spotting on TX too?? are there ladies out there who have BFP's but had no signs??
i'm very up and down emotionally - and know that the drugs have a lot to answer for...

i'm looking for some advice...please!   

Em - earthquake - OMG! you ok XXX 

Kimberly - wow - strong phobia indeed - but how weird you came into "contact" with a car?! take care of yourself - and GOOD LUCK for your test XXX 

wanttobeamummy - hi huni - glad to see things are moving on! great news! xxx 

Emma - hi there - wow - you are a week in already! how are you? thanx for the advice about taking Cyclogest - been thinking that too - i'm back to work next week and i wont have as much time to lie around and let the bullet melt! so perhaps the back-door will be better!!! ewwwwwwwwwwww!  

ALL - ladies on the 2ww - i'm feeling it! Sending you lots of love and positive vibes...

       

LottieG XXX


----------



## dolphin17 (Oct 17, 2007)

Morning Ladies!

Few personals first...

Lottie - Honey please try stay  - loads of girls have NO (none, nada) symptoms in the 2ww and end up with bfp! You have as good a chance as anyone of this working  Defo blame your mood swings on the drugs, we have a right to be a bit (completely?)   at the moment 

Em - Wow no we didn't feel the earthquake where we are in London - must have been very scary!  Don't worry your embies will be much too snuggled up safe inside you to move! Good luck 4 tomorrow hun  

Kimberley - OMG! Glad u ok after your car incident! At least it cured you of your phobia 

Emma - You asked about fluttery pulse - my acupuncturist (is that a word?!) said last week when I asked about pulses that pg women have a pulse "like pearls moving over water". Does that mean fluttery?! Quite possibly!!   I didn't really know what that meant and I have since been feeling my pulse, it just feels like a heart beating  Which is still good as far as I'm concerned 

Floss - Hope you're staying   honey!

SueMac, Christina and everyone else reading on the 2ww - sticky vibes to you all 

As for me... well I think I might ask the clinic to do a blood test tomorrow (I have to go anyway for my gestone jab as DP away until evening)... but whether they agree is another matter - my official test date still only Monday. Will let you know!!!

Lots of sparkling baby dust

Dolphin x x x


----------



## dolphin17 (Oct 17, 2007)

PS Forgot to ask, is anyone else having skin issues - I have itchy red patches on both my cheeks and puffy eyes - it's a very attractive look, not. Just wondered if anyone else having similar? I'm guessing it's just all the drugs...


----------



## spatch (Jan 17, 2007)

hi just wondering if i can join you??

Im having EC tommorrow and ET hopefully saturday!!

So should be testing on the 14th MArch

First cycle of ISCI on thr NHS

Cheers

Caroline


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Aliyah, enjoy the shoppping with DP flexible friend!!

Andrea, it is so hard not to get obsessed with all the different pains and wondering if they are good or bad pains!!!

Annie, bubbles on their way.  Good luck for testing.   I hope those night sweats are a good sign as they are doing my head in!

Want2beamummy, glad you have got dates for all the tests, good luck with them. 

Emma, I am due to have acupuncture tomorrow but she didn't mention anything about fluttery pulse the last day - hope it is a good sign.  The clinic told me to go the other way rather than the back way but I can see how it would be abosrbed better.

Kimberly, what a story.  Are you feeling ok now?  Good luck for your test. 

Em, that sounds terrible with earthquake, you don't expect them here at all.

LottieG, this is my first time having embies on board and I am only getting occasional twinges but no implantation bleeding.  I don't think everyone gets implantation bleeding. 

Dolphin, hope you get good news from the clinic.   I haven't those skin problems but I do have a mass of spots appeared suddenly - definitely must be hormones.

Welcome, Caroline.  good luck for EC tomorrow and ET on Saturday. 

I am feeling positive one minute and negative the next.  At the moment I'm just deciding what DVD to watch, not sure I want to watch a sad movie as I might just cry all the way through!!!
Fiona


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya

Loads of reports from friends and neighbours of how their houses shook, it was very frightening, I was deeply shocked and clung to my DH wasn't sure what was happening, felt like an explosion or something.  But we were all okay, the cat's were a bit confused, and been a bit fussy this morning but nobody was injured so we can say we survived the Earthquake!  The biggest one in 25 years apparently!

Lottie - Don't go sending yourself   looking at everyone's symptoms, for each one who had an implant bleed there is one that didn't for each that had boob problems there's one that didn't and for each that had pains of all sorts there's one that felt nothing at all, and they've all had BFP's!!!!!  My first cycle with my BFP I analysed everything and got comfort from reading all the posts on here, but everyone's different.  I didn't get a bleed this cycle or the first cycle for implantation, and I have had all sorts of pains in both cycles, but I think the sharp pains I keep getting this cycle are different to last one.  Just try stay   hard I know, but the 2ww will be over soon.

Hi Caroline - Of course you can join us, it's a really nice thread, you'll get lots of support here.    for your EC tomorrow, and for lots of nice embies for ET Saturday.

Dolphin - Keep   hun, not long till Monday, not sure you'll convince them to test you early!  Can't say I've had any skin problems just had dry eyes during DR, which have still been bit dry since.

Kimberley - Glad you've got over your road phobia, but   for your collision with the car, so glad you're okay hun!

Fiona -   hang on in there, this roller coaster is nearly over!

TTFN
Em


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Maybe I am being paranoid but just wanted to check with everyone.  I have a voucher for a facial and was thinking of booking as it would be relaxing but would that cause problems with all the products?

Thanks
Fiona


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

I'd say go enjoy the facial Fiona!!!  We need a little TLC.  I think on ET day they say avoid perfumes and things as they can effect the embies, and don't want that when they are going back in, otherwise I'd of thought most products safe.  Just tell them you may be pregnant and they should know what to avoid if they are trained professionals.  Phone your clinic if you want to be really sure.

I am avoiding having my hair coloured at the moment, had it cut last Friday, but there is no evidence against having it done, just thought I wouldn't like the chemical smells during the 2ww.

TTFN
Em


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Em

Thanks for reply, I was just going to get my hair cut as well and avoid the colour just in case.

Thanks
Fiona


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

a quickie!...
Hello! and welcome newbies to the thread! hope we can support you!

thanks for the reassurance ladies - was getting in a state and now feel a little calmer...
there is so much going on this tread - but i want to say Hi & Big love to all - 
Fi - a facial is fine - but tell your therapist as some oils are a no no...
Em - thank you! xxx sending positive vibes to you too XXX
Caroline - Good luck at EC huni XXX look after yourself and get some DVD's in for afterwards...nearly there - and very exciting! X
Dolphin - thank you angel...how's you
Annie - sent you some bubbles XXX

right - going to go out for a bit and de-stress some more...
love ya and leave ya 
LottieG
XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya All
Can I have some bubbles for tomorrow please?
Em


----------



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

Morning ladies..
Well no earthquake shakes up here in Scot;and.. thank goodness, I'd pee my pants!!!

Lottie, I had natural long time ago, but remember it vividly, and didn't have any signs... not even sore boobs!!. I had bad pains last night, felt really low, but they've gone today so hoping it was implanting pain. Also my boobs have been sore since EC, and up until yest they were very painful. Today its much much less... Would that have been my HCG jab that cud have made them like that? God here I go obsessing again, I look like a freak prodding my boobs every few hours... Just as well I'm indoors 

Caroline welcome to this thread, good luck for tomorrow, enjoy the drugs  apparently I blethere all thru my EC but can't remember a thing... How scary...

Fiona, I'm a bit like that today hun, up & down, couldn't even have a conversation on the phone with my friend just now, and poor DH has had his head bitten off 3 times so far.... keep     

Dolphin, hope the clinic agree good luck chick  

I spoke to my clinic today re the pessaries, they said either "entrance" is ok.... I'd jsut be scared in case the sensation of putting them in made me want to go, and the bloody thing would come out  

Right back to the TV, 
  
Luv
Andrea
xx


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Lottie, hey hun, check our the thread i have started on peer support - about implantation and bleeding. it made me feel so much better to hear that not everyone gets it.

Dolphin, glad to hear you are well. Sorry about itchy skin - not having that problem myself. I would say that wind is probably my big problem at the moment - doesn't help that i have just had a lentil curry!! Sorry - TMI  

Fiona facial sounds like a great idea.   

Kimberley, i hope you are ok now and not feeling too shook up. 

Hope everyone else is well. I have just had a great shopping spree -again!! Bought some sexy shoes as didn't want to buy new clothes as would have to buy a size bigger as my tummy/boobs are huge!! Wouldn't mind if i was def pg!!

hope everyone is staying sane. 
Love
Floss


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Tracey and Caroline ~ welcome to the thread. Caroline ~ good luck for EC tomorrow  

Portia ~ yay....congratulations hun!!! Take care and enjoy! 

I missed the earthquake......i can sleep through anything!

Love and much luck  

Lizzy xxx


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi girls... I too felt the quake.. scary!  my hubby slept through it until i woke him up.. my tv in bedroom fell off the stand...  So scary!!!  I dont think alot of people in our area have been hurt tho.

I just wanted to wish you all well....  Im still feeling pretty much the same. In pain.. and misserable!!! Sorry moaning again.

I am trying to stay positive.. I dont test until 6th March... Its dragging alot!!!

Hope you are all well... sending you all lots of bubbles.

Take care

Hayley xxxx


----------



## anna167 (Feb 20, 2008)

christina07 said:


> hi anna
> welcome! ive only just joined this thread too, how you finding the 2ww, what day are you on im on day 3.


hi hun hope your ok im going out of my mind im testing on the 4th march..

anna xx


----------



## misha72 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi to everyone,

Sorry to be misarable but.... 

I am feeling like my af is arriving!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! only on day 6 frm et.have got backache and feeling sick.. much the same as when its on its way...

I am hoping its nothing but i cant help thinking it could be over soon... 

Has anyone else felt like this?

Aliyah05 xxxxxxxx


----------



## bokbabe (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi PUPO Ladies! 
Can I join you please? 

I had ET today and have a 4 cell embie onboard, as only got 4 eggs, out of which 1 fertilised.
Was completely gutted yesterday when I was told the news in the morning and was so worried that it wouldn't make the night and therefore not be viable for transfer, but it did and now I too am PUPO!
I understand there is less of a chance, however at the end of the day *it only takes one* (I guess that is going to become my mantra over the next 2 weeks!)

Hope everyone is well and not going too  and I hope to get to know you all over the next couple of weeks.   
In fact...I already have a question! I am on cyclogest and seem to have the most horrendous trapped wind (sorry, tmi!) and am uncomfortably bloated...is that normal?

,  and plenty of       

Bok xx


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Bok

I also had very bad trapped wind.. but not its letting go and doesnt care where or when ha ha.... sorry tmi! ha ha

So yeah the swollen tummy is normal too.  Drink plenty of water it does help.

good luck and try stay positive

Take care

Hayley xxx


----------



## misstattoo (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Ladies, I hate the 2ww everyday feels like 2 weeks. I'm feeling awful today everything is aching boobs, back, stomach. I hope it's not AF. 
  Woo hoo Bokbabe little embie on board ,Sending you   and good luck. cyclogest is not a pessary for the faint hearted   i used to have daily earthquakes when i took it


----------



## Kimberly (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello Everyone

I can hardly believe you had an earthquake!! How incredibly scary!! 

I took the hpt test today, its 14 days from EC and 11 from ET. My official test day is March 1 only 4 days away. It was POSITIVE!!Now I am all a ******* and can't concentrate on anything ! I am not sure if I should believe it or not but I guess its right. What do you guys think 
I hope you are all doing well and I thank you all for being there. It makes such a huge huge difference!! 

Kimberly


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya All

Well I had a scare today, I went to Tesco (that wasn't the scary bit!!!!) and bought a home hpt as I was planning on doing an extra test at midnight tonight as then it would be test day, and then do the hpt the clinic gave me in the morning with first wee.  Anyway, got home, went to the loo, and there was a very faint pink discharge on my panty liner.  I had this day after my test when I did first cycle and got a BFP.  I went a bit loopy and although I'd just weed I managed to squeeze out a few more drops and immediately did one of the test strips just bought (it was a 2 pack!).

 BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

So I rang my DH and asked if could come see him at work, didn't want to say over phone, and he's only 20 minutes away.  So rushed over to tell him, then back to tell my best friend.

So I am a naughty girl after all, but I was devastated when I saw the pink discharge.  Anyway, still have to do the clinic one tomorrow but hope it's a good sign.  Last time I always believed that the discharge was the second embie comming away, but have to wait another 4 weeks to find out if they both stuck.  

Thank you all for your supportive words and   vibes.

I am still in a bit of a panic as I am getting strong pulling pains in my abdomen, very sharp!!  So please still send me more   vibes and bubbles, I think the ones I've got today after my earlier post have really helped!!!

 and   to everyone else!!!  Anyway, I'm going to go rest now, so no time for personals, sorry it's an all me post.  Will catch up tomorrow.

TTFN
Em


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi!
Wondered if I could join in here. After ICSI had 2 embies put back on 23/2. Test day - if we get that far is 6th March.
Worried - as having a 3 year old means no rest - so panicing that this has blown it a bit?? Although keeping busy does slightly help the endless wait.

Symptoms so far...not many really. Boobs bit bigger and sore but I know the pessaries can do this. Bloated  - but have been since ec. A few aches and twinges in tummy and weirdly "down below" . Thats it!

Good luck to all on 2WW.
Cazx


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

OMG Em,   thats amazing news, congratulations hun  maybe the pink discharge thing is the same for me, fingers crossed hey, another 32 hours before i test. i have sharp pains to low down. oh i so hope so.     please can the same people send me bubbles that sent them to em earlier!
 good luck to everyone else.
x


----------



## A+A (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Can i please join you? really hope that you don't mind me gatecrashing the party  
I'm on my 2ww (just 4 days to go) and finding it rally hard nower days to wait, anticipation kills  
I have been really good the 1st week and was just happy to be PUPO, but recently started getting rather worked up and anxious about the test. Every day feels so long, this has definitely been the longest week since my childhood when i was waiting for Xmas or my birthday with this much anticipation   My DH is not letting me test a day earlier, not even 1 day earlier  
I have not felt that great today (as you may have read my little cry for help) and feel quite down, its SOOOO hard to have a PMA (positive mental attitude). What do you ladies do to help you through these days? 
I've resorted to colouring my calendar in at work (different colour for every hour there, that i get closer to the test day) my colleagues think i have gone   and asked me today if i wanted them to order me a colouring-in book from Amazon   

What helps you through the 2ww? 

Sending you all LOADS of     for your test days and    .


----------



## emsypops (Mar 4, 2007)

There you go annie, anything for a fellow wessex girl, lots of               

to you too.

Love

Emma


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

thank you emma.      back at you.
x


----------



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi again

congrats on the BFP Em & Kimberley, bubbles sent as requested... Also bubbles to you too Annie 

Alliyah keep   babe, the pains cud a good sign...

Well 12 hours later & I'm still boob prodding, and boy have they got sore again!! 
DH has gone out to play pool with the boys, think he's fed up not getting any sensible conversation out of me, he's promised to take me to lunch tomorrow, I need to get out     

Right gonna see if Gordon Ramsay will take my mind off things....
Nite nite all
xx


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

BOK - welcome. Yes, it only takes one. There are plenty of women on this site who have become pg from one embryo. Hope it is snuggling in nicely to mummy. 

Hey andrea - hope you are well this morning.

Lizzy - how you doing?

Hayley, sorry you are in pain. Hang in there. Am sending u positive vibes   

Aaliyah, I felt like that too. Was sure AF was coming. Am feeling better today - Day 8 after transfer. Hope you feel better soon. 

Misstattoo, Cyclogest was driving me nuts too. This time around, I asked for Crinone gel and I am finding that much better. Still gives me terrible wind tho. 

Kimberley, that is sounding very good to me, hun. Doesn't HCG trigger shot leave your body 10 days after you take it? Fingers crossed but it sounds very promising to me.  

Em - I am sooooooooooooo excited for you. My heart was beating fast when I was reading your msg. Am sending you more positive vibes sweetie.    

Caz2 - I can't believe you are ding this with a toddler- hats off to you!! Hang in there, hun.

Annie - best of luck - hope you are not going too  

AA - welcome!! Can't give you too much advice on 2WW because I go crazy. Best thing for me is to watch loads of DVDs to take my mind of things.

Zengirl - I know how u r feeling. Still early days for you. Positive vibes hun.     

I have woken up at 7 this morning and feeling slightly nauseous but could be imagining it because i want to feel that way [pg symptom and all that]. Past few days have felt like i am slightly hungover even tho that is impossible unless you can get drunk on water. Not sure of what to make of that. Have just come off steroids so these symptoms could be related to that. I am tryin to remember how i felt last TWW at around this time - but just can't remember!! It is day 8 after ET and starting to think about pee sticks - trying not to think about them   
hope everyone else is well. Sorry its a long un.
Love always
Floss


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, at 7.15 this morning we both couldn't hold out any longer.

I went to the loo and did the sample and left the actual "testing" part to dh. We lay in bed for what felt like 3 years not 3 minutes and he left me to go and see the result.

















                                          
                

We're both absolutely over the moon excited, Im not sure I quite believed the two test sticks!!!!!

I'll be due 4th November.


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Niamh, That is fabulous news!!                 
   

Floss


----------



## jini (May 15, 2007)

morning niamh,

congratulations to you and dh, well done,brilliant news im so chuffed for youxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ive been online since half six waiting for your result!!  

lots of love janine xx


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Awwwww he heeeeeee


----------



## misha72 (Jan 26, 2008)

hi naimh,

CONGRATULATIONS HONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

  

   

Really pleased for you chick..... xxxxxxxx

Aliyah05 xxx


----------



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

Huge congrats Niamh.....     

Well done honey
xxx


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

Well done you girls......I am over the moon for you all.

Wooo will it be twins... ha ha

Take care 

Hayey xxxx          ^reiki


----------



## A+A (Jun 27, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS Niamh!!!!


----------



## Tracey&amp;Chris (Jan 6, 2007)

Congradulations Niamh!     
Wish you well in your pregnancy.
I am still waiting for a result (4 days to go) and lets hope this brings us a lucky streak!
I haven't tested yet which is a miracle....I think I am too scared its going to be  ...
I think the next time I do this (and hopefully I won't have to til the next time) I am going to take the first week off and not the second...I am going   looking into everything hoping that it is  ....
Good luck though and let me tell you i feel for you all in the 2ww.
Tracey


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Andrea, I imagine DH understands why he is getting shouted at.

Floss, glad you got something nice at the shops.

Hayley, it is hard to stay positive but you have to keep yourself busy without overdoing it, which can be hard.

Aliyah, I hope AF doesn't come. 

Misstattoo, it does feel like forever and you analyse all your symptons.

Kimberly, hope the results are good  

Em, I hope you get a BFP today 

Welcome, Caz, A+A and Bok 

Annie, good luck for testing tomorrow 

Niamh, congratulations on BFP  

I have got a lot of symptons overnight and today - my boobs are really sore (like never before) and I have different pains and aches.  It is so hard to know if this is real symptons or the Cyclogest
Fiona


----------



## mooer (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi all,

Well nearly half way through the 2ww...  I have zero symptoms apart from the odd twinge here and there.  Only my last tx (fresh ICSI cycle) I had really sore boos, but this time, nothing.  I reckon its cos I didn't have an HCG shot this time (frozen cycle) so I think it might be the trigger shot that causes sore boobs (not the Cyclogest)??

Amanda
x


----------



## LYNNWIL (Feb 5, 2007)

I have to say....NIAMH CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## dolphin17 (Oct 17, 2007)

Em and Niamh - congratulations to you both, really fantastic news  

I have some news too, I peed on a digital stick this am and I also got a bfp  I saw my fave nurse at clinic this am 4 my gestone jab and she agreed we do a blood test, so I'm waiting to hear from the clinic this evening to confirm.

To everyone reading that's still on the 2ww -    to you all    

Dolphin x x x


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Dolphin - just left msg for you on other thread but had to do it here too
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!               

Floss


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

Dolphin.. congratulations..... well done you!!

I am telling myself... it is worth it all in the end...

Take care let us know how the blood test goes.

Take care

Hayley xxx


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Dolphin, congratulations on your BFP


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya

Yes it was positive again this morning at 4 a.m. !!!!!!!!  Been to clinic and got my lovely Utrogeston tablets to continue taking.

They didn't want to do any blood tests, and said that the pulling should all be normal body getting used to it stuff.

So I join the club!!!  How will I last 4 more weeks to scan date?  

TTFN
Em


----------



## ClaireL65 (Jul 20, 2007)

Dolphin, Em and Niamh - many many congrats!!!!!!!!

I hope to be joining you on Sunday, but I'm not feeling very positive right now, and have a feeling it's going to be bad news.

Take care girls and lots of love

Cxxx


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

congratulations em....
I hope to be joining the preg club soon.. 6th March......

Claire... iv blown you lots of bubles hun...

hope everybody is ok today?  its all nice news today!  thats what we like to see...

Take care

Hayley xxx


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

niamh, dophin and golden  CONGRATULATIONS LADIES        thats the best news well done.

niamh- i had been reading your diary and had a few tears you have been so positive.  

golden- my clinic doesn't test either just sends the pee stick, zeta says not to use a pee stick but get blood test oh well. 

zengirl- i had a similar problem to start with as it sounds like you are having, Dr told me tesco value OJ is the best laxative out there, seemed to help me, I'm OK now 13days after ET.  

Claire, Amanda, Hayley and Fiona - stay positive and keep talking to them.               .


lots of love to anyone I've missed.

xxx


----------



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

Evening girls

Already said congrats to the others...  so Congrats Dolphin... Aren't all these BFP's the most fantastic news   

I've been feeling on top of the world today no ab pains, just tender boobs, but freaking out a bit now!!! Was reading other threads, and there's word of avoiding spicy food... I had rice with curry sauce from the chinese the day after ET albeit a very small amount. But boy it doesn't take much to get me worrying just now  .My clinic never said a word about it... 

ok back to watching tv as usual...

Luv
Andrea
xxx


----------



## dolphin17 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi again

The clinic has called to confirm I am pg, with a nice healthy hcg level (apparently!) of 256!

Thank you so much for all the good wishes, it means so much to me.

Love Dolphin x x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Hayley* ~ moan away if you want to hun, that's what we're here for. Sending you some hugs and bubbles  

*Hi Anna* ~ just a few more days hun  

*Aliyah* ~ (((hugs))) it sounds really normal, early pg symptoms and AF symptoms are so similar  

*Bok* ~ hi there...welcome to the thread to you and your embie. Loads of luck  

*Caz* ~ welcome to you too....i'm sure you'll be fine. Good luck  

*A+A* ~ glad you've joined us hun....enjoy the colouring 

*MissTattoo, Emma, Andrea, Janine, Tracey, Fiona, Amanda, Lynn and Claire* ~ hope you are all doing ok......sending lots of postive vibes 

*Zengirl* ~ i'm sure your embies will be ok (((hugs))) to you though!

*Floss* ~ I'm fine hun.....going to put my feet up and watch Masterchef with a big cream bun  How are you doing?

*Annie* ~ sent you some bubbles  All the luck in the world for tomorrow   

*Kimberly* ~ wow thats sounding ever so positive....yay  

*Dolphin* ~ have you heard yet? Looking forward to your news  

*Em* ~ congratulations!!!! Have a very happy and healthy pg 

*Niamh* ~ congratulations....really fab news 

*Angel and Sarah* ~ much luck for your tests tomorrow       

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Dolphin!!! Fantastic.....huge congratulations 

xxx


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Wow - so much is happening! COME ON YOU BF'S!!!

Dolphin - couldn't be happier for you babe! Must feel even more real now the clinic have confirmed your BFP!! Yipppeeeee!!!! xxx

Zengirl - how are you doing on your 2WW?? Hope you are managing to stay calm...sending lots of positive vibes 

To all ladies about to test:        

To all ladies on the 2WW:        

and to all ladies who need it:        

Sorry for not being more personal - DH has mentioned me spending more time with him!!!!!!!! bless - normally he can't wait to get rid!

My news: nothing much! sore boobs - but they are usually sore before AF & Cyclogest does the same thing i've been told - had a few twinges and AF like pains / aching...think mostly down to ovaries settling down...feeling ok'ish - crying a lot! DH thinks i'm unhinged - fell out of the car last night outside Tescos - chasing an envelope that was on my lap that flew out and landed on a grate...i misjudged the ground and ended up under the car - sore knee and head...i thought it was hilarious - DH didn't!!

lots of love
LottieG XXX


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

grrrrrrrrrrrrr keep losing my message
anyway - great news on those BFPs- lets hope its infectious!

I'm now on day 5 post et. No strong symptoms really. Boobs bit tender (but they were the minute I started the cyclogest even before et). Don't "feel" remotely PG or really any different from usual .Maybe a few tummy twinges - but to be honest I'd probably not have even noticed them under normal circumstances :-(
Have given up the gym (and drink and sex!) but other than that living totally normally including picking up my 3 year old quite alot! Not much choice really! 

Have been trying to remember how i felt last time (when I got PG through ICSI with my 3 year old) - but I can't really remember (amazingly!) - only thing I do remember is very strong tummy ache about 10 days post et....and sore boobs. But had the later  with my BFN as well....so who knows
anyway , rambling. Speak tomorrow
cazx


----------



## dolphin17 (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for your message Lottie... glad to hear you're doing ok too... bless you falling out of the car! I could also see the funny side as I also been a tad clumsy lately, I read out your post to my DP and he didnt find it quite so funny either! Must be a man thing 

Zen girl - yes you need a prescription for cyclogest - well I did anyway last time I was on them - and I know the one time I struggled to find a pharmacist that had any so don't leave it to the very last minute!

Sparkling baby dust to all the 2ww's

Dolphin x x x


----------



## sarahjc74 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hi Lizzy

I did my test yesterday and got a BFP. 

I was so shocked I did another later and another today all of which are BFP  

Good luck to all you ladies in waiting keep positive xx


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Sarah, thanks for letting us all in on another piece of great news!!!! Congratuations to you!! 

Hope everyone else is well this morning! Lottie hope your head isn't too sore after your fall!

Floss


----------



## jini (May 15, 2007)

hi sarah,

just wanted to give a huge congratulations on your bfp  well done brilliant news,see you over at waiting for 1st scan soon .

lots of love and luck janine xx


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hiya everyone crikey theres so much going on here lol
i just wanted to ask im 10dpt i had frozen embryo transfer am taking progynova tablets and ulstrogen pesseries i did a first response test this morning and got a bfn as anyone tested and got a bfn on day 10 and then teseted later and got a bfp


thanks sue


----------



## mooer (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Sue...

Step away from the pee sticks!!!      

LOL - I know its tempting.  I had FET also on 22/2 and am not due to test until 9/3, but I'm sat here thinking "hmmm... how soon can I REALLY test" ?  LOL    

When is your official test date?? Your embies have to be producing enough HCg to register on a test.  How old were they when you had the transfer?

Amanda
x


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

hi amanda they were donated embryos and all i know is the were frozen on day 3xx my otd is 5th march


----------



## sarahjc74 (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks all for your congratulations wishes- I still can't believe it. Don't give up hope. I know this 2ww is hell   but its worth it in the end


----------



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

Good morning girls


Congratulations Sarah, wow lots of BFP's heres' hoping its definitely catching...

Amanda I test the same day as you...

Zengirl I'm symptom spotting to, and as yet apart from the odd twinge nothing really. Boobs are tender, but last night I got woken up with the pain in them, real stabbing pain in my left one, which seems to have settled now.

Well    and       to all us ladies on the 2WW and lots of hugs & kisses to all the ladies with the   

Oh can I have some bubbles please mine look in a pretty sorry way    thank u 

Luv & kisses

Andrea
xxx


----------



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

only me again, my bubbles look fine I'm def going     

Thot it said 37  

TTFN
x


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

LOST MESSGAE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ANYWAY WILL BE BRIEF
SARAH - THATS SO GREAT. HAVING MY 3 YEAR OLD IS THE BEST THING THAT EVER HAPPENED TO ME. RELAX AND ENJOY!
SUE- YOU TESTED TO TOO EARLY. INFACT I GOT A -VE ON A PEE STICK WHEN I'D ALREADY HAD A POSITIVE BLOOD TEST - SO PANIC NOT!

SYMTPOM CHECK HERE- NONE! BOOBS SEEM BACK TO NORMAL (VERY BAD SIGN?), TUMMY ACHE - NONE. MILD HEADACHE (FROM STRESSING!), AM SURE LAST TIME i SORT OF FELT PG, NOTHING THIS TIME. ANYWAY....MUSTKEEP POSITIVE, MUST KEEP POSITIVE!

AM MEANT TO BE TESTING ON THURSDAY 6TH. 12 DAYS POST ET. ASSUMING I HAVEN'T GOT AF BY THEN.....NOW, HAVING SAID TO SUE DON'T PEE TO EARLY -AM I RIGHT IN THINKING YOU CAN PEE AND CHECK ON DAY 11 POST ET?

CAZXX


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

thanks for your replies i feel alot better 
sue


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Em, I'm so glad that your test was positive today, I'm sure that gives you more reassurance. 

Claire, I hope it is good news for you on Sunday. 

Hayley, you are testing the day before me so at least it is getting closer.

Annie, my clinic gives you the test as you leave after ET which in one way felt a bit strange so you just have to send back a slip to them after you have done it.

Zengirl, I had a similar experience as you and I was afraid for the embies but one of the side effects of the Cyclogest is diarroheoa, so I hope they are ok.

Andrea, nobody mentioned spicy food to me either but DH decided that we would be better staying off it just in case.  I don't think a small amount will do any harm.

Dolphin, great reasult from the clinic. 

Lottie, poor you falling like that, are you ok now?

Cazx, don't panic about having no symptons as you can never tell from them if they are real or from the Cyclogest. 

Sarah, congratulations on your BFP 

Sue, it is tempting to test early, just try again on your test date and I hope it is good news. 

I know some of you mentioned feeling pregnant but I'm not sure how to tell, is it just a gut instinct?
Fiona


----------



## misha72 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi everyone...

Congratulations  Dolphin, Sarah, and Em... on your big fat   ..it fab news its so nice to see so many positives it gives you hope.. 

     ^pompom

I hope the bfp is on it way to all the other girls too   .......!!!!

Love Aliyah05 xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi everyone.............

Hope you dont mind me butting in. I read your threads all the time and they really help me. I'm so pleased and encouraged to see that some of you have got  . It helps me to hope that I might one day too.

I'm now day 26 of my 5th cycle of clomid. It went upto 100mg this go and thankfully I've managed to get a cycle longer than 24 days!

I'm getting mild af cramps so I really know   is going to arrive soon. I got a   today. It helps to know that others get cramps and then get BFP.

Bibi x


----------



## anna167 (Feb 20, 2008)

hi, could you please add on, im bleeding today AF has arrived so lookes like a BFN.

anna  xx thanks so so much


----------



## ClaireL65 (Jul 20, 2007)

Thinking of you Bibi and Anna  

Sarah - excellent news - big congrats  

Love and   and   to everyone else at your various stages, and thanks for all your encouragement

Will let you know on Monday the outcome of my test on Sunday  

Claire xxx


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello

I'm butting in as well as Bibi -hope that's ok.

Just got basted yesterday, and I'm gonna ask a really stupid question.  Do you wait 2 weeks from the basting, or is it 2 wks 2 days which I think is what the Fertility Centre told us.  Hard enough to wait for 2 weeks, but another 2 days!!!!!

If it's 2 weeks, then that will be Thurs 13th Mar, if 2wks + 2 days thats Sat 15th Mar.

Thanks for reading.
XX


----------



## misha72 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Anna,,

R u ok honey? just wanted to say i'm thinking of you... 
Try not to get to down...

Dont give up yet honey  !!!!!! you never know.. xx

Love Aliyah xxxxxxxxx


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

Anna, big hugs hunni    
Hello to the rest of you girlies.. sorry no personals....
Julie Wilts... I was advised by my clinic just 2 weeks from ET. sorry thats all i know.
Have a nice weekend and good luck to all you girls that are testing over the weekend... (i have 6 more sleeps)


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Only 2 more days for me!!!   Now i am really nervous.   Sunday - here i come!!!  

sorry no personals - very tired today 

Love to everyone and good luck to anyone else testing this wkend.

A sleepy Floss x


----------



## dolphin17 (Oct 17, 2007)

Floss    for test day on Sunday, I really really hope it's good news  

Love Dolphin x x x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone sorry for not being about theis week. I have been having a few off days & did not want to moan on this fab happy, BFP thread!! wow what a week it has been on here.   

I have been getting lots of twinges still which make me look in my knickers every two mins sorry tmi!! what a tough time this 2ww is!! i am tired all the time. I keep looking at my boobs convinced one minute they look different & then next minute i decide they are the same    

Boobs have got a bit bigger in last two days & look a little veiny i think!! Roll on next thursday!!!

Floss - all the best for sunday hun  will be thinking of you.  

Sorry of lack of personals i promise i will catch up at some point.

All have a good weekend

Love Sue XX


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

Sue, me and you test on the same day.. thursday!!!  wish you luck hun.

Im all confused how im feeling.... im trying to stay positive tho.

Take care and good luck everybody for testing.

love hayley xxx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Hayley

Good luck to you aswell hun. are you going to be a good girl & wait until test day??

Here's to a very positive Thursday 6th March   

Love Sue XX


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Zen girl

Wow your testing thursday to thats fab it is going to be a very positive day    

My embies are 11 days old today    

Glad i am not the only mad one looking at my boobs every ten mins   

Are you going to be a good girl & wait until thursday??

Love Sue XX


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello again.... my hubby is making me wait until thursday.  I just want to test now tho.
When did you have ET then girls?  I think each hospital says different things...
Im at liverpool womens and I had ET on Thurs 21st Feb... Do you think I could test before then?
Are either of you going to test earlier?
Sending you lots of luck and I will blow you lots of bubbles        
Love Hayley xxxxx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hayley - i had et on 21st to & i think it was different for Zengirl cos she had two blasts put back is that right Zengirl?? I am going to wait until thursday even though i know i will be very tempted.

Love Sue XX


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Anna, so sorry AF has arrived.

Welcome Bibi and Julie

Floss, good luck for Sunday

Good luck to everyone on 2ww, it really is a trying time!!
Fiona


----------



## annie n (Feb 10, 2008)

well i have had my 1st ever   yippee, i cant believe it! we had another wobble yesterday as i had another spot of light pink blood so there were tears and everything so i sent DH to buy a POAS and there it was but as OTD was today we had to do the one Wessex provided today and that was so +.  what a roller coaster of emotions yesterday but what a fantastic day today has been. thank you everyone for all your support through fertility friends and verity have been a god send and stopped me going  . 

both DH and i would HIGHLY recommend Wessex fertility in southampton they have been just brilliant, we went in to see them today to let them know and they were all hugging us and there were some tears-what amazing, positive, caring ladies (and one guy!, oh & i don't mean Mr p, sorry) they are   

 congratulations Sarah  its amazing isn't it!   so what do we do next? what do we eat, drink, take, don't go near!?!?

sorry no more personals having to put a few   posts on and its already taken me an hour and DH is getting annoyed. 
good luck to everyone else TTC including all girls who just visit the site as a guest, register it is so worth it, you get so much support and advise.

xxx


----------



## jini (May 15, 2007)

hi annie, 

yippee!! congratulations on your bfp well done you xxxxx


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

Well done Annie... it mostley seems BFP this week.. I hope next week brings the same...

Enjoy your night annie xxx


----------



## misha72 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Annie

CONGRATULATIONS HONEY!!   ... on your  Happy days....

There are lots of girls with bfp I cant believe it... it great news!!! 

Enjoy every moment...  

love 
Aliyah05 xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## february (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Alya05

when is your test date

good luck


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Annie, that is wonderful news. Well done!!! Take it easy now and start enjoying your BFP!!  

Thanks for all the luck for this weekend - will really need it!!  

Now feeling a little excited after all BFPs!!

Love

Floss


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

congrats Annie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Zengirl, i know it sooooooooooooo hard. I have promised DH i won't so am gonna try to make it till test date on Sunday. We will see!!


take care
Floss


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Annie - It's weird that I don't know you but I am thrilled that you got your   .  Hope it's contagious!!    

Guess it's Thursday 13th for me then - anyone else on that day? XXX


----------



## LYNNWIL (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey Annie - CONGRATULATIONS!!   

There seems to be a few of us with a 21st Feb ET, I had day 3 transfer and am due for test on Wed 5th March!!

Been Very naughty today and bought POAS,    will try not to use it till test day, I don't want to have a shock either way at the Hozzy as they do a urine test and tell you there and then! My mate is at another clinic and she had a blood test and got the result later that day. I got AF on day 11 last time so am a bit worried.

Has anyone had any shooting pains low down where the uterus is? I have had some today and am a bit concerned, as I am 8 days post ET.

It's so frustrating this  

Good Luck And LOTS of    to EVERYONE!!

Lynn x


----------



## misha72 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi february

How r u 

My test date is 7th March My dp B/day...... it seems like a lifetime aways but I am staying positive  ..

How about you

Love Aliyah05 x


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi There
OK if I join you?
I've been reading this string sneakily for a few days - I say sneakily cos I promised my best mate I wouldn't start spending all my time on FF, she reckons it makes me fret more!!!     Maybe that's true!!

I had ET oN Sun 24th Feb, I think my test date is on 9th March. I say THINK cos I had a tantrum at my hospital.
After paying 400 quid for the three day stay, they only had one nurse and one maid on duty for the whole floOr - both the ladies ward and THE MOTHER AND BABY WARD!! So, I was freezing cold since there's a cold spell here and the heating wasn't on, and the one extra blanket they brought made no difference. Then the maid I asked for a bought of tissues / kleenex (because I was crying) brought paper towels instead half an hour later, and I ended up getting a box from the empty reception desk myself - plus there was a party in the next room, which I wasn't in the mood for, so I had a grump, got dressed and drove myself home two hours after the implant, so I'm not hopeful about it working, but I'm staying in bed now for entire 2WW hopefully.

That's it, it's off my chest now - GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!!!     

Loads Love
Kate
x x x


----------



## february (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi Aliyah05

my test date is 3/3/08.  i had icsi this time 19 eggs collected, 12 mature, 10 fertilised, 7 embryos - 2 were transferred and have 5 frosties.  with your last ivf did you test on your official date or did you test early?  This has been the longest 2 ww ever.  I did a PG test this morning - a cheap one and there was a faint positiv eline only after 10 mins.  I don't know what to think.  Do you think I should test again before my official date

good luck to you

do you know if pessaries stop a period.  my last AF was 18/08 and I have still not come on

thanks

takce care


----------



## february (Dec 3, 2007)

i mean last AF was 18/01/08


----------



## misha72 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi february

I had 16 eggs 12 fertilised 2 embros on board and 8 frosties...all grade 1. 4 cells.

I have never tested early I have always waited patiently...(going mad in the progess though)  I think if i did it early i would be wondering if it was right... but everyones different.. so you do what feels right for you..if your gonna do another hpt get a good one.. as for the test i do hope it is positive honey..    
the 2ww is a nightmare i should know by now this is my 7th attempt.. and you never get used to it  



Which  clinic are you with?

Stay positive chick    

oh yeh the pesseries can stop your period..

Good luck hone...  keep in touch

luv Aliyah05xx


----------



## Kimberly (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

I don't know if this will help ease your minds about having diarrhea (this is probably WAY more than you want to know) BUT when I get AF - I always get really really bad diarrhea for about 3 days. When I say bad, I mean most of the time it is BAD. In the past everytime (3 times) I would get pregnant instead of having morning sickness or whatever I would get Diarrhea like you get with food poisoning or something. That would begin literally almost the instant I conceived and last for weeks. Every time I ate anything I would just have to get up and walk straight to the bathroom. Apparently - thats my morning sickness. 

Point being that I was very concerned - especially the first time I got pregnant and talked to my OBGYN. She assured me - repeatedly that it would not fling out the embryo, although I felt certain I was going to loose some parts of my intestines.  I don't think it will hurt anything except just the way it makes you feel worry-wise. It feels like SOMETHING should give way, but I guess we are made so that what is supposed to stay, stays.  

I THINK I have a   just now ( test day is officially March 1) . BUT, the day I went for EC - I was really sick with diarrhea and actually worried that I would have an accident when I was put to sleep!!      ( I didn't thankfully)

SO there is a more detailed description of my somewhat offbeat morning sickness and like I said probably more than you guys wanted to know, but I hope it helps put your mind at ease a little anyway. For at least 5 minutes.. thats usually how long it takes me to move on to the next thing crazy thing my body is doing during this forever long 2ww.

Kimberly


----------



## february (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi ALiya05

I'm hoping to get the digital clear blue PG kits tomorrow and may do a test n sunday, fingers crossed its a BFN, can't bare to go through all this again, it's such a long process.

I'm with St Marys, have you gone private this time?

Thanks for your support and good luck hope you get a BFN

keep in touch

xxx


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

hi all 
       ive been trying to stay off ff fo a while as its been driving me mad looking at symptoms, cant believe how lucky this thread is theres been loads of bfp,s, just popped on to give a quick update 
well i tested yesterday and today    it was too early i know but its showing up a very faint positive, and today its a little darker, surely if it was hcg shot it would be fading. i had hcg shot 13 days ago, only 1 syringe (dont know how much was in it) does anyone know how long it stays in your sytem?
good look to all my fellow 2wwaitersxxx

and congrats to all you lucky ladies with bfps
                                                           christina, 

zengirl- you just posted same time as me, im lmao at your post lets just hope you got more willpower than me


----------



## misha72 (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi february,


I think you ment to put BFP not BPN..silly.. 

I've gone private now but I'm still with Dr Lieberman.. he's so nice and honest    the nurses are nice especially Helen..  she was at the birth of my daughter..I couldnt have got through any of my IVF or labour without her.    

Is this your first attempt

Good luck with the test on sunday if you do it...  

  

take care 
ALIYAH05 XX


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

zengirl-thanks for info thats really good to know im getting a teeny weeny bit excited now , i just wrote a big long post then got chucked of ff , when are you testing? think me and you was supposed to test on same day, best of luck
                                                              christina


----------



## Kimberly (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I went by the clinic and told them about the HPT being positive. They sent me straight over to the lab for bloodwork...and ITS YESSS!! YESSS!! I can hardly believe it!! I'm over the moon right now!! 

AND Zengirl, just this morning I was so upset because my boobs felt normal again, its been that way back and forth during the whole 2ww.  

Kimberly


----------



## christina07 (Mar 30, 2007)

congratulations kimberley well done!    enjoy the next 8 months, hope you have a happy healthy pregnancy
                                                          christina


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

Congratulations Kimberley.....  I wish you a happy pregnancy....  

Good luck to girls that are testing over the weekend xxxxx     
Hayley


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

Attempt number nine has just ended in tears for me with the arrival of AF this morning, two days early.

Kehlan


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

Good morning ladies,

kehlan - I'm so sorry honey...you must feel devastated. i can only send you hugs and my thoughts... 

I'm on d7 post ET - and feeling worried and anxious...have had some weird pulling / stabbing pains in my lower tummy (don't know if it's ovaries settling or something) and have constant AF-like aching - and some back ache too. Very sore boobs...all my usual symptons for AF...due to test next Friday 7th - but not sure i'll have to wait that long - or will probably test early! i can't handle another week!!! i know its naughty...i'm even thinking of testing tomorrow morning - but is that way too early

urghhhhhhh - this is so hard!

i have to go back to work on Monday and i'm dreading it i really am. there's no way i will be able to concentrate and my boss is a real ego - the thought of listening to him talking about [email protected] and himself is totally unapealing! oh i am such a moaner today!

Wow - great news Annie & Kimberly!        
Annie - I'm a wessex lady too - and YES- i agree they are fantastic there - so personal and caring - i couldn't be happier with them!

Good luck to the testers this weekend! hoping you get your BFP's too - come on March - be a lucky as Feb please!!!!

well - i wanted to say hi to everyone and send you positive vibes (not maon!)


----------



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

Good morning ladies

Wow huge    to Annie & Kimberley, hope you both have a fantastic pregnancy....

For everyone else testing over the next few days, sending you lots of luck for those     

I went out to dinner with my sis in law last night, I needed to stop symptom watching, and think about something else for a while. The 2WW is so so tough isn't it?

My boobs have been sore for days now but they have eased off... good or bad? Some times getting a wee twinge but not very often, and trying to differentiate between "girlie" twinges & bowel twinges   

I test on 9th March, not sure how I'm gonna survive another week of knicker & boob watch!!!

   to all of us patiently waiting...

Luv
Andrea
xxx


----------



## caz2222 (Feb 16, 2007)

My message from last night seems to have gone. which is probably just as well as it was very negative!

Kehlan - I'm so sorry for you. Take some time to spoil yourself.

I have no symptoms  -boobs normal. Nothing else to report.
my dd had mad vomit session last night....so i guess i'm next!

Did anyone else with a BFP have boobs that seems to be sore one minute then back to normal!!??

Big congratulations on the BFPs! 

Cazx


----------



## kazzza67 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Caz


I had sore boobs up until day 7 days past et then they seemed to go back to normal and I also started bleeding. I was absolutely convinced it was all over and decided to test 9 days past et. I got a faint positive and my hope was restored. I then tested on day 10, 12 and 14 and they all came up BFP each time the line getting stronger!!!!!!!!

There is still hope for you Caz. Good luck. I know how stressful the waiting is.

Kaz x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all do you mind if i join you last night i had my basting so am now on my 2ww and have to wait 14 days till test day!
this is my third and last time for iui so i need all the positive stuff going my way so i can be third time lucky!!


----------



## LottieG (Nov 19, 2007)

zoie said:


> hi all do you mind if i join you last night i had my basting so am now on my 2ww and have to wait 14 days till test day!
> this is my third and last time for iui so i need all the positive stuff going my way so i can be third time lucky!!


Hi there Zoie,
Congrats on your basting last night! Welcome to the 2WW! We are all in the same boat - same worries - same excitement!
Good luck to you!         
LottieG XXX


----------



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi again

This site seems to be my life just now... Its so good to ramble on and not feel stupid...

Keihlan I'm so sorry sweetie, my thoughts are with you...

Zengirl, I'm day 11 past trigger shot, so yes I figured it could be that.. In my previous pregnancy... many years ago  I had no symptoms except no AFm so I keep telling myself this!!
Zoei, welcome to the thread, its a godsend during the 2WW
Kaz, hearing things like that really helps

On the signs topic, does anyone else look for other signs We move house in May, I took my mum in law to see it, and there was a cot in the room which we wud use as a nursery, the woman's grandson had been staying!! I'm a bit of an exercise addict, well not so much these past few months, anyway, read this weeks OK mag, and lo & behold article in it about exercise in pregnancy... and then I opened my local paper to see an ad for new ante natal pilates classes starting in the area...  Its helping me to stay positive and that can only be a good thing right?

Ok no doubt I'll be back on soon, hubby is going for few beers this afternoon, think he's getting nervous, or I'm driving him


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Kehlen, sorry to hear your news.  

Well, my Af is due today!! I am very paranoid. Have lots of twinges in ovary area - like a pulling. Not sure at all if this is period pains -as my body is playing tricks with me - i cannot remember exacly wot period pains are like - confusing eh? I certainly am.   Feeling nauseous on and off too but not sure if this is a real feeling or one my mind has concocted. Told DH that i felt nauseous and he said he did too!!   He has had a tummy bug - hope to God i haven't got it now.  

Ok enuff about me - welcome ZOIE!!!  

Ands - those are positive signs - as long as they make you feel good that's what's important in 2WW.

caz - my boobs are the same - sore at times and then not - even when i give them a big pinch!!!

Kimberley, that is fantastic news, sweetie!!

Lottie and Zengirl - hang in there    

I have decided to stay away from pee sticks   . Even went to Boots today and walked past them - was very hard - developed a bit of a twitch as walked past them!! My reason being that the last time i tested early and got BFN. Was sooo down but felt worse because i stil had to wait and make sure on the test date which was another 3-4 days. I remember that feelin too well and so does DH - those few days were hell. We were so sad for those days inbetween and so on edge - in fact, i remember we didn't talk very much - we were in limbo land if you know what i mean. I've decieded not to put myself thru that again. But it is sooo difficult because they are readily available and give you an instant answer!! 

Hope everyone else is well and good luck to anyone testing too.

Floss


----------



## spatch (Jan 17, 2007)

hi

well im officially on my 2ww now as i had my et this morning

   for us all

Caroline x


----------



## Corrinann (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello all - hope this is ok  - found this board and thought I would drop you a line since first ET and not sure what are good or not so good symptoms - my name is corriann and I had an ET (one embie due to OHSS) on Wed xxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey there - Good Luck Caroline and Corianne    

We are all crossing our fingers for you.
Rule no:1 - stay calm, breathe, relax!!!!


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello Ladies

Zoie - as you had your basting yesterday we are only one day apart on the  .  It will be Thurs 13th for me which seems like an absolute eternity away!  Deliberately not bought any pee sticks so I'm not tempted to do anything too early, but not sure what state I'll be in by next weekend.  DH might have to confiscate my purse.  

Keihlan - I am so, so sorry for you honey.    

Annie & Kimberley - Congrat's to you both    .  

To all the rest of us ladies still on the 2ww   I hope that Annie & Kimberley's luck rubs off on us!    .

12 days and counting...... XXX


----------



## ClaireL65 (Jul 20, 2007)

for me

Took test this morning,  1 day early, as started bleeding and had strong sense of not being pregnant

Gutted

Cxxx


----------



## Ands42 (Feb 17, 2008)

Welcome Corinann & Caroline.... 

Claire I'm so so sorry huni, sending you lots of     and your in my thoughts...

Andrea
xxx


----------



## mungo (Sep 24, 2007)

Hello 
Just thought I would join this thread, had embryo transfer yesterday.  Welldone to all the BFP's and I'm so sorry to the BFN's.
Good Luck everyone that is waiting.
Love Tannie


----------



## bigchicky (Oct 11, 2007)

Claire... so sorry hunni... BIG BIG HUGS  
Hope your ok.
Im geting abit nervous now... feel like iv got af pains... but i cant remember what they are like.. 5 more sleeps!!!

HEllo to the rest of you 2ww ladie... I hope you are all ok?
Hello to the new ladies too xxx

Love Hayley xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi all
Can I join on here please?
ET today with test result on 13 March...
Sorry to hear about BFNs   and happy for the BFPs 
Best wishes to you all


----------



## Fionab (Aug 30, 2006)

Annie, congratulations on your BFP 

Floss, good luck for testing tomorrow.   I have twinges as well and felt a bit nauseous last night but not since then.

Kimberly, congratulations on your BFP 

Zengirl, my boobs seem to be really sore at night but are better during the day so you really can't tell.

Christina, I hope you get a good result.  I always write my posts in Notepad or Word so that if you do get chucked of FF you still have what you have written and can just cut & paste into FF.

Kehlan, sorry that you got a BFN 

Lottie, I have the same sort of symptons with AF aches coming and going and those other stabbing pains.

Cazx, my boobs are sore sometimes and not others, but defintely worse at night.

Claire, so sorry that you got a BFN  

Welcome Kate, Zoie, Caroline, Corriann, Tannie and MissJo 

I have nothing to report just feeling tired and taking it easy at the moment.
Fiona


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Anna* ~ I'm sorry to see your news....take good care 

*Kehlan* ~ ah hun, really sad to see your news too 

*Claire* ~ big big hugs, really so very sorry 

*Hi Lottie, Floss, Janine, Aliyah, Claire, Hayley, Sue, Lynn and Fiona* ~ hope you are all having a good weekend 

*Zengirl* ~ i had you down for testing tomorrow anyway....did i get it wrong hun? Loads and loads of luck coming your way  

*Andrea* ~ sent you some bubbles too 

*Bibi* ~ hi there, welcome to the thread. Hope the witch stays away for you hun  

*Hi Julie *~ welcome to you too......clinics seem to vary in what they say for testing. I guess your just wants to make sure that your levels have enough time to rise. Good luck  

*Kate* ~ welcome back, I remember your pic of your gorgeous doggy  Sorry you had such a bad time at the hospital though! Loads of luck  

*February* ~ hi there......good luck for Monday (or tomorrow if you do it then)  

*Hi Zoie* ~ sending lots of positive vibes....welcome to the thread  

*Caroline* ~ hi, welcome ~ are you testing on the 15th? Happy chatting and much luck  

*Corrinann* ~ can i have your test date too please hun. Welcome to the 2ww and loads of luck  

*Tannie and Missjo* ~ hi, great to have lots of new people on the thread. Welcome and much luck  

*Cazz* ~ sorry you keep losing your posts hun.....not sure where it has gone! Try and hold off testing as long as you can  

*Sue* ~ day 10 is a bit early hun....good luck for test day  

*Sarah* ~ congratulations hun......be happy and healthy 

*Annie and Kimberly* ~ many congratulations to you too hun 

*Christina* ~ looking good....will you test again tomorrow  

*Floss* ~ loads of luck for tomorrow....really hoping for you   Did I get you and Zengirl mixed up cause I've got you down for the 5th! Oh my seive head!! Anyway, doesn't matter......just lots of luck  

Big hugs and much luck to everyone on the 2ww, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for you this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=131389.0


----------

